# 25 things that make you who you are



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll go first

1. I am Italian and Jewish
2. I am the middle of 5 children. My baby sister is my best friend.
3. I spent 4 years of my teenage life in and out of Juvenile Hall
4. I was emancipated at age 16
5. I have lived all over California
6. There is a special spot in my heart for Latin culture
7. I have a very expressive face
8. I love children and I think adults often take advantage of them
9. I speak Spanish fluently
10. I am not easy to disagree with but I'm working on it!
11. I have been in love once
12. I am a Christian and I love Jesus; he is my friend! He opened my eyes!
13. I would like to be a model, nurse, and good momma one day
14. I like people a lot more than animals
15. I think before I act. Most of the time
16. I have dark hair and hazel eyes
17. I am a very good cook. Italian and Mexican are my specialties
18. I am very very very self protective when it comes to dating
19. I don't like tattoos
20. I am protective of the people I love. Like a Rottweiler.
21. I am crazy freaky deaky but saving my lust for the right man
22. I love going to carnivals and eating cotton candy
23. I love being a woman
24. I love men. And respect them.
25. I like to listen to older peoples' stories a whole friggin' lot

Okay that's it for me for now. What makes you well, you? What things about yourself do you find important or do you identify yourself as. This really interests me... Have a good day!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I am the youngest of three children
2. I grew up black and lower middle class
3. I love animals
4. I am a fruit fly and feel no guilt about that
5. I've survived three suicide attempts
6. I have no true friends
7. I am a reading addict
8. I am smart and don't feel guilty about that
9. I am not religious, though I used to be
10. I was teased relentlessly during elementary and Junior high school
11. I relate to people outside of my race better than black people
12. I love being black
13. I love being female
14. I love role-playing
15. I love cooking, but don't do it enough
16. I'm stubborn 
17. My brother influenced me in a multitude of ways before he died. I still love video games because of him
18. I love teaching myself japanese 
19. I can think scientifically and dream poetically
20. I am a virgin by circumstance and choice. the right choice has not presented himself under the right circumstances.
21. I love myself even while I hate myself.
22. My family frustrates and fulfils me to no end.
23. I was fortunate enough to attend Denison University, the mid-west's best kept secret.
24. I have not let go of my dreams, though I fear I may not acheive them
25. I am open-minded.

I hope I dis this right. It feels like confessions more than anything else.


----------



## tink977 (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I am the youngest of five.
2. I dye my hair so much...I'm not even sure of the real color.
3. I have three tats and 2 peircings.
4. I talk alot about sex, but I'm scared of having it again.
5. I love my family so much...I would die for any of them.
6. I still live under my parents rules and I am 29.
7. I want to be a good mother and I want alot of children though I realize its getting rather late for that.
8. I'm realizing that maybe I don't have 25 things that make me who I am.
9. I feel trapped in my job and it isn't what I wanted.
10. I fear snakes and mice ALOT!
11. I like to be alone sometimes, but I don't remember the last time I was.
12. I don't like dogs.....I actually hate dogs.
13. I think about the guy that disappeared on me every single day.
14. I know how it feels to be in love with someone who doesn't love you back..and that's ok.
15. I cry alot and sometimes there really isn't a reason.
16. I am loyal and true to the ones I love.
17. I have secrets that I have never spoken aloud.
18. I look and act just like my mother and I think that sometimes scares her.
19. When I love, I love completely!
20. I truly beleive that I am unattractive.
21. I love to listen to music and I miss playing it alot.
22. My sister is my best friend.
23. Hurricane Katrina changed me alot. 
24. I hate my arms and I love my feet.
25. I have two scars...one on each foot.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I'm mostly scottish/irish, and feel very attached to those countries.
2. My mom was a hippie, and teaches yoga.
3. My dad is a hippie, and is an anarchist.
4. I love video games.
5. I was always taught to make decisions for myself rather than rely on what other people tell me.
6. I'm pagan.
7. I'm transsexual, or something.
8. I'm bisexual.
9. I love Star Wars and Star trek, and other such sci-fi things.
10. I love squishy girls 
11. I enjoy cars; especially fast sports cars.
12. I have always loved to read and write fiction.
13. I love cats (not like that!)
14. I'm a furry.
15. I'm an artist like my dad.
16. Did I mention I love video games?
17. I was born in California, and feel attached to it because of that.
18. I like making movies.
19. I suffer from chronic depression (perhaps even manic-depressive or something)
20. I'm a social libertarian.
21. I love to snuggle.
22. I still hold a grudge against Britain for their invasion of Scotland and Ireland.
23. Most of my friends are gay.
24. I was celibate until I was 18, not by choice...
25. I hate it when people judge people because of stuff they can't control. People like that need to die.

=Divals


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I am of Scottish (Clan MacLean) and Irish descent, with a little bit of American Indian thrown in
2. I am the second of 4 children.
3. I married young (18) and had three kids by the time I was 23.
4. I was a single mother at the age of 28.
5. I was born in Colorado and have lived in Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, and now Arkansas. 
6. I am completely and utterly obsessed with and enamored of Celtic culture
7. I often appear angry or intense. People tell me often that I need to smile more. 
8. My 17 yr old daughter is my best friend. 
9. I cry easily and often and do not feel weak because of it. Our bodies have that ability for a reason. 
10. I am not easy to disagree with but I'm working on it. ( stolen from Shortcake, but true)
11. Im a very quiet, laid-back person, often coming across as aloofbut Im far from it. 
12. My brain is hungry for learning, but Im very lazy about it. 
13. I would like to be a serious artist one day.
14. I only wear sterling silver jewelryand it is another of my passions. 
15. I think before I act or speak, most of the time.
16. My natural hair color is golden/dark blonde.
17. Im jaded by past relationships and have built a huge wall around myself, but am working on that. Have high hopes that the right person will want to scale it and help me knock it down.
18. My right leg is noticeably longer than my left, by about an inch. 
19. I have two tattoos, and plan to get more.
20. I have a lazy eye which frequently causes double-vision, but I hate wearing my glasses. 
21. Im extremely open-minded. *wink wink*
22. I love going to flea markets and waxing nostalgic.
23. I love being a woman.
24. & 25. There are two facts about me that Im not ashamed of, but which would hurt someone if I posted them here, soif youre curious enough, pm me and Ill tell you.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 6, 2006)

I am really enjoying what everyone posted. This is pretty cool! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I was fat very early on, weighing 115 at 5ish years old.
2. I became a "born-again" evangelical at 16, in debate class!!!
3. I became severely depressed in college and was a "cutter" for a few short months (but way too many!) 
4. Since come to terms that I have clinical depression, but I do not seek traditional "cures"
5. Grew up poor and have a strong working class conscience.
6. Was a "gifted and talented" elementary student, but believe I peaked early.
7. I was celibate until I was 21, my first time was of pure self loathing. 
8. 7 has completely changed, now.
9. Used to teach a mean bible study.
10. Came to terms with my attraction to women during a period I considered it something I could not act out on.
11. Number 10 has fucked me up.
12. I was a union organizer in Flint and other parts of Michigan
13. Became a vegetarian after reading "Mad Cow Boy" by Howard Lyman, the guy who got Oprah into all that trouble
14. I got involved in organizing and progressive politics because it seemed the most natural extension to my faith.
15. Ran a peace and justice program at a progressive church
16. Lost faith in capitalism at some point and I don't care when
17. Took spanish classes in Mexico
18. Withdrew from college to take care of my parents for a short time
19. My mother is disabled, psychotic, and very, very bi-polar
20. She was abusive because of this and isolated us from everyone at an early age. See #11
21. Lived in a migrant community for a year and this was the happiest I've ever been
22. Traveled across the country by bus, 3 times.
23. Spoke in front of 500 people
24. Noam Chomsky reads what I write
25. Am unable to think chronologically, and am often taken to abstraction, as this list shows.

Wow, that's random.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I was raised as an only child (my brothers are much older than me)
2. I am African American...and I also have Italian and Native American roots
3. I am a shorty at 5'2''
4. I'm in love with my partner, Rae.
5. I enjoy reading anything about science and medicine.
6. I'm currently a pre medical student
7. I talk to my Parents everyday...and we actually have a great relationship.
8. I am very spiritual, but reject most (man made) religions.
9. I'm a jazz aficianado.
10. Self proclaimed nerd...and proud of it.
11. I grew up in a upper middle class suburb.
12. Hated the bubble called highschool
13. Loves the taste of black olives and feta cheese
14. Planning a trip to visit Africa
15. I have never been on a diet
16. Won the district spelling bee in junior high
17. I have 11 aunts and uncles, resulting in a HUGE family
18. I love my job! 
19. I've never had any major surgeries
20. I have suffered from migraines since I was 9 years old
21. I can't stand to be hot
22. ...but I don't really like the winter weather either.
23. I've traveled to many places in the US
24. I enjoy food - IMMENSELY!
25. I live with peace, love, and happiness.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I'm fat, I've always been fat. Sometimes I want to change it, othertimes not so much.

2. I'm the oldest of 3 children. My younger brother killed himself about 5 years ago and I'll be forever changed because of that.

3. I was molested by my grandfather from the ages of 5 to 12 and still feel to this day that anyone I love is gonna hurt me somehow.

4. My parents have been married for 31 years and I feel like a failure sometimes that I wasn't able to keep my marriage together the way they have. 

5. I'm loyal to a fault

6. I'm pretty bad about speaking my mind without thinking about how the person I'm speaking to is going to take what I say. I'm working on that though.

7. I'm tall, pretty tall for a girl and I love it! In fact I wear heels as often as possible.

8. I have a bad temper, a really bad temper and I dont want it anymore.  

9. I have one of "those" faces. I'm always running into people that swear they know me from somewhere, or I look just like someone they know.

10. I'm bisexual, have been for as long as I can remember and have never bothered to hide it or pretend to be anything else. 

11. I didn't have the best of relationships with my dad while growing up, bitch was a favorite petname for me of his. To this day I can't stand to be called that word.

12. I got married at 19

13. I had my first child at 19

14. I dropped out of college at 19 and I'm pretty ashamed that I never went back to finish. One day maybe...

15. I lost my virginity at 18, my parents my whole life told me I shouldn't have sex with someone unless I loved them. I had sex, I thought I was in love, I got married. 

16. Because I married the only man I ever had sex with, when I left him I went through a slut phase. It taught me a lot and I wouldn't ever take it back.

I can't really think of anything else. I'm sure I will once I hit submit though!


----------



## Mini (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll do as many as I can. Good idea. 

1) I'm English and Irish and technically Protestant. Don't practice, though.

2) I've got a big heart, and I care about people and things more than I let on.

3) I've got an offensive (to most people) sense of humor, and I can't stand politcal correctness. 

4) I *hate* fake people.

5) I *hate* ignorant people. 

6) I'm too quick to lash out at the people I love and care about; conversely, the people I most despise probably don't even know about it. I don't understand this one.

7) I love my pets more than a good many persons. (Not new, but still true. Didn't intend for that to rhyme, by the by.)

8) Faux-arrogance masks some deep-seated insecurities.

9) I'm really fucking tall. Like, circus-tall.

10) I'm a virgin. Yeah, laugh it up. 

11) I can read people *really* well. I think.

12) I've no confidence and very little self-esteem. I sometimes think people see things in me that aren't there.

13) My family and friends are more important to me than anything or anyone else.

14) Politics is amusing, and I don't lose sleep over whatever Big Daddy Countryrunner fucks up on any given day.

15) Stupid people who don't think they're stupid amuse me.

16) I'm too sensitive for my own good.

17) I make fun of myself more often than I should.

18) Cliched and shitty as it sounds, I want to find someone who understands me and will stand by me through thick and thin.

19) No kids, though. 

20) I have little to no sympathy for people who make bad choices.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> 11. I didn't have the best of relationships with my dad while growing up, bitch was a favorite petname for me of his. To this day I can't stand to be called that word.



Lovely, this about breaks my heart because I totally relate. My mom called me that whenever she had a mood swing, which was often. I remember it from when I was really little, like 5. I can not tolerate being called that, and I don't think I ever have. I'm pretty certain this is why I try to avoid conflict and soothe people who are angry at me. I'm easily unraveled by yelling, name-calling, and slamming doors.

It's neat the little you learn and share with others.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I love being a fat, plush woman, whether society likes and approves of me or not.  I have been fat for as long as I can remember. Since infancy, most likely.

2. I am the eldest of 2 children. My baby sister, is 6 years younger than I.

3. I was very rebellious when young, and as a teen and young adult, too. I got into trouble, raced cars, did drugs and drank to excess. Partied instead of concentrating on school, which was a very poor choice that I have paid for for decades.

4. I am Italian, Danish, German and French, in that order.

5. I haven't travelled much, but would love to. Born in NY, moved to CA when 6, and moved to various parts of this state since then. I look forward to moving to Montreal.

6. My face is an open book, and I'm not very good at hiding my emotions. In some ways I wish I were better at it, but I'm such a fan of honesty and plain-spokenness that I'm basically okay with it. I much prefer a person who will outright say it as they see it than hint around, expecting me to read their minds, and/or make passive-aggressive remarks.

7. My father was a semi-famous Jazz musician, and I had a very interesting childhood because of it. He died right before I turned 9, though.

8. I have the strange ability to make friends out of general people around me, like grocery checkers, nurses at the urgent care, etc.

9. I generally like people and am interested in them.

10. I am deeply in love with a Quebecois man, and feel that he is, and will be, the love of my life.

11. I have been Catholic, Mormon, and Buddhist, and have investigated various religions enough to no longer believe in religion, but do very much love God and my guardian angels.

12. I curse like a sailor sometimes.

13. I gave up smoking 9 years ago next month.

14. I am very much a girlie girl, and really love being a woman and feeling womanly. I adore clothing, accessories, jewelry, make up (I have way more than I will ever use), purses, etc., and feel a woman can never have too many of these things.

15. I grew up with guys, as a tomboy. Am grateful for that, as it prepared me to raise my son, as well as a number of his friends. I still have male friends, and adore (and feel I often understand) men in general.

16. In later years (the past 10 years or so), I have come to truly and deeply love and value my girls. These dear friends are a touchstone and lifeline to me, and they are irreplacable, as is the the understanding -- borne of commonality of experiences -- we all share on some level or another.

17. I believe music can be a form of spirituality and could not live without it.

18. I am a film addict, and cannot get enough of movies -- of all kinds. I do have a special love for zombie films, B-movies, Tarantino, and... well, there isn't enough space to post all of the genres and directors I adore. There is a treasure trove of rich film experiences out there to be had, and I want to work my way through all of them. 

19. I totally adore superheroes and comics. Big and I will be designing our wedding invitations to look like a comic book cover.  

20. I will fight harder for others than I have for myself, historically. I now will fight almost as vehemently for myself now, too.

21. Injustice and bigotry makes me crazymad. I could say I wish for world peace, but eliminating those two evils would be the biggest step to a peaceful planet imaginable, IMO.

22. I adore food and love cooking in a well-appointed, clean kitchen.

23. Sojouner Truth and my mother are my greatest female heroes. Martin Luther King and FDR my greatest male heroes.

24. I love to kiss and make out for _hours_. Lucky me, so does my guy.

25. I have a twisted sense of humor and appreciate others who do, too.


----------



## toni (Nov 6, 2006)

this is cute

1. I am American. My family tree can be traced back to Italy and Ireland. 

2. I was a single mom at 18. I have a beautiful 7 year old daughter who I do not get to spend much time with because I work A LOT. Talking about this can bring me to tears. 

3. I hate drama, I try to avoid it at all cost. However sometimes my attitude does cause it with those who are close to me.

4. I am usually very happy and enjoy making the ones around me happy.

5. I sometimes get down and when I do its bad.

6. I am very dependable person, I do what I say. When someone does not show me the same respect I get very hurt and will act out.

7. I have lived in Newark, NJ for most of my life, I have this overwhelming desire to get out as fast as I can. When I do, I know I will miss it with all my heart. 

8. I am a very private person but I pour my soul out to my friends. 

9. I hate anything that I consider snotty or pretentious. My definition of these two is so broad and it includes so many things lol.

10. I am very messy. My room, car and desk are horrible! lol

11. I need tons of attention, if I do not get the attention I feel I deserve I go nuts

12. I dropped out of college to go to a dumb 2 year tech school. I have a huge insecurity about this, I feel everyone thinks I am dumb.

13. I love to flirt but only follow through when its something really special.

14. I do not get along well with my family, we do not see eye to eye on anything.

15. Everything I do is not normal. I am jealous of all the normal people who walk around. I do think if I was normal I would be bored.

16. I always feel that i give more than i get.

17. I bruise very easy (physically and emotionally).

18. I always feel overwhelmed. There are not enough days in the week nor hours in the day.

19. I work for a cable company as a dispatcher. I love my job and my co-workers.

20. I feel embarrassed about the above statement because I feel I should be doing bigger and better things.

21. I cook pretty well but my sister is so much better than me, I am so jealous.

22. I very rarely eat a home cooked meal. I love home cooking but my schedule does not permit it.

23. I love my alone time. I can travel alone, eat in a restaurant alone or go to the movies by myself BUT I do have this huge fear of ending up alone.

24. I can be annoying, my boyfriend and daughter think I nag to much LOL

25. I am super spoiled. This is only because I spoil myself. I did not grow up spoiled. I expect A LOT but I do give a lot. 

WOW this took me almost 2 hours


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

Toni, don't you hate those "shoulds" we give ourselves? I feel the same about about school, too. But you know, there is so much to be said for job satisfaction, and you have that, so not only are you lucky, but you are more fulfilled in that way than many people who have more prestigious jobs and pay than you. Loving where you're at means a whole lot, IMO.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I am the oldest of 4.
2. I've been married for 11 years to my wife; she's my best friend and love of my life.:wubu: 
3. I have two children.
4. I have heard the phrase" You have so much unused potential" so often that I get tired of hearing it.
5. I was approached in college about breaking in to pro wrestling; often wondered how different things would have turned out if I went down that road.
6. I was born and raised in Memphis for 20 years and I have lived in Houston for the past twelve.
7. I love to cook.
8. I used to be a Democrat but consider myself to be an Independent.
9. My parents had all of us involved in the arts. I even did professional theater in my teens.
10. I was on a game show in HS with a lot of scholarship $ at stake. I might I have finished my degree if had ran the table.
11. I am a bit of a big kid. I love Star Wars, the Peanuts gang, and _Smokey and the Bandit_.
12. I have been to 5 different colleges.
13. I am one seizure away from being epileptic.
14. I've been told that I look like I am always ready to kick someone's ass but kids seem to gravitate towards me. 
15. I am blind as a bat w/o my glasses.
16. I fear that my hearing loss is getting worse.
17. I have a major crush on Camryn Manheim.
18. I have almost no friends in RL outside the family (but it's a pretty big family. There's lots to work with.)
19. If I hear a comparison to Drew Carrey one more time...
20. I am loyal to a fault.
21. Like Tina, I've been known to curse like a sailor on leave. 
22. I love _Are You Being Served?_
23. I read encyclopedias for fun as a kid.
24. I've been a Civil War buuf since I was 7.
25. I am a homebody.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2006)

1. My grandparents were English and Scottish Immigrants on my Mother's side /My Father was raised in a foster home by English immigrants 
2. I was born in Redbank NJ with an older sister and brother.
3. My parents split when I was four years old and I moved to NC with mom and siblings
4. Sometimes I wish for more education and travel experience- I will have this before I die.
5. I grew up poor but my Father was diligent in paying child support and treating us to things we would have not had otherwise.
6. I can be cheap when necessary and dont feel satisfied until I find that bargain- I sometimes amaze people with my "finds".
7. My older sister left to move back to NJ when I was six and half years old- that was the last time I ever lived with her. Only saw her sporadically throughout her life after that. She died from breast cancer in 1998. I wish I could have had more time with her.
8. I often attended the baptist church across the street from our home- I was "saved" around the age of 8
9. I am no longer "religious" - I dont truly believe in Jesus- only God or a higher power. I only desire to be spiritual- not religious. 
10. I received a promotion at every job I have held except two but I turned down a promotion at one of them. 
11.I work very hard and thorough- I like to get things accomplished once I start.
12. I always did well in school even though no one ever helped me or made me do my homework and I cleaned the whole house and did laundry by the time I was age 7.
13. I often did homework for my older brother who was four grades ahead of me and reading novels at age 8.
15. I used to have a sharp, harsh temper that has subsided with wisdom of age and counseling.
16. I have a quick wit and a sharp tongue when pissed off.
17. Most people seem to like me and says nice things about me.
18. I love humor, laughter, having fun and beautiful weather
19. My children are proof that God loves me and they erase all bad things that happened to me in the past.
20. I have often been told that I am a very strong person- I dont think anyone realizes just how strong. 
21. I talk a a lot and love attention- even though too much attention can make me uncomfortable.
22. I have an AAS in Information Systems- it took me four years of night school while working 50+ hours a week with a child and sickly husband to acquire that degree.
23. I like things on my own terms sometimes- even though I have lightened up and been more easy going the past couple of years ( age and counseling working again)
24. I hate prejudices and seeing people treat other people like dirt just because they are somehow different or dont fit into an ideal mold. 
25. I love movies, music, books, beaches, long walks, playing poker and chess, bubble baths, flowers and chocolate


----------



## Checksum Panic (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Im totally enthralled by music, Im totally obsessed. 

2. Despite my easy going and goofy exterior Im actually very jaded.

3. Im deeply spiritual, yet I dont subscribe to a particular religion.

4. Vegetarian, its really important to me.

5. I have a weird family. My mom is happily married to a woman, and my father and I detest each other.

6. My friends keep me in check, theyre my safety net. 

7. In a long term relationship, with an amazing, intelligent, compassionate and beautiful woman.

8. I used to work in TV, but I hate TV, except for cartoons, f-ing love cartoons.

9. Im painfully over analytical, it gets me into trouble.

10. I love winter, snow falling against a streetlight is the prettiest thing ever.

11. Im currently in the process of writing a book, Im in way over my head, but its a great experience.

12. Im happiest when Im on a bus traveling to another city, with my head phones on and with a book to write in.

13. I love to play random sports, despite my lack of co-ordination. 

14. Watching the news makes me depressed, yet I insist on watching it.

15. If I ever stop learning, I hope someone will punch me in the face.

16. Im Irish, German, English and FrenchnowaitIm Canadian and damn proud.

17. Drink too much once in a while.

18. Im pretty vocal about liking curvy women, not all of my friends get it but nonetheless, theyre cool with it.

19. I make stupid movies with my friends, and its always jokes J

20. I love that my friends are so diverse, my home town friends are all farmers and mechanics, my college friends are all in the media and the artsit keeps me balanced. One weekend Im at an art gallery, the next Im covered in engine grease trying to get a particular truck working! Damn sassy ass truck

21. Yeah, videogame nerd, wanna fight about it? Nah neither do I.

22. Im either totally giving and selfless, or Im completely selfish. Its weird.

23. I own too many articles of clothing.

24. 80% people piss me off, 20% of people make me believe there is good in everyone.

25. I have a weird habit of surprising myself. (For Good and for bad)


There ya go. :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

1. My heritage is primarily English and German.
2. I'm the older of two.
3. I'm addicted to HGTV and The Travel Channel - I fantasize TOO much about owning a gorgeous home with the latest appliances.
4. I tend to dream too much - I was diagnosed with ADD - the inattentive type. I was the quiet kid in class who was always mentally miles away.
5. My father is a functioning alcoholic, and my family is in denial about this.
6. It takes a while for me to trust someone enough to befriend them. 
7. I'm very shy, but it comes across as indifference or snootiness.
8. I adore animals; I have a special soft spot for Noregian Forest cats.
9. I have a very rich imagination.
10. I love the water be it the ocean, a lake, or a stream. I love watching it, swimming in it, boating, fishing, splashing.
11. I dream of taking a year off to RV across America.
12. I'm very loyal to my friends.
13. I'm sensitive so try to treat others the way I'd like to be treated, with kindness.
14. I was verbally abused by my parents. I was always told that I would never amount to much. This has scarred me.
15. I can be naive.
16. I'm not very practical. I leap before I think.
17. I like silver jewely. (Someone else on this thread does too.)
18. I tend to be more spiritual than religious.
19. I like dressing up and wearing makeup, but I also like wearing casual clothes.
20. Reading is one of my favorite activities. One of my many dreams is being able to make a living writing.
21. I love learning about new people and places and ideas.
22. I'm more of a baker than a cook, but I can produce a good meal.
23. I love doing something on the spur of the moment be it going to a movie,going for a drive to nowhere, visiting a friend, or, even, going on a trip.
24. My weight fluctuates.
25. My easy-going nature's flipside is that I can be lazy. (I love sleeping in!)


----------



## Mellie (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I'm German and Lithuanian
2. I'm a jack-Mormon (that means I don't practice)
3. I'm the oldest of a total of 19 children, but only 5 of my siblings are full siblings...the rest are half
4. I have survived the deaths of 4 babies and a husband
5. Because of #4, people think I'm a very strong person...but I'm not. I'm extremely emotionally fragile.
5. I'm bi-polar with a borderline personality disorder and a social anxiety disorder
6. I was molested by a neighbor on my 5th birthday and a step-parent on my 11th birthday...so I tend to be VERY moody on my birthdays now
7. I survived 8 years of marriage to an abusive husband. Not a single day went by that I wasn't hurt in some way.
8. I have blue eyes, but my left eye has a brown spot in it
9. I'm an avid reader. I started reading when I was 4
10. I have a genius level I.Q. and have always regretted never doing anything with my intelligence.
11. I lost my virginity when I was 13...I was raped
12. I am absolutely TERRIFIED of hospitals
13. I am a recovering prescription drug addict
14. I had my first child when I was 19
15. I have the horrible habit of sabotaging any relationship I have that is going well. I don't think I deserve happiness.
16. I have a perfect 'ear', but can't carry a tune in a bucket
17. I blocked out the memory of one of my sisters, and her death, for 13 years
18. I'm a so-so cook, but an amazing baker. 
19. I have been lucky enough to be in love twice in my life
20. I love to collect pretty jewelry, but hate wearing it.  
21. I am a Food Network show junkie :smitten: 
22. I think I'm the only person in the known Universe from California that has never gotten a driver's license. LOL
23. I hate hate HATE crickets!!!! Even the sound of one puts me into a panic attack.
24. I curse too much :huh: 
25. I feel like I've revealed too much on this list...but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Lovely, this about breaks my heart because I totally relate. My mom called me that whenever she had a mood swing, which was often. I remember it from when I was really little, like 5. I can not tolerate being called that, and I don't think I ever have. I'm pretty certain this is why I try to avoid conflict and soothe people who are angry at me. I'm easily unraveled by yelling, name-calling, and slamming doors.
> 
> It's neat the little you learn and share with others.



I can be very confrontational, I yell and slam doors. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Pink (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I try to never be dishonest.
2. My eyes are brownish/olive colored and they get more green as the years pass.
3. My family means the everything to me.
4. I was extremely shy in school
5. the closest person in the world to me is bipolar and I feel more responsible for their well being than my own most of the time.
6. I love girlie things and my signature beauty item is lots of lipgloss
7. I love to cook and decorate my home especially for the holiday season.
8. I am passionate and slighty obsessive about whatever I am involved in.
9. Touch/cuddles/backrubs are very important to me. I am happiest when I am being given lots of touchy feely loving.
10. I read massive amounts of books over and over and over.
11. I have never lived in the same place more than 5 years.
12. I am openminded
13. if I can't wash my hair/shower/makeup I freak out( I make a very bad camper)
14. tv and books were my babysitter as a kid
15. I have scottish and irish heritage
16. my family are die hard democrats 
17. I always thought I was fat even when I wasn't. Now that I am fat I accept it and love my curves.
18. I can not be away from the water swimming, going to the lake for long.
19. my parents showed love with money and food not affection.
20. I used to try to be "perfect". I gave that up a few years ago.
21. sex is very important to me
22. the one thing that makes me furious is someone who is unkind or a liar.
23. I am attracted to people who make me laugh.
24. my faith has gotten me through some very bad times
25. naked/with clean good smelling sheets/and a loud fan is the only way I get a decent nights sleep


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 6, 2006)

*1.* I love the feeling of sitting in my apartment with the windows open, the door open, and feeling the cool breeze (at this time in Florida) all around inside.
*2.* I enjoy having people in my company.
*3.* I can not live a single day of my life without hearing at least one song which I love.
*4.* I very much enjoy large ladies, and prefer to build relationships within' that empire than with anyone outside the size, or mindset.
*5.* I do not have very many male friends.
*6.* I love to be organized, but I hate getting in the mood to organize.
*7.* I keep things to myself very often, and hate doing so.
*8.* My computer is one of my best friends, and it would be one of the things I would _have_ to save in an emergency.
*9.* I would _love_ to learn to play guitar, and to be in a band where I can master my craft.
*10.* I tend to stand out when I get into the swing of a certain thing or idea (E.G. Repairing instruments - I am learning the art quickly).
*11.* Even though things seem to not phaze me, my mind is always working and thinking and processing (whether on a deep level, or a very simplistic level in which many people would be able to understand).
*12.* I hate keeping change, other than quarters, in my wallet at any given time.
*13.* I very much enjoy communicating with people in the form of letters, but hate taking the time out to write them; Mainly because when I write a letter, I write 2 drafts and a final version.
*14.* I do not like it when people stare at me for any reason.
*15.* I very much enjoy toy trains and model trains, but do not enjoy actual trains (however, I do enjoy riding in them).
*16.* I can be extremely violent and enraged.
*17.* I can be extremely soft-hearted and warm.
*18.* I love the feeling of sweating and working hard, but I hate it when I sweat in clothes that are not meant (to me) to sweat in (E.G. Work clothes, dressy clothes, etc..).
*19.* I cannot stand it when I smile at someone and they do not return the gesture.
*20.* There are many, many, strange deep secrets I hold within'.
*21.* I enjoy dressing in flashy clothes (E.G. Hawaiian outfits, bright orange shirts, hot green shirts, etc...).
*22.* There is a certain profession for which I am always thinking and dreaming of becoming.
*23.* I like women with thick hair.
*24.* I never know the color of someones eyes unless I think about actually looking at them (...I can never remember where I am looking when talking to somebody)... (I.E. I usually do not make too much eye contact out of respect... of some form).
*25.* Clean socks can instantly put me in a good mood.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

(1.) I was born in Natchidoches, Louisiana (same place as where "Steel Magnolias" was filmed among other movies.
(2.) I have lived in Minnesota for nearly 1 year and I still have my southern accent.
(3.) I have a fond enjoyment for making my own music and sharing it with others.
(4.) I love gumbo and grew up on the stuff!
(5.) I can have a short temper quite easily; though I usually apologize later on for my rude behavior. This can happen in part because I keep things to myself and I sometimes don't learn the full story of whatever might be provoking my bad mood, beforehand.
(6.) I think and ponder often.
(7.) I am a very hardworking, caring individual at my workplace, where I work as a Nursing Assistant with the elderly.
(8.) I am a conscientious,avid learner; though I have been known to procrastinate.
(9.) I sympathize with others and am a good listener.
(10.) I can be selfish. But for the most part, I am not at all that selfish and usually more of a giver.
(11.) I grew up loving to read about and of course look at the pictures of animals.
(12.) My parents seperated when I was very young. (5 years old) My Dad passed away when I was (8 years old.) I have not had a father figure much in my life.
(13.) I am the older brother. I have 1 younger sister.
(14.) I have previous experience of 6+ years working in the Emergency Room as a Nursing Assistant/Transporter, which I quite miss doing. 
(15.) I enjoy art also. Early on, I have always liked to draw nature but then I found out that I liked drawing cars and mini vans! (which of course I have not tried doing for quite some time.)
(16.) I also like to write. But I mostly poetry. 
(17.) I enjoy skateboarding. I can do some street tricks; not many. This hobby has always kept my stress under control; especially during my teenage years.
(18.) I met my wife over the internet.
(19.) I usually am drawn to people that make me laugh, are humble, and are easy to get along with.
(20.) I grew much of my life in a single-parent family. (Just my Mom who struggled hard to raise both me and my sister.)
(21.) I am not a very good cook at many things. But of the few meals that I do know how to prepare, I do well.
(22.) I seldom curse.
(23.) I don't smoke or drink. I may drink on occasion just to be social.
(24.) I don't need to be with a crowd of friends all of the time. I have been known to hang out with friends and to do things by myself I think kind of equalled out. I have not always been much of a talker, rather moreso the listener.
(25.) I am very affectionate.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I am German, Italian and Puerto Rican, I relate most with my Latino
2. I am the older brother by 8 years
3. In high school I played Water Polo, Swam, Wrestled and threw Shot Put
4. I played Quad Rugby (Murderball) for one season
5. People who feel bad for me piss me off to no end
6. I'd rather be homeless then have a career that doesnt involve music
7. I have a tattoo and piercing addiction
8. I live for tight shirts
9. I make out on the first date ^_-
10. I broke my right knee 3 times and it still acts up
11. If you mess with my friends or family, you might as well have a death wish
12. Sex is very important to me
13. I write music with a message, hardcore with heart, everyday life on a soundtrack
14. I hate doctors
15. I believe, that Bradley Novak was, is and will forever be more influential to music then Kurt Cobain
16. I am moving to Hawaii this summer
17. I think people give me to much credit
18. I smoke up way to much
19. Affliction is my favorite clothing brand
20. I think I broke my ribs when I was drunk last week
21. I keep my head in the clouds at all times
22. I'm a dog person
23. I feel more safe in the worst part of a major city then in a rich part of suburbia
24. I believe in revolution.
25. I am a libertien


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2006)

Not sure how far I'll get, but here goes: 


1. I sometimes fear I'm so much like my father that I'm unlovable on a pretty basic level. 
2. I love my father and mother dearly. They split this year after 37 years and it turned my world upside down, but it's true that they're always your parents. I know that everything will be ok, and they will always be part of my life, as well as each other's - no matter the outcome of their current problems.
3. I have been truly damaged in love twice... but the scars of these relationships cause me great amounts of fear about my future, what it will hold, if I'll be able to trust and let down walls again. 
4. I'm an only child and I think this has caused me to take friendships, honesty, and loyalty very seriously in my life. More seriously than many around me take it. 
5. I like eating little food. Bites, bits, samples. If it comes on a toothpick or looks like a mini something-or-other, I probably want to check it out. 
6. I really like TV. I won't watch just anything, but the things I enjoy bring me pleasure when I'm home and having a quiet night. 
7. I'm estranged (essentially willingly, now that I'm an adult) from almost all of my maternal side of the family and I feel nothing but indifference about it - no loss.
8. I once met a guy and made an excuse, saying I was coming back, and never did. I still feel like a complete shit for doing that, and it was over 15 years ago. 
9. I am constantly in fear that I'm going to be unemployed/out of freelance work/unable to get a job. I think I have to go back to a full-time job just to get it out of my head. I don't know, still in flux on this one. 
10. I'm working hard to not let the past or fear rule my present and future.
11. I've been fat my entire life, 110lbs in 4th grade, 235lbs at 12, etc. It's formed much of who I am, good and bad. 
12. I lost my virginity to a disgusting man I met on a phone line. I was 18, he was 44 and I thought I was lucky to have him. I wish I'd known even half of what I know now then - to save the 18 year old me from mistakes. 
13. I have little/no tolerance for twitching (hands, eyes, lips, etc). 
14. I think I'd like to live somewhere else, but I'm not sure I'll ever get the guts to do it on my own. 
15. The little fat girl in me who thought she'd never meet a boy still can't believe when a guy I find sexy/cute/fun/interesting likes me too. Makes me downright giddy. 
16. I love kissing. 
17. I'm pretty damn funny. Other people agree.
18. I have no tolerance for homophobes, bigots, racists, and people who claim they speak for God when supporting their hate speech. 
19. I'm helpful and insightful, and have been the "go to" person for problems, advice, balance, etc. I like being that type of person, makes me feel stable. 
20. I don't want children, and never have. I'm comfortable with this feeling, and greatly resent when others assume I don't know how I feel or that I'll "change in time". 
21. I like my body, I think I'm sexy.  
22. People who deliberately mistreat animals should have a special place in hell. 
23. I fear my life is going to be a series of great losses, linked together by long periods of loneliness. 
24. When my kitties look at me with "the love eyes" and stretch their paws up toward me, or to touch my face, I could just burst into tears. You can literally feel how much they love you.
25. I think there is only one person who really, really knows me. I feel lucky about that though, I think a lot of people don't even have one.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what people here don't know about me but I will try.

1. I am Italian and German. My mother is 100% Italian and my dad is 100% German

2. My dad was physically and emotionally abusive to me and my sister when we were kids.

3. My mother was emotionally abusive to me and my sister when we were kids

4. I have been in a physically abusive relationship only once. That was enough.

5. I was raised Baptist - became a Born again pentacostal at 22 and now am a Pagan Witch.

6. Wayne is the only man I have ever really trusted.

7. I wore corrective shoes most of my childhood. To this day I will not wear shoes if I do not have to.

8. I've been fat all my life.

9. I am clinically depressed and have been all my life.

10. Both sides of my family have people who were manic depressive on it.

11. I have no contact with my sister. For good reason.

12. I have no contact with anyone on my mother's side of my family - for good reason.

13. My biggest fear is growing old and being alone.

14. I never had many friends growing up - and even now.

15. I was a virgin till I was 30.

16. I absolutely LOVE Wayne's two kids.

17. I have never wanted to have children of my own - I don't know if I would hurt them and I don't want to chance it. 

18. I LOVE animals - much more than people.

19. I could go for years without speaking to anyone but Wayne.

20. I have never had that ONE thing that I must do in life - a passion - I have no idea what that means.

21. One of my cousins thinks she's God-like.

22. My mother's father cursed his family when he was dying - and it seems to have taken.

23. My paternal grandfather was my best friend when I was a kid - I miss him every day.

24. I am part Native American.

25. I used to love without limits - that's changed now.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 23. I fear my life is going to be a series of great losses, linked together by long periods of loneliness.
> 24. When my kitties look at me with "the love eyes" and stretch their paws up toward me, or to touch my face, I could just burst into tears. You can literally feel how much they love you.
> 25. I think there is only one person who really, really knows me. I feel lucky about that though, I think a lot of people don't even have one.


 Thanks for all that you shared, AnnMarie, but these really touched me...I can closely relate, especially to #23. My cats (and dog) give me lots of comfort lately...but not moreso than the one person I know who really *gets* me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> 6. I am completely and utterly obsessed with and enamored of Celtic culture



So.. an obvious #26 would be: Major Fan of the Cheiftains? (Because I am.  )


----------



## jamie (Nov 6, 2006)

1. I used to resent my mother because when bad things were happening, she would kind of shrug and say, it will all work out somehow, and not try and find a solution. I only recently had the epiphany that she was rightshe was always right. Things do workout somehoweven if it is not the way I want, and then I deal and move on.

2. I never liked cats as pets. I never understood them and their need to be aloof. Since living with my step-cat and getting one of my own almost two years ago, I cant imagine ever living with out them.

3. Besides my boyfriend, pretty much all of the males I am close to are gayI use too many ellipses when I writeI cant help itI really love them.

4. I am a Christian and generally find myself embarrassed by the way some other Christians present themselves. 

5. That being said, the blanket generalization of Christianity is very frustrating, not all of us are filled with judgment and carry a code book. 

7. I have no family to speak of. My mother is dead, my dad is a person non grata and a question mark in my life, my grandmother is in absentia because of a brain tumor and Alzheimers, and I have a little brother who is missing to me (we have no idea how to find one another). 

8. All of this had led me to kind of dislike the holidays and want to spend Christmas indulging in my favorite comfort foods and watching the What Not To Wear or Trading Spaces marathons on TLC.

9. Not having family has made me a little rough around the edges I think. I feel like ultimately I am on my own in the world so I have an overly-protective self protection instinct. I feel bitchier now and I dont like that.

10. Speaking of TV, I love it! I love reality tv, and dramas and Gilmore Girls and MTV shows although I am too old for them. This drives my overly intellectual tv-hating boyfriend crazy, but it is one of the sacrifices he made to live with me.

11. My student loans are enormous and used to stress me out to the point of physical fear and discomfort, but now they are finally under control and just another fact of life.

12. I really admire some people I have met on this board. I hope they know who they are, but they have been phenomenal role models and just are genuinely good people. When there is negativity being bound back and forth, I disappear for a little bit because I want to keep those happy warm feelings.

13. I am the pickiest eater I know. Seems ironic, but I just like a handful of things. On the list that always surprises people  apples, melons, beans, chocolate by itself, and most potatoes

14. I like snakes and spiders but have an unnatural fear or rodents, even hamsters.

15. I love to laugh and spend nearly all of my time trying to find sources for thatsometimes to the detriment of my work and other obligations.

16. I dont have that children-love gene. I like them if they are from very special people or only around for less than 20 minutes.

17. I feel invisible and voiceless about 75% of the time.

18. When I was in college, our department ran a semi-important Poetry Festival and Carolyn Forche told me that I could never be a writer until I left Kentucky and saw the world. I still cant figure out if she was right, or I just dont have the gumption to get the words down.

19. I am afraid the house is going to catch on fire and walk around unplugging things from the wall. Another thing that vexes the boy.

20. I grew up very poor, to the point that we didnt have a phone or a car and sometimes didnt know where the meals were coming from. I am a very good budget-maker, planner, and fiscally prudent.

21. I am happiest when it is snowing at a near blizzard pace, very cold and very quiet. I love the look of the bare trees and grey skies. I know that this inconveniences a lot of people, so I keep my opinion to myself most of the time.

22. I have had abandonment issues, even with people I have known for a decade. Now I think the ones that have left were meant to go and I am thankful, but catch myself at times waiting for the other shoe to drop with the most important relationship in my life.

23. I had a bad wreck and I still get wigged out when I am with someone who is driving to aggressively. I drive like a little old woman now. I am thinking of taking a driving class or going out to the farm and just tearing loose to get rid of that fear.

24. The biggest influence on who I am now is my boyfriend. I cant really wrap my mind around that fact that he is still with me. I know I have said it before, but I cant imagine what I have done to deserve him. We fight, but talk it out. We spend pretty much all day and night together, but have yet to grow unbearable with one another. I have a lot of fear that one day I will wake up, but so far he still puts up with me.

25. I have been fat since I was four years old. I have no idea what it is like not to wonder if I will fit or if I will break it.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

1-i used to hate my red hair and freckles, and now ive grown to love every freckle and strand of hair!

2-i didnt have the best childhood, and i cant say that im not still bitter about it.

3-my mother is amazing, i dont think i tell her that enoughwe grew up dirt poor, and she was a single parent raising 3 kids, but we never went without the essentials.

4-i love being the eldest sibling; ive been able to watch my two little brothers grow up into amazing young meni remember everything, even their births.

5-not being able to afford college right now crushes mei know im destined for a better life than this.

6-i absolutely can not stand being alone and feeling lonelywhich is why i work as much as possibleat least there, im not by myself.

7-i love music. i love that no matter what i am feeling i can always find a song that fits me perfect at that moment.

8-my best friend in high school has had two kids, my godson and goddaughter. i never thought id love anyone this much, id give them my heart if they needed it!!

9-ive never thought of myself as fat, ive always thought of myself as me, which is goodive battled depression all my life, but oddly enough, it hasnt ever really related to being fat.

10-ive been in one relationship in my life, for 4 years and was engaged at one point, he influenced me in a good wayi know what i will never stand for in a relationship.

11-im ridiculously attached to my cell phone, and i think it ties in with the whole being lonely thing.

12-i love baking, i always have, and i think im pretty decent at it.

13-im a very passionate person, sometimes to a fault i think.

14-i am a very good judge of character, even within minutes of meeting you, ive got you figured out.

15-i love being lovey...holding hands, touching, hugging. that's what i miss most about being in a relationship.

16-im afraid that ill never find the one for me, and that terrifies me.

17-im the self proclaimed queen of dorks, ive done it all: taken spills down stairs at school, come outta the pool with the top of my swimsuit down, said the completely wrong thing at the completely wrong time, ive got the worst possible case of the clumsies, i read more than should be humanly possible, etc etc etc

18-im a simple girl. id take a handmade birthday card over an extravagant gift any day!

19-i love getting mail/packages: snail mail, email, whatever. i used to do the penpal thing, it was awesome.

20-i want to travel someday, to Ireland and Greece.

21-whatever happens, happens. i try to take this stance a lot, it cuts down on my anxiety and worrying about things.

22-im more comfortable in my body now than ive ever been.

23-i love to laugh, thats all we do in my houselaugh and have fun.

24-i live for having fun, whether its hanging out and watching a movie, going on a little road trip, or just hanging out somewhere.

25-i have tattoos because they mean somethingthey helped me get through a very rough time in my life.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> So.. an obvious #26 would be: Major Fan of the Cheiftains? (Because I am.  )


 Yes! I LOVE the Chieftans! and Clannad, along with several others!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2006)

Also a Jack-Mormon (waves to Mellie)
I tried to sell religion door-to-door, from 86-88, as a missionary in East Texas.(Damn near impossible.)
Third of Nine children (Thirds Rule)
I'm the only family member who could be considered overweight.
I'm a Caucasian Mutt (Welsh, German, Danish, Swiss)(Sorry, No Native American)
Since I was young, I've loved trains. Steam trains are a bonus. I love the sound of a train horn(whistle) in the distance on a cold clear morning.
I never missed a day of high school, earning a award for the best attendence.
I slid out of high school on my ass with a 1.7 GPA. (Kinda ironic)
I completed by CompSci degree, with mostly night classes, in ten years (86-96)
I taught myself to ski, in '81, at a backwoods t-bar and rope-tow ski area in New Mexico. (I recommend lessons).
I have all the natural bouyancy of a rock. (It was hell trying to earn swimming merit badges)
I have perfect pitch, and can identify any note (or chord) played on any instrument. (However, I can't stand the way I sound when I play, so I don't.)
When I was three, I got lost in the mesquite desert in far West Texas. Our family dog, Penny, found me and "herded" me towards home until my parents found me.
I was diagnosed with acute appendicitis at the age of 14, and I was registered twice at the hospital (they got my first-last names switched. So when I was in Pre-op, the admin staff was going crazy looking for the "other" me needing an appendectomy.)
My father rented an RV in the summer of '78, and our family took a month off to see the northeast. Many fond memories.
I've been in an automobile accident with every car I've ever owned. (And #8 and #9 are in the garage waiting their turn with fate)
I still have my high school sports car (and it only sees the light of day in car shows)
I've been divorced, and it was my fault.
I've had to bury a child. 
My first cave was Carlsbad Caverns in New Mexico. I've been addicted ever since. There's just something about being underground, in the dark, in the cold mud, on a rope over a steep cliff where few people dare venture.
I had a cow dog when I was in junior high. It got out of the yard one day, and never came back.
I have a passion about food and cooking. To Foodee Levels. 
I like to have pets, but I cannot sleep in the same room with them.
I don't any tattoos or piercings. Never had them, Never will.
I've voted Straight Republican Party for every election, ever. Tomorrow, I plan to vote Constitution Party for the first time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Yes! I LOVE the Chieftans! and Clannad, along with several others!



We get tickets to the Cheiftains in concert everytime they visit Salt Lake City.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

1. My father was German-American. My Mom was English, Irish, Scottish, Dutch, and Cherokee.
2. I was first born. I have one living brother and a little brother that died at birth (he is buried in Japan). I have 3 step-sisters.
3. I was born at Reese Airforce Base in Lubbock, Texas. I have lived in Texas all my life (except for a short stay in Japan when I was a baby). I love Texas and I'll probably live in Texas for the rest of my life.
4. I was an "A" student all through High School and on the Dean's List in College. I was very bookish, mainly because I was fat from 4th grade all through High School and making good grades was one way of getting positive recognition from my step-Dad. 
5. My Mom was my best friend and I miss her nearly every day. She died from uterine cancer in 1996. Just writing this is making me cry right now.
6. I was raised as a Christian and I regularly worship with a small, non-denominational congregation. I have looked at other religions and am very tolerant of other beliefs, but I believe my faith has held my through some very difficult times in my life and it give me strength to make it through the day, every day.
7. I am very easy going and friendly - once I get to know someone. I have been accused of being too quiet. That's because I really love to listen to people. I am very sensitive and I have never been able to be around extremely argumentative or angry people.
8. I cry when I see or read about cruelty and violence to people or animals. 
9. I love animals, especially cats. I don't trust people that don't like animals.
10. My hubby and I will celebrate our 28th anniversary this month. I love my hubby, but sometimes I am hurt because he doesn't feel you can be fat and healthy. I wish he understood the Dimensions community and shared my interest in living a full, healthy fat life.
11. I have mourned so many times in my life and I know I will mourn many times more before I leave this world. Sometimes this makes me very sad.
12. I love music. Especially Country. I love to sing and have been told I have a nice voice, but it is very soft. I used to play the piano, but have not played in years. I love to listen to guitar music - especially Spanish guitar. I also love to listen to Celtic music and soft jazz. 
13. I love pumpkins! My favorite fairy tale is Cinderella. I often fantasized as a child and teen about my Prince Charming coming to take me away. I had 3 step-sisters, two of which gave me no end of grief. My step-Dad wasn't cruel, but he was stern. I sometimes think that losing my Dad at such an early age (I was 3) effected me for life. I don't like losing things.
14. I don't like my job, but it pays the bills. I feel trapped in this job. I am not an assertive type person, so I know I'll not look for something else. I'm too afraid about what it would do to our income to look for something else. I feel that there are very few people out there that actually ever find the job of their dreams. Anyway, that thought keeps me sane and helps me keep on keeping on.
15. I don't like hearing "gutter" language. I guess it was just my upbringing, but foul language offends me.
16. I am not the perfect housekeeper. I do dishes and laundry and pick-up, but dust bunnies reign around here. Life is too short to worry over a little dust.
17. I love Autumn and I love Halloween. That is a contradiction to many people, but I am fascinated by the magic in the world around us and I love mystery. That is why I am so tolerant of other beliefs. I guess it is because I am an October baby that I am so fascinated by the mysteries of this world. Along with this, I love to study dream theory. I have a few books on the subject and have always felt that was more to our dreams than just a way of unwinding our day and playing it back in our sleep.
18. I love chocolate! I dream of swimming in it. I dream about eating all the chocolate I want - with no consequences. I am a true chocolaholic.
19. I am fascinated with the Victorian Era and the early 1900's. I love Victorian houses. I love movies that depict the Victorian Era and the early 1900's. I love to watch Sherlock Holmes mysteries, especially those starring Jeremy Brett.
20. I love television. I am a child of the television era and I don't believe that t.v. rots your brain! I also love books! Go figure. I love going to bookstores. I love the smell of books, the feel of books and take comfort in our study surrounded by books. I probably should have been a librarian!
21. I love being a woman. I love reading gushy romance novels. I love frilly clothes, makeup and being totally feminine. I can sit for hours pouring through clothing catalogs and wonder where the time went. 
22. I am left-handed! I am short - 4 feet, 11 1/2 inches and I am round. I developed before anyone else in my class. I know that my hubby was first attracted to my bust and my long blonde hair. I feel that my figure and my hair are my greatest physical assets.
23. I love crossword puzzles and word games. I am not into sports, though I love to walk. 
24. I love nighttime - because it is so peaceful and calm. I love the quiet sometimes. I love staring up at the stars and the moon. I wish I could live my own time schedule. I'd love to sleep from around 11:00 a.m. to about 6:30 p.m. everyday! 
25. I enjoy sharing myself with others. I often feel like no one likes to listen to what I have to say. I spend most of my days listening to my friends and family talk, but rarely do they sit still long enough for me to just go on and on about myself. It is hard for me to do that because I really haven't ever been able to trust anyone with my inner thoughts except my Mom.

That's me in a nutshell. OH, I do like to play with my website. I have more about myself there. I believe the addy is in my profile. 
~Punkin


----------



## Friday (Nov 7, 2006)

1. I'm mostly Irish with just enough other mixed Northern European for seasoning and to make sure I can sunburn in 10 minutes.
2. I was born in Washington state and except for 6 months in CA when I was 5 have never lived anywhere else (although I've lived in several cities in WA) and have no desire to, although if I did I'd go bother the Portland OR Dimmers.
3. I am the oldest of my Mother's 3 children and my Father's 3 children, but I have/had 3 siblings.  
4. My 21 year old sister drowned in a freak accident when I was 25 and it was and will always be the most shattering and painful thing in my life. 
5. Both of my parents passed away last year.
6. I have worked for the same employer (although not at the same job) for 29 years and 2 months. Sometimes it sucks, but it pays well.
7. If I had to choose between being blind or being deaf I would choose blind (a teacher asked in JH) because while there are many ways to compensate for lack of sight, there is nothing that can replace music.
8. I was born in 1956.
9. I was baptized Catholic, attended several different churches as a teenager and will attend one again when I can find one that never, ever claims that any other person is an abomination in the sight of our Creator, regardless of the reason.
10. I graduated from high school with a 3.4 average, went to college for 2 whole quarters before I realized that I had no particular reason or goal for being there (except enjoying it), and was taking up space others truly needed.
11. I have what the family describes as 'garbage head', a horribly large memory capacity for absolutely useless trivia. It does however come in handy during bar disputes.
12. I found out when I met Mr. Right that he was a whole lot better than Mr. Perfect and nothing like Mr. WhatIExpected.
13. I have no children. This both makes me very sad and makes me count my blessings.
14. I love to cook and only use recipes for baking. I think that it is my Art. Maybe I couldn't compete with a 5 star chef (who knows?), but I have never had a dinner invatation turned down.  
15. I was raised with a Republican father and a Democratic step father. I learned from them (although I'm sure that it wasn't their intention) that voting strictly by party is the same as letting someone else vote for you. No party is all good or all bad and the person who's values and ethics you most relate to may not be associated with the party you most often vote for.
16. I am the most unathletic person I know.
17. I love the water, especially hot water. I can stay in the bath with a good book for literally hours. I also swim like a fish, or a tugboat.
18. I have spent more money on books than any other thing in my life. I still have a couple thousand of them.
19. I have always wanted red hair but even the hair dresser agrees that there is no shade of red that would look good with my skin tone.
20. I love ellipses...at least as much as Jamie does. 
21. I find as I get older that I inherited more of my Mother's tightness with $$$ than she would ever have believed...and my sister has not, sometimes to the point that I am shocked.
22. I like to make people laugh. In a different way, I like to make them happy.
23. I am blessed with an incredible number of good friends, foremost of whom are my sister and my husband.
24. They both spoil me rotten, especially my husband.
25. I can not WAIT to retire. There is so much I want to do.

And #26, this was very intriguing SS. Thanks!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, I don't know if I can come up with 25 things about me that are interesting but I'll try.

1)I was born in and am still loyal to the great state of New Jersey!
2)I will never live in New Jersey again!!
3)I am of French, Irish and Welsh ancestry.
4)I went to Catholic school for the first seven years of my schooling life.
5)I truly believe it was Catholic school and my Catholic upbringing that screwed me up for most of my adult life. (my appologies to those of you devout Catholics).
6)I am almost 46 and have never been married nor have I any children.
7)The aforementioned in number six are the two greatest regrets of my life!
8)I sometimes get deeply depressed.
9)Music is my greatest love!!!
10)I have a very large and eclectic music collection.
11)I have, for a long time, wanted to learn guitar.
12)I've been told I have a beautiful singing voice.
13)I've also been told that I write beatifully but I have no desire to do so.
14)My father was a writer for the New York Times.
15)My Mother is my ROCK!!!!!!!
16)I was one month shy of graduating when I quit Culinary Arts College.
17) Of 16, I have no regrets.
18)I still enjoy cooking especially for friends.
19)I get bored easily.
20)I'm bored right now.
21)I've never been addicted to controlled, dangerous substances but I've dabbled heavily in most.
22)I've been able to quit all cold turkey.
23)I'm addicted to food and it has seriously affected my health.
24)It is extremely difficult for me to take preventative measures even though I need to!
25)I've made a concious decision to re-invent myself in the next four years!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2006)

1.	I’m a proud, confident, exuberant, sassy, opinionated, loving, affection fat woman

2.	My grandmother was my rock and died 6 years ago. I sometimes think my life would have taken a different path if she were still alive.

3.	I love my job. I love being a teacher. But there are days that I literally do not like one or more of my students and that bothers me.

4.	I can hear a song twice and know the lyrics. I have pictures of me in my walker with the big, white headphones on my head. I believe it started there.

5.	I have no desire to be rich or famous, my only desire is to be a wife and mom.

6.	I also have abandonment issues. My mother told me at 18 that she should have given me up with she had the chance. My father met me 6 years ago and decided I wasn’t worth the trouble it takes to send a Christmas and birthday card each year..or even better..a stupid email now and then.

7.	I’ve never taken an illegal drug. I’m damn proud that I never felt the need to experiment.

8.	I have very old fashioned morals to an extent. But I can be rather naughty if the time is right.

9.	I’ve loved only one man..and to this day I’m not sure if that love was returned or not.

10.	I graduated with honors from The University of Oklahoma with a gpa of 3.75 and I didn’t give a rats ass. I graduated from East Central University with a gpa of 3.9 and I don’t give a rats ass.

11.	I’m not sure many people like me. I can be too much at times. It takes a while for me to make friends and I generally only have 1 or 2 really close friends.

12.	I’ve lost 60 lbs and I hate it and enjoy it at the same time.

13.	I don’t hate anyone, but I feel the utmost contempt for a certain individual and seeing that person’s face makes me want to punch the crap out of said person.

14.	I lost my virginity at 19 and regretted at the time that I didn’t follow thru with my plans to save myself for marriage. Looking back, I’m glad I strayed from that…I’d hate to be married to someone I wasn’t physically compatible with.


15.	I’m a teacher who has poor spelling and math skills and I end sentences with prepositions.

16.	I’m diabetic as of May 06 and I’m the only person who doesn’t think of it as a death sentence. I do, however, fear pancreatic cancer. It’s the only cancer that is not treatable and my grandmother was diabetic and had pancreatic cancer. 

17.	My grandmother was a walking, talking miracle and I firmly believe in them to this day. My senior year of hs she was first diagnosed with cancer and they preformed a new surgery on her. She had part of her pancreas removed and reattached. She was supposed to be in ICU for 6 weeks and in the hospital up to 2-3 months. She was in ICU for a week and in the hospital a total of 2 weeks. My mom went to see her and she had pulled all of her tubes out of her body and told the dr. that she was going home. Her granddaughter *me* was graduating hs and nothing was going to make her miss it. She didn’t get to go to the actual graduation, but we filmed it and she watched. No one has EVER done anything like that for me since. 

18.	My grandmother is the only person who’s ever made me feel like my life is worth something. She’s the only person who ever truly loved me unconditionally.

19.	I cry daily. For a variety of reasons. I cry to relieve stress. I cry from loneliness, fear, anger, anxiety and just utter exhaustion. It’s my therapy.

20.	I don’t have a best friend.

21.	I want to be someone’s priority.

22.	I walked thru the Stardust hotel in a bikini top and shorts/pants the entire time I was in Vegas. I didn’t care who saw or what they said. I felt free to dress how I wanted to for the first time in my life.

23.	I have fat feet and finding cute shoes is near to impossible.

24.	I love sno-cones. I could live on them in the summer and I tend to most of the time.

25.	I’m a daughter, a sister, an aunt, a niece, a grandmother and a teacher. The only titles that really seem to matter to me are wife and mom and I know that shouldn’t be the case.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

1. I'm a fat black chick.
2. I'm a social worker.
3. I have a great (most of the time) boyfriend.
4. I love God.
5. I am the glue that holds my family together.
6. No matter whether it is at work, school, with family or friends, I always seem to be the one who ends up organizing events or get togethers.
7. I am emotional.
8. I am a survivor.
9. I am a food addict.
10. I love watching tv.
11. I am a good sister and I would do anything for my siblings, even if it meant taking away from myself.
12. I don't like to see others hurting.
13. I'm a volunteer.
14. I will soon have my masters degree (7 more months) and I never thought that I would even get my bachelors.
15. I am a good friend but tend to be the friend that is always listening to the drama in other's lives, that often leaves me feeling like I do all the giving and don't get anything back.
16. I'm always trying to be a better person (it's always included in my prayers)
17. I am open-minded.
18. I love to research things.
19. I don't think it gets much better than relaxing at home with the window open (75 degrees) and a nice breeze blowing over my body. I cherish those days.
20. I am a good aunt and I love my nieces and nephews dearly.
21. I worry too much.
22. I love children but don't think that I will ever really want to have my own.
23. I am sometimes moody.
24. I cry easily.
25. I genuinely care about other people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote MisticalMisty:


> 19. I cry daily. For a variety of reasons. I cry to relieve stress. I cry from loneliness, fear, anger, anxiety and just utter exhaustion. It’s my therapy.



I dont do it daily but Im a big crier, too. Doesnt go well with the tough veneer I try to present the world 

I enjoyed reading your post, too 

Good Thread, imo, Strawberry


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

jamie said:


> 10. Speaking of TV, I love it! I love reality tv, and dramas and Gilmore Girls and MTV shows although I am too old for them. This drives my overly intellectual tv-hating boyfriend crazy, but it is one of the sacrifices he made to live with me.



I can so relate to you on that one. I love reality tv (America's Next Top Model, Survivor, The Apprentice, Big Brother, Real World/Road Rules Challenge) and shows like CSI and Law and Order. I also love shows on TLC, the Discovery channel, and the History channel. I have managed to get Stefan hooked on Amazing Race (we always watch that together) and he likes shows like World's Wildest Police Videos or Disorderly Conduct and Modern Marvels (I like that too). Most of the time though, it's me watching tv and him working on the computer.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 8, 2006)

1. I grew up without my mother

2. I am smart

3. I am fat and have been overweight since a very young age

4. I am overly defensive

5. I have made some terrible mistakes in love mostly stemming from a belief that I was not someone with many options (see no. 3)

6. I am the youngest of five girls

7. My sisters were always my best friends and I did not need much outside of them

8. My oldest sister died a horrific death two and a half years 

9. I put myself thru college

10. I have a terrific sense of humor

11. My grandmother was there for me when ever I needed her and I was there for her when she needed me in the last few years of her life

12. Both my parents died by the time I was 31 years old

13. I am from New York

14. I have lived in many different cities and states as an adult

15. I have spent the last five years with a man whom I totally adore and who adores me in return

16. I am a Christian

17. My otherwise screwed up father and stepmother always pulled it together for holidays

18. I spent many years suffering from depression until I decided to change it 

19. I am childless

20. I have chutzpah

21. I treat myself very well and deny myself very few luxuries

22. I work for myself doing work I truly enjoy

23. I spent ten years as an accountant and hated it

24. I watched far too much television as a child and use the internet far too much now

25. It took me many years but I finally figured out that I was my own worst enemy and I changed that

Brenda


----------



## jamie (Nov 8, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I can so relate to you on that one. I love reality tv (America's Next Top Model, Survivor, The Apprentice, Big Brother, Real World/Road Rules Challenge) and shows like CSI and Law and Order. I also love shows on TLC, the Discovery channel, and the History channel. I have managed to get Stefan hooked on Amazing Race (we always watch that together) and he likes shows like World's Wildest Police Videos or Disorderly Conduct and Modern Marvels (I like that too). Most of the time though, it's me watching tv and him working on the computer.



Will you marry me???? :wubu:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Nov 8, 2006)

1. I am a mommy of a 5 year old daughter who has ADHD
2. I am English, German, Irish, Swedish, Polish and some other stuff too I can't remember...aka MUTT..lol
3. I am divorced
4. I have had WLS (LapBand)
5. I am a survivor of domestic abuse and help other women online trying to get out.
6. I am too open about my life
7. I am a very sexual person and don't feel badly about it..LOL
8. I am laid back about most things, easygoing
9. I can laugh at myself
10. I loveee animals dearly
11. I love watching football..go bears 
12. I love online gaming and the internet and making friends all over the world
13. I hate being around negative people
14. I love holidays and traditions
15. I love antiques and country stuff
16. I loveee cooking and I'm pretty damn good at it
17. I love to travel
18. I am a good kisser 
19. I love my job and it's great being able to help people with new drugs
20. I consider myself a Christian but don't go to Church
21. My finances could be better and I struggle every day...but I have no debt
22. I love a huge variety of music, pop, metal, hip hop, 
23. I love camping and the outdoors
24. I love rollercoasterss
25. I fight my insecurities but I generally love who I am, even though I feel so invisible.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 8, 2006)

[size=-1]
I am not willing to share all of mine publicly, so there are a few blank spaces on my list.

1. I have loved and been loved and every once in a while I am reminded how grateful I need to be for having had that experience. I have learned I can love unconditionally.

2. 

3. 

4. Growing up fat shaped me profoundly.

5. I have been a writer since I was five and always knew I would make my living writing. I do. 

6. When I was 24, a woman in a pub read my palm and predicted I would always be broke because I'd spend all my money on travel. I was broke and far from home at the time. If I'm lucky, she'll turn out to be right.

7. I dont have a lot of use for people who think they are "better than."

8. Most people think I am reserved and pretty straight-laced. It delights me to turn their perceptions upside down.

9. I am very inventive and solve problems in creative ways. Part of me would die if I didnt have some outlet for doing this regularly.

10. I worked damn hard to get my first job in my field; I wouldn't have that perseverance and drive now. 

11. I will probably never be a parent now, and I always thought I would be. I dont think about it much though because its one of those things where you "just dont want to go there."

12. One of the best things I ever did was move far, far away after college. Even though it hurt my career, moving back here years later to be closer to family again was also one of the best things I ever did.

13. Dying holds absolutely no fear for me. I couldnt have said that a year ago. 

14. I will be grateful to my parents always. They make me proud.

15. I am accomplished, self-sufficient, independent and can make my own decisions. But being part of a "we" was the best time of my life.

16. I would far rather be deaf than blind. I am very, very visual and to not be able to see beauty or use my eyes to create would be awful for me.

17. 

18. I have two best girlfriends, both of whom Ive known since grade school. They are sisters to me.

19. I spent my childhood on a farm. Wouldnt trade it for anything.

20. I am a horrendous procrastinator. 

21. I love antiques. Old houses, old furniture, old textiles, old gadgets, old books. If it's something with history or long-gone craftsmanship, I would probably love it.

22. Seeing othershumans or animalsin pain is extremely difficult for me.

23. I love power tools, DIY, getting my hands dirty and I dont melt in the rain (ha). But Im very much a girlie girl and I love feeling feminine.

24. I am an incredibly imperfect human being, and I accept that. Im confident God accepts that too, which douses me with gratitude and makes me want to try harder to be less imperfect.

25. I love to laugh, and I adore people who give good "brain."

26. Math has never been a strength.

[/size]


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

rainyday said:


> [size=-1]
> Most people think I am reserved and pretty straight-laced. It delights me to turn their perceptions upside down.
> 
> [/size]


But I can still believe that... right?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 8, 2006)

i love this thread so much! seriously fantastic to read all this about you guys. 
i'm going to fix myself a sammich, eat the heck out of it, smoke half a joint, and come right back here and do this. 
stay tuned.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

jamie said:


> 7. I have no family to speak of. My mother is dead, my dad is a person non grata and a question mark in my life, my grandmother is in absentia because of a brain tumor and Alzheimers, and I have a little brother who is missing to me (we have no idea how to find one another).



OMG!  That's just about the saddest thing I've ever read on this board.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> 13. I gave up smoking 9 years ago next month.



That is supercool and awesome!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 21. I like my body, I think I'm sexy.



I think that too! 



AnnMarie said:


> 8. I once met a guy and made an excuse, saying I was coming back, and never did. I still feel like a complete shit for doing that, and it was over 15 years ago.



You'll have to tell us the "rest of the story" sometime.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 9, 2006)

1. i cannot concentrate on anything for more that 10 min at a time
2. i'm extremely giving and caring
3. in light of #2, i sometimes have periods of extreme indifference and intolerance to certain people
4. i have an insatiable need to be liked and accepted
5. i never finished college, and regret it often even though i'm reasonably successful
6. i was physically abused as a child by an alcoholic parent, and finally have come to terms with it at age 35
7. people who hunt and kill animals for sport drive me insane
8. i was a vegan for 4 years. i learned many interesting facts and perspectives during that time
9. feel that people need to take ALOT more responsibilty for their actions and decisions
10. would love to make a living doing charity work, but haven't figured out how
11. have always managed to stay friends with every single girlfriend that i ever had
12. not religous at all, can't see what the big deal is all about
13. can keep a really good secret
14. every christmas i buy presents for underpriveledged kids
15. but somehow get annoyed by guys at stoplights with change cups
16. i love heavy metal music
17. i love wine and trying new food
18. i wish i could listen to my own advice more often
19. in certain company i feel uneducated and voiceless, and it gives me ugly thoughts
20. i like parties, but i like quiet time as well
21. i always want to live somewhere other than where i am
22. suffer from the "grass is greener" syndrome in many aspects in my life, when in reality, everything is pretty cool
23. fear getting old
24. 99% of the time a "glass is full" person
25. i can admit when i'm wrong


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

oook. let's see if i can actually come up with 25. 
i tend to think my life's not really worth talking about too much. 

1. born and raised in seattle, wa. in a run down turn of the century mansion on the tippy top of queen anne hill, for those of you familiar with the city. 

2. mom's a retired lifelong FAA employee/absolute fucking saint.

3. dad's a venerated child psychiatrist (as in, were you in the field, you'd probably know who he was from some industry rag or another)

4. i haven't seen or heard from my dad since i was 11 years old. 

5. i'm a painter of pictures. i sold my first piece (to someone i wasn't related to and didn't know previously in any way) when i was 16. for $250. it was my first paycheck. 

6. when i need to relax, i bake something. it's usually biscuits. even if i never eat them, i just like to remind myself that i can make pretty awesome biscuits. 

7. i'm genuinely scared of trains. when i was in middle school, a friend of mine was hit by one and died. which would be a neat little origin story for my fear, but honestly i was terrified of them long before that happened. 

8. one day when i was 14, i decided to never wear pants ever again. 11 years later, still haven't. 

9. another day a few years later when i was 17, me and my best friend (to this day) james decided to drop out of high school and go get our GEDs. so we did. that day. i got something approximating a perfect score, as did he. we never looked back, and years later i can honestly say it was not only a good decision, but it was among the best i've ever made. 

10. as a lifelong citydweller, i have a pretty hard time getting to sleep without traffic noises in the background. as a lifelong seattle-dweller, the sound of rain against a window puts me at ease like nothing else. 

11. i learned to french braid hair when i was locked up in juvinile detention for a few months when i was 16. i still keep in contact with a couple of the girls i met there. one is a production assistant in LA, one is married to a pastor and has three babies. 

12. i've only been inside a church four times in my life. twice for weddings, once for a funeral, and once for services, just to see what the fuss was about. 

13. ironically enough in light of #12, one of my goals for the next decade of my life is to go on a tour of gothic cathedrals throughout europe. 

14. i have always been a girl who has really close girlfriends. i consider this an important quality in other people. to be honest, i'm intensely distrustful of women who brag about feeling closer to men (in a friendship kinda way) than to other women. 

15. i have been to an average of 2 shows (read: live music) a week, every week since i was about 17 or 18 years old. 

16. i'm incredibly passionate about music and consider it a huge part of my life and my personality, but i have absolutely no musical aspirations of my own. 

17. when i was around 10 years old, i wrote a letter to the president of the planned parenthood federation of america. having only recently become at all politically aware, the issue of abortion was the first time i felt really motivated to do something out in the world, so to speak. so i asked her what i could possibly do to help. 
she wrote me back personally and explained the concept of volunteering, and i've been doing so at planned parenthood of western washington ever since. i also worked there between the ages of 20 and 23. i am a sentimental cheeseball, so i still have the letter. 

18. i cannot stand it when people paint their nails and their toenails the same color. 

19. i've become pretty much entirely convinced that i'll never actually meet a guy who is attracted to me both intellectually _and_ physically, enough to sustain a seriously long term relationship. 

20. despite the dubious associations in my own personal life with the profession, i'm pretty sure i'll end up going to school to be a psychiatrist at some point in my life. 

21. i took (and passed with pretty dang good grades) several college level etymology courses when i was in 7th and 8th grades. 

22. when someone (in person, on TV, wherever) is really embarassing themselves in front of a crowd of any size, i get incredibly uncomfortable to the point of mild nausea. even if i hate them (case in point: i have to turn the channel when george w bush is messing up words and stuff. i cannot take any pleasure in his humiliation, even though i truly loathe him). it's always been this weird thing with me. 

23. i was a camp counselor for several years. it was the best job i've ever had, and i fully plan on doing it again in the future. and throughout my life, luck permitting. 

24. i'm a photic sneezer. meaning that when direct sunlight hits a certain part of the bridge of my nose, i sneeze like crazy until i can find shade. 

25. i love myself and my body, and i consider myself a reasonably attractive, interesting and intelligent person. however i long ago realized that not everyone will share those opinions, and i'm proud to say i'm absolutely ok with that. i don't love everyone in the world, either. 


whew. 
ok yay, i finished it! that took forever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

^^Did I read correctly? Your Dad is a child psychiatrist that didnt keep in touch with his own child?

Btw, Im one of those women you mentioned in #14 but that is due to Mom issues and betrayal by several female friends- I also tend to be the only or one of few woman in a large group of men (chess clubs, poker night and six years in automotive repair, transportation work before that)
I now have a female best friend again- I started trusting at least one woman again


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

yep. 
the irony lost it's charm for me a few years ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry if I brought up something painful- I come from a divorced home so I understand on some level *hugs*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

oh honey. it's fine. a lot worse has happened to a lot of people. i have an amazing mom and a rad extended family. sure my dad's a jerk, but hey. can't have everything, you know?
<3


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 9, 2006)

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts. Intersting to see what people choose as their defining characteristics.

Here are mine:
1)I grew up without a television, so I read and love language. But I also love TV now, trash or otherwise. My parents had me read several hours of science a week, so I temper the mind candy with quality programming.

2)I am trying, unsuccessfully, to get pregnant. I struggle not to cry when I see parents with their children, or when I get the odd horrible timed American Baby magazine that I never subscribed to. Ive gotten better at pushing it down.

3)I am apologetic about sticking up for myself, especially with strangers, but I become a virago if I see someone else get trampled, doubly so if its child, or especially an animal.

4)I am earnest in my desire to continue improving myself, to accept my own responsibility, and to be someone I can respect. No matter what I believe, I always want to try to understand both sides.

5)I am an insomniac; my brain will not turn off at night. I combat this by writing out lists of all the things that pop into my head to help exorcise them.

6)I used to have all the spice labels facing forward at the same angle, alphabetized, and my entire closet cross-referenced onto index cards with all possible outfit combinations. I realized this wasnt healthy, and I now have a normal amount of disorder around me. This solution was built in when I married a messy man.

7)I was raised an atheist, became a Christian in college, but stopped going to church after becoming disillusioned by many churchgoers.

8)I believed I was truly ugly until I started internet dating at 35. Im more lenient with myself now.

9)I sing opera, and I have a big Wagner voice. I love to find an empty theatre, gymnasium, church and let it out. To have all that sound just pouring out of me is fulfilling and indescribable. Even better with an orchestra to be part of that wall of sound.

10)I have a long laundry-list history of sexual abuse/predation. I used to boggle over my colossal bad luck, but now I realize I was too trusting and submissive, sending off prey vibes to the wrong people at the wrong time. At the same time, I value my trusting nature, and I am working to find the right balance.

11)Ive moved 38 times in my life, and I relate white walls with impermanence, because we could never make our home our own- we were always moving soon. Now I cannot abide white or off-white walls, unless its an all-white ultra-modern home.

12)Im too sensitive/emotional and I get angry with myself when I cry with anger, because it is ineffective. People whom I confront tend to turn off affectively when I cry, no matter how coherent I remain. I can accept tears attached to other emotions.

13)I like being short, because I love to be next to my husband and feel small, even though I outweigh him by far. To me, a comparatively large masculine physical presence is desirable, and being an elf, as hubby puts it, improves my odds of feeling feminine.

14)I love to travel, finding my own path, discovering my own finds, and really meeting the people. Im baffled by people who travel, but want everything just like it is at home.
Ive visited every state except Alaska, Hawaii and Kansas, and have visited 10 other countries at least once. My life list of things to do before I die includes many more trips.

15)I have a wide variety of skills that I am quite good at. Im not the best at anything though, which would bother me more if I took the time to stop doing so many things. Im at a crossroads in my career(s). I suppose this is my mid-life crisis.

16)I went from size 14 to size 24 (125 pounds) in just over a year in college on 1000 calories a day and lots of exercise. I also grew a couple of inches in height in my late 20s, and I have a lot of other unusual symptoms. Docs are pretty sure theres some overriding syndrome going on, but disagree as to what. I hide from my health as a result, though my numbers are awfully healthy for a sick person.

17)Im adopted, and found out when I was 18. My bio-mom and I are great friends and have become family, though nobody replaces the family I grew up with. Ive corresponded with my bio-dad, but we have never met. He brings it up periodically, but seems to be something of a flake. Im grateful I didnt inherit this.

18)I love the spring and fall. I dont mind getting chilly in the winter, but the heat and humidity in NYC in the summer, especially in the subway- thats the 9th ring of hell. I dont tolerate being overheated well at all.

19)I love makeup, and have fun playing with it every day. That is, I did until I found my Holy Grail makeup that always seems to work, making the endless quest unnecessary anymore. Im going to have to whittle down my enormous makeup collection now.

20)Im quite shy in large groups or at parties, and feel overwhelmed easily, as Im a bit claustrophobic. I love to meet new people in small groups, though, or have a couple of people over for dinner.

21)I love to nest, getting everything just right, reorganizing, and purging the unnecessary or obsolete. This can be problematic, as my husband is a packrat, and forms quick but strong attachments to physical items. Im very sensitive to my environment, and often have to mute commercials, use a sound machine, escape particular smells, investigate itch causes, etc., to limit stimuli.

22)Until 9/11, I received an offer for every job I interviewed for. Since then, I cant even get an interview, so Ive had to be creative with career/financial strategies. Im doing the Jack of All Trades thing now, making ends meet with 5 or 6 different jobs at any given time, although I really seem to believe that I will win the lottery. I dream about it, recurring and serial dreams, often. Its disconcerting. Yes, I know the odds.

23)Im frightened of needles, and have a long thick darning needle buried in my leg below my knee running along my shin bone. Coincidence? Nobody can remember it happening, including me. I get X-rays every 2 years to be sure it doesnt migrate up and interfere with the joint, since it would be more invasive to remove it.

24)Im lonely. I always had a large circle of friends, but circumstances have increasingly isolated me over the last 5 years. Most of my friends are long distance now. My husband is good company, but its not the same as having local girlfriends to hang out with. Thats why Im stretching myself by participating in this forum.

25)Im verbose. Surprise!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

Golly, this is hard, but who can resist the solipsy! I have really loved reading others' responses...moving, fascinating, sweet, honest.


1.	I am 3/4 WASP and 1/4 Jewish. Both of these, and the way that the latter existed only murkily in the mix, are important, as is the fact that one set of grandparents was old enough to be classified as Victorian.

2.	I am pretty dang happy with my big jiggly bod, but due to certain chin-related genetics I am always going to covet those with effortlessly sharp jawlines.

3.	I cry automatically at opera curtain calls.

4.	I do not now, and have never had, the words to casually or briefly describe the abuse with which I grew up, and by rights shouldn't have survived.

5.	I care passionately about what youd call the arts. (Has there ever been a more meaningless phrase uttered? Its true, though.) I dont really know how to quantify this except to say that I live for architecture, books, films, art, TV, languages, poetry, music, things gastronomic, in my own idiosyncratic way. 

6.	I don't empty my cats' litter box enough.

7.	Due to (4) I sometimes experience anger with equal feelings of impotence and futility, which makes being mad difficult, as does the fact that I am a total fairness junkie and see every side to everything. 

8.	I was raised Episcopalian and some of its trappings seem to have stuck.

9.	I adore letters (the alphabet). Drawing them, reading them, painting them, calligraphing them, making visual art with them, printing them, you name it. This obsession started when I was extremely young. I still cover every innocent piece of paper with drawn letters if it sits still for a few minutes.

10.	I have absolutely no tolerance for movie/TV gore. None. Even campy stuff.

11.	I have 10,000 things to say about sex but if I have to pick just one Ill note that I really really like it and want to keep having it, please.

12.	I have discovered an unsavory workaholic streak in me as an adult.

13.	I was not always fat.

14.	I love my parents ferociously, dealbreaker flaws and all. Also my friends.

15.	The military has had a huge, but very second-hand, effect on my life, and twangs my strings in weird ways. On a day-to-day level I hate guns bitterly.

16.	I like many kinds of men, but have a weirdly visceral reaction to blond men--I think because of my first elementary school boyfriend.

17.	The wrongest thing in my life is my relationship with my sister.

18.	I love swimming, sitting on porches, long languid dinners, long hot baths, flowers, good speaking voices, bass, Pimms, nice perfume smells, Philip Larkin, and a million other things with too much intensity. Im something of an idiot about animalsI adore them, especially penguins, otters, bison and pandas.

19.	I lost my virginity late in life, later than anybody I know. In general, I am a strong combo of precocious & late bloomer, so I have learned to say, Fuck it, its never too late, when its important. Its really not.

20.	I am a thwarted performer. (Its never too late!)

21.	I am a GenX-er; I went to college with a typewriter and turntable and left with a computer (no hard drive) and the hope of getting a CD player. This means I tire easily of both Boomer & GenY/Z excess, and those who use the term incorrectly.

22.	I have been through a bad patch of health the last few years that's only now started to really get better, which has contributed (as has many things) to me not taking anything much for granted. I think this is a pretty good quality, although I dont like always learning it at my own expense.

23.	I have terrible anecdotal memory (tend to see things in patterns), but am a total trivia hound.

24.	I think that every frustrated, ranting, upset thing that's been said about George Bush in the last six years is true, but don't know how to fix it, nor the years of civic heartsickness I feel.

25.	I suffer from raging, uncurable Anglophilia. It goes very deep.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I have really loved reading others' responses...moving, fascinating, sweet, honest.



I find it both odd and curiously comforting how much I relate to other lists- I could have written 20 out of your 25, even though many are on the less common side.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 9, 2006)

Reading these has been a fascinating experience. I've learned a few new things, and had a few suspicions confirmed as well. Like, Tina can make friends with just about anyone, anytime. Not a newsflash, chickie 

I don't think I can come up with 25; I don't think my fidgety son will let me. What I can think of:

1). My father died last year, after a very lengthy illness. He is my adoptive father. He married my mother when I was 3 months old, and he legally adopted me when I was 10. His death had a profound impact on how I feel about the sanctity of life. And now that I am an adoptive mother, I can relate to him on so many levels ... some that I never even knew existed. I wish I could tell him this, and I wish more than anything that I would have had the opportunity to introduce him to my precious baby boy.

2). I am 39 years old, and mother to an infant, and that scares me! I want to do everything right, and I want to be around for Jegan and to be a grandmother to his children. I worry that I am too old, and I'm obsessed with being in good physical condition, and want my husband to be as well.

3). I am a social worker, and have worked with elderly and vulnerable adults for a long time. Right now I'm trying to decide if/when I will be returning to work. My work has been instrumental in how I've defined myself.

4). I am brave, and I am just learning this about myself. I don't think too many people could do what I am doing - living in a (completely!) foreign country, cut off from friends & family & my husband's companionship. I have adjusted to this lifestyle with surprising ease. Of course, it doesn't hurt that my husband's family is here for me, and I have the financial means to live in comfort. 

5). I love, love, LOVE to read. I don't let a day go by without dedicating at least an hour to my passion for books, even now. I'm not fussy about what I read, either -- I'll read junk with the same level of interest as great literature. I read at least 2 novels per week.

6). I hate being inconvenienced, and I don't like this aspect of my personality. I become extremely impatient if I have to wait in line, sit in rush hour traffic, or do anything that is physically or emotionally uncomfortable/distasteful to me. I'd rather pay someone to do my "dirty" work for me (and no, I'm nowhere near rich enough that this should actually be a consideration). People who know me well probably feel that I have a sense of entitlement about me. They are right  

7). I am married to a Malaysian man. The inherent difference in our cultures & initally, in our value systems, has shaped who I am today. 

8). In the past 4 years, I've completely remade myself, physically and emotionally. I had breast reduction surgery, which brought me from (quite freakishly, circus side-show like) large to a B-cup. I lost 150+ pounds in the past two years, going from a size 26-28 to a 6-8. Learning to deal with this consumed my life for the past few years. Only now is close to being a non-issue for me. I was not fat all of my life; I gained a lot of weight in my early 20's.

9). I am politically and socially liberal.

10). I love dogs. 

11). I am a compulsive junk food junkie, and I'm trying very hard to control that aspect of my personality right now. I've regained nearly 20 pounds from my lowest post-surgery weight. 

12). ... and I look better at this weight  But I'm still worried about the junk food obsession.

13). I live in fear that I will become like my mother. I do not like or respect her, although I do love her. I feel a terrible pity for her, and for how lost she is ... and angry that she feeds on pity. Watching her abdicate her power and thrust herself willingly into the role of victim has shaped my life, and made it difficult for me to express vulnerability to anyone else. 

14). I have no patience for drama queens, due in large part to #13 above. I am keenly attuned to manipulative behavior in all its many guises.

15). I am majorly, hopelessly addicted to Starbucks coffee. I walk nearly 2 miles per day for my Starbucks fix. Jegan goes into his Snugli pack and has his afternoon nap while I walk to the mall, indulge in my coffee, and browse in the bookstore. 

16). I have a brother who is a rock-bottom alcoholic, living in homeless shelters & on the streets. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him, and worry about his safety & sanity.

17). My 2 sisters are my best friends. Nobody else comes even vaguely close.

18). I care more about some of the women who frequent this (and another) internet forum than I do for most of my friends who are in close proximity. I've never met any of them, and yearn to do so. 

19). I love my son.

20). I love my son.

21). I love my son.

22). I love my son. 

23). I love my son.

24). I love my son.

25). I love my son ...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 9, 2006)

Traci! He's even cuter now! You make me want a baby! (In a few years!)

ETA: I'm sure Jegen will handle your elderly antics with good humor thirty or forty years down the road. Don't worry.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> 2). I am 39 years old, and mother to an infant, and that scares me! I want to do everything right, and I want to be around for Jegan and to be a grandmother to his children. I worry that I am too old, and I'm obsessed with being in good physical condition, and want my husband to be as well.


if it helps, my mama had me when she was 38. she raised me by herself, she was (and still is) the most amazing mom in the universe, and now she's 63 and retired and she's like the happiest healthiest most vital person i know, hands down. 
and i wasn't easy to raise, either. 
 

so yes. fear not. 
and your son is SO unbelieveably adorable.


----------



## ripley (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't want to tell some things, but I want to participate, so here are some, in no particular order. 


1. I love gardening. I would rather have plants than jewelry (which I never wear anyway). 

2. I love animals. Especially my dog. I'd love to live on a farm, with chickens and horses and all sorts of animals, and kids running around letting the screen door slam. 

3. I second-guess EVERYTHING I say or do, and I hate that. I also second-guess other people, which is even worse. 

4. When people like me, it makes me nervous. I feel like at any moment they are going to realize what I'm really like and be disgusted. This often makes me run away from people who try to get close to me, just so I can relax and quit being nervous. 

5. I'm slow to anger, but when I get there....oh man. Though I'm getting better at that. 

6. I get sick to my stomach if I feel like I've hurt someone's feelings. 

7. I love, love, love to read. Like Traci, I can get just as much pleasure from junk as I can literature. I get ten books a month out of the library, and sometimes run out before the month is up. 

8. I've never felt like I've had close friends, until coming online. (See #4 above.) Now I have several, and feel very, very blessed...though I still get the urge to run sometimes. 

9. I didn't finish college and it has so far been the worst mistake of my life. 

10. I don't take myself seriously; I can laugh at my own foibles, and enjoy laughing at other's foibles too, which can get me in trouble with people who are less silly than I. 

11. I can find beauty and joy in the smallest things. 

12. I love to learn new things. 

13. I have eclectic tastes in music, and I never let a day pass without listening to something. Eclectic taste in movies too, and I love them. Oh, and I love TV too. 

14. I fall in love too easily, and unwisely. 

15. I've never felt loved and important to any of my family besides one sister. I'm the youngest of six children. 

16. I think I make a good friend. 

17. I like to cook, and bake, and do needlework...I think I was born in the wrong time period. 

18. I have always lived in very small towns, and would dearly love to move somewhere else. 

19. I love nature. Living in a large urban area would be very hard for me. 

20. I grew up on Lake Superior, and live close to it now. I feel a deep connection to the water, and walking along the beach always soothes me. 

21. I love words...learning new ones, using old ones, and writing fiction. 

22. I hate hearing about children being abused in any way. I literally get sick and feel full of this impotent anger. 

23. Because of number 15, my sister and I make it a point to go wild at Christmas (not with gifts). We make our own wreaths, and a lot of our decorations. We spend all fall gathering pinecones and things, and drying flowers, and finding sprays of berries. We take cookies to our brothers, and home made chocolate covered cherries to our uncle. We have found a way to familial love, even though that wasn't a map given to us by our family. 

24. I spend way too much time online. It broadens my little world though, and I love that. 

25. In some ways I'm quite naive. 




Man, that was tough.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I find it both odd and curiously comforting how much I relate to other lists- I could have written 20 out of your 25, even though many are on the less common side.



I know what you mean. I think in the end 25 is tip of anybody's iceberg. And with everybody's list I see 25 more areas to write about that didn't occur to me but seem totally crucial. Really kinda fascinating to read them all....


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know what you mean. I think in the end 25 is tip of anybody's iceberg. And with everybody's list I see 25 more areas to write about that didn't occur to me but seem totally crucial. Really kinda fascinating to read them all....


 I agree, Liz. I've been tempted to write 25 more, but...maybe I'll just do it in my head.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 9, 2006)

1. I am a lot of things that you have heard about red-heads. But my hair is brown.
2. I am a good liar
3. I get this blush that starts at my chest and runs to my forehead if I am making out hardcore.
4. I have an answer for every question that you could ask me.
5. I hate running.
6. I get my hopes up really easily, and get crushed when they fall back in my face.
7. I'm a romantic, and I hate it.
8. I'm the eldest sibling, and the only girl born into my dad's side of the family.
9. I really like sports.
10. I like to have sex in combat boots, and be tied up (down, whatever)
11. I start things and have a hard time finishing them sometimes (like this list...)
12. I'm honest, especially about other people.
13. I speak very broken French
14. My parents are divorced, my dad has lived in CA since I was 9.
15. I really hate rejection
16. I LOVE animals, but have a hard time owning and being responsible for one.
17. Music is a huge part of my life. I have a soundtrack for my life, and it changes daily.
18. Sometimes I pretend like I am in a music video.
19. I take raunchy pictures of myself and then delete them without anyone else seeing them but me.
20. I love to read, and I read really fast. 
21. I love to shake my ass on the dance floor, and I choreograph too.
22. When I play tennis, I imagine that my most recent ex is the ball and smash the shit outta him.
23. I love to pick people's brains...in the non-Hannibal way.
24. I'm always going to complain about money.
25. I should probably be seeing a therapist right now for something or other.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I agree, Liz. I've been tempted to write 25 more, but...maybe I'll just do it in my head.



The interestin thing too is of course how much I *pruned* mine. It sounds wholly revelatory, like everybody's, and it is, but I did not reveal everything, yah? Makes me quite sure about how much I don't know about other people, even if I think I do! Which makes people all the more fascinatin! hah. God, I'm gonna quote Titanic. Get me out of here--hee!


----------



## Mellie (Nov 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I agree, Liz. I've been tempted to write 25 more, but...maybe I'll just do it in my head.



*sigh* I could have written another 2500! LOL


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 9, 2006)

1. I always remember quotes from movies, tv shows and song lyrics.

2. But I'm terrible with faces...I could practically run into my own mother and say "Wait, do I know you from someplace?"

3. I love pro football and shooting handguns [at targets, not people]

4. I love Grey Goose Martinis

5. My father never loved me and it's messed me up.

6. I think in some ways the proliferation of psychotropic drugs and therapy has made people think that all psychic wounds can be healed, and they can't. I hate that there sometimes seems to be a general social consensus that if you only try hard enough, you can overcome any problem.

7. I don't like children.

8. I've been a vegetarian since the age of twelve for ethical reasons. I love animals and I give money to animal based charities. I especially love horses.

9. I have the hardest time giving up on relationships even when it's clear they aren't working. I can love so hard it scares me. I never shy away from telling a guy how I feel even when I shouldn't.

10. I'm so tone deaf. People love long car rides with me because I never care what's on the radio.

11. I love my work. I have so many moments when I stop mid day and say "OMG. I'm getting paid for this. No f**king way!"

12. I can't play games in relationships. I always think I wouldn't respect a guy who would fall for game playing, even though it so often seems to work for other women.

13. I think the founder of Sephora should be canonized.

14. My ED [eating disorder] will always be a part of my life.

15. I hate being lied to. I think the worst quality a person can have is being dishonest.

16. I think chemistry is important in a relationship. I've tried telling myself it fades and I should look at other qualities in men, but it never works. I always know within minutes if I want a guy to stick around or not.

17. I have whatever the opposite of Seasonal Affective Disorder is. I love rain and snow. I love sleeping with the windows open when it's raining and I can feel my mood elevate when it's grey outside. And i love walking in the rain.

18. I always wanted to be a redhead. I dyed my hair red for about a year but the upkeep was impossible since my hair is naturally dark and when it grew out it looked silly.

19. I hate casual sex, but I think prostitution should be legalized b/c women should be paid for their time if they're going to do it. I think it's wrong that it's socially acceptable for men to tell women they want to have sex with them without committment, but it's illegal for women to take money for allowing men to access their bodies.

20. I hate emoticons.

21. I'm very dependable. I'm the friend you can call at 3 in the morning when your car breaks down and you need somebody to pick you up. However if you betray me or otherwise let me down or try to take advantage of my good heart i will hate you. I believe in second chances but not third ones.

22. I like the phrase "F**k living well, revenge is the best revenge."

23. I despise having my picture taken.

24. I will drive a ten year old car and wear clothes from college, but I insist on upscale purses like Bottega Veneta or Longchamps.

25. I pretty much love any urban area and love exploring new cities.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


> 22. when someone (in person, on TV, wherever) is really embarassing themselves in front of a crowd of any size, i get incredibly uncomfortable to the point of mild nausea. even if i hate them (case in point: i have to turn the channel when george w bush is messing up words and stuff. i cannot take any pleasure in his humiliation, even though i truly loathe him). it's always been this weird thing with me.



SO WEIRD.

i do the exact same thing!! my family hates watching tv with me if i have the remote, because if i find something the least bit embarassing, i change the channel right away. it could be at a show, at work, on the tv...it makes me so uncomfortable when there's any sort of embarrassment going on.

i seriously thought it was just me. it's pretty nifty i'm not the only one.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 9, 2006)

supersoup said:


> SO WEIRD...
> 
> ...i seriously thought it was just me. it's pretty nifty i'm not the only one.




I guess this makes it three of us.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

wow!
do you think there's a name for it?
hyperempathy disorder or some kinda crap?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

supersoup said:


> SO WEIRD.
> 
> i do the exact same thing!! my family hates watching tv with me if i have the remote, because if i find something the least bit embarassing, i change the channel right away. it could be at a show, at work, on the tv...it makes me so uncomfortable when there's any sort of embarrassment going on.
> 
> i seriously thought it was just me. it's pretty nifty i'm not the only one.



Add me to the list. And since the "embarrassment" thing happened practically on every episode of Family Ties, I never saw a whole episode.

Except for the Santa Claus ones. He is real, btw.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Add me to the list.



And me. I actually starting writing about this, but didn't feel like I could explain it well, so I left it off my list.

I and my friends call it my Low Mortification Threshhold. Sometimes I run out of the room!  Gah.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

1) My writing gets put first. It's a solitary activity, done in poor quality, and doesn't bring in any money. So I need lots of time alone to make crappy work that does nothing but collect dust. Boy am I useful!

2) I'm fine with whatever or whoever you are. No matter what your religious beliefs, political ideologies, cultural habits- I couldn't care less. So long as you don't force your beliefs on others and respect human freedom, we're cool.

3) I'm loyal. Once you've earned my love/trust/tolerance you keep it. I will have your back, defend your honor, listen to your problems, etc. 

4) On the other hand, I'm a big fan of vengeance. You fuck me over, and the lack of patience I exhibit in every other area of my life is made up for in this one. I'll wait years, decades if I have to in order to pay you back. Misery has no statute of limitations; I can dole it out whenever is convenient to me.

5) I have an eating disorder, but I'm not constantly bitching about how much pain I'm in. Simply discussing what it is that makes me so fucked up is fine, and I try not to dwell on it because I know it's a drag to listen to. As far as ED folks go, I'm pretty low maintainence.

6) I went to work (which I hate) every day this week. Sheer determination. It's made me very depressed, pushing through it all. How do people keep this type of shit up?

7) I am probably the only person I know who needs to gain weight for health reasons, and intentional gaining is a pain in the ass when you HAVE TO do it, and do it the right way. (IE, I don't get to eat hamburgers and pizza until I explode.)

8) I was named after a poem.

9) I have IBS and food allergies, so good luck finding a place to eat with me around- food, most of it, hurts me. So there goes one of the major socializing activities. It's okay; I'll color the place-mat they give you.

10) Ryan. Yes, Ryan can be a problem depending on what it is you want from me. No matter what, Ryan (one of two) is my best friend, my heterosexual romantic life partner, and you're going to have to deal with that. Unlike many people, I'll put a lot of obsessions and interests aside to spend time with him. Yes, it takes me a year or so to love most people, but he's unique. Get over it.

11) I look like I'm still in high school and it annoys me. 

12) I've had enough of these stupid fucking cry-for-help-publicly-broadcasted eating disorders/suicide attempts that usually result in no eating disorder/attempted suicide! If you really need help, call me at 4 AM and I'll stop my life for you, but DO NOT fucking try and get my attention just for the hell of it.

13) Overall, despite all the crap I've written, I'm a pretty happy person who's taking control of her own life.

14) I am a total foodie who loves cooking and eating, even though a lot of it irritates me. My favorite thing that bothers my stomach/the lining of my mouth: Puffy Cheetos.

15) I also love preparing food for others/bringing them something good. I'll often pick my mom up an eclair or chocolate from work or get my niece a treat. 

16) I am DANGEROUSLY allergic to sucralose. Apparently, it causes me to projectile vomit and have diarrhea for 24+ hours.

17) I love animals, especially my kitties. I look forward to the day Ryan and I can have a big dog, and adopt a black cat.

18) I'm looking forward to having a family, although I don't want more than two children, and I won't be starting for a few years. 

19) I have terrible relations with my father despite having a lot in common with him.

20) I adore my brothers. There is truly nothing like the sibling bond. It runs deeper than I could possibly explain. It's sacred.

21) I know a lot of stuff and am interested in learning. I can build a radio or a camera. I know how the mysterious air conditioner works. I am the go-to person on literature from early Germanic writings to post modernism. I love geology. 

22) I am so fucking sick right now it's not funny, but I can't sleep.

23) I have a lot of fantasies about eating, but no guts when it comes to acting them out, since I was a kid. 

24) My parents truly had no business breeding, but I'm very thankful for life.

25) I look forward to the major changes in life coming up in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

What an adventure you're going on, Casey! I'm thrilled to be part of it.


----------



## abluesman (Nov 10, 2006)

1. I love to cook. People love my barbeque. Around Christmas, people beg me to make my toffee.

2. I have a wonderful sense of humor. I love to make people laugh.

3. I made a lot of poor choices and hurt people when I was younger. I regret it everyday.

4. I'm highly allergic to cats. Can't be around them for more than a few minutes.

5. I hate mushrooms (nasty little fungus).

6. I can't ever remember my Dad telling me "I love you". But I know he did from his actions. I miss him.

7. My Mom told me she loved me everyday. I miss her too.

8. I was born and raised in the South and damned proud of it. 

9. I pull my car over and stop for funeral processions out of respect for the dead and it pisses me off when others don't.

10. I wanted to be an astronomer when I was young.

11. I learned to play the drums at age 12. The guitar at 14 and they keys at 18. 

12. I can remember the first time I heard The Beatles on the radio. I thought, "I can do THAT"! Astronomy lost it's place immediately. Actually my Mom turned me onto them. She was always my biggest fan.

13. I have a very low tolerance for ignorance just for the sake of ignorance ("Just show me which button to push. Don't tell me why or what will happen. Just show me").

14. I am Obsessive-Compulsive. I wash my hands A LOT when I'm cooking.

15. I am pretty much closed minded about the music I like. I dislike most country, all rap/hip-hop, and the stuff the music industry passes off for R & B nowadays. Ludacris, Justin Timberlake, and Christina Aguilera are NOT R & B artists. Al Green, Marvin Gaye and Gladys Knight ARE R & B artists.

16. I love babies. There is nothing that gives me a big smile like the laughter of a small child.

17. I miss my children. I have a son in the Navy and 2 daughters that have chosen not to be a part of my life. I also have 4 grandchildren, 3 of whom I've never met.

18. I have very few real "friends". Most of them live in Arkansas. I know many people with whom I'm "friendly", but there's a difference.

19. I can't swim (I sink like a rock) and I'm terrified of drowning.

20. Rude drivers piss me off. We all have to use the highways. Be nice.

21. I love old Sci-Fi movies. The Thing, The Blob, Plant X. My favorite movie of all time is The Day The Earth Stood Still. Michael Rennie, Hugh Marlowe AND Patricia Neal ! Hell yeah.

22. I think a man should hold the door for a lady, rub her shoulders and feet when she's tired, and put the toilet seat down when he's finished. These things do not make you less of a man. And, yes, it's okay to cry when the need arises.

23. I lived the "Rock 'N' Roll" lifestyle for several years. I feel lucky to be here.

24. I have been blessed with finding the love of my life. She is the most considerate, loving, kind person I have ever had the good fortune to meet. In December, I'll be lucky enough to have her hyphenate her last name to include mine.

25. I love my life. With all it's ups and downs, I have it pretty good when compared to some people in this world. Even though I may bitch about things sometimes, all in all I should really just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Donna (Nov 10, 2006)

In no particular order:
1.	I am short and fat with hazel eyes and brown hair (even though I have been every color of the rainbow.) Sometimes I waddle when I walk, despite my attempts to carry myself with grace.
2.	My parents were Scottish and I am very proud of that heritage. 
3.	I wear my emotions on my sleeve, sometimes to my detriment. If someone hates me for no good reason, I am devastated.
4.	Revealing that really took a lot of courage for me, as I have been taught to never let them see you sweat.
5.	I have to feel needed and appreciated.
6.	I have trouble trusting people, but I am no cynic. I would be a hard core cynic if it werent for my husband, Chuck. I love him with every breath I take.
7.	I have been hurt too many times to count. 
8.	I want to say I am a woman of deep passions, but I know folks will just fall down laughing so suffice to say I love and hate with much passion and ferocity and theres very little room in the middle. 
9.	I regret breaking someones heart, I regret having mine broken too many times to count. I regret never being able to have a baby. I also regret posing nude on the Internet. I regret dropping out of journalism in college and going into business. I regret a few roads not taken as well.
10.	I love musicmy idea of punishment would be to go deaf.
11.	I am blessed with some really interesting and diverse friends of both genders and consider myself very lucky to have them all in my life.
12.	My natural tendency is to think negatively so I try to counter that by only saying positive things, or by emphasizing the silver linings of the negative stuff. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.
13.	I love new clothes.I love shopping for new clothes, new shoes, handbags, jewelry, make up. I enjoy being a girl and wearing lacy and floral things when I can. Wearing perfume, using scented lotions, having my hair or nails done is a pleasure I will never deny myself. 
14.	I am a good cook, but not stellar. The one thing I do well is make a mean pan of biscuits and sausage gravy. And my biscuits will melt in your mouth, truly.
15.	Despite the fact that my father was an alcoholic, I refuse to think badly of him. He worked 7 days a week, 12 hour shifts to ensure my brothers and I never wanted for anything and that my Mom never had to work outside the home. 
16.	Sometimes I cry for no reason. Damn hormones
17.	I had to learn grace under pressure when it comes to my career the hard way. It sucked at the time, but I am glad for having learned it when I look around at my colleagues who havent learned it yet. 
18.	I love my work and if I believe in a project or job, I will commit my heart and soul to it. I just need to learn how to say NO more often.
19.	I suck at delegating and detest conflict that cannot be resolved. It was my Achilles heel when I was a manager type.
20.	I hate duplicity and if I even THINK someone is being duplicitous with me, I will run the other way hard and fast.
21.	I read a lot as a child. I think that exposed me to a lot of things I might not have known about otherwise. I often times wish I would make more time to read in my busy grown up life.
22.	Even though I call myself Grown Up, I dont truly believe it and always assume I am the most immature in the room or a group.
23.	I use humor when I am in an uncomfortable situation or to try and dissolve tension. 
24.	I loathe bad manners, especially if I slip and display them myself. I feel ashamed if I am rude, intentionally or unintentionally. I think that may be the southern upbringing I had. Rudeness was the ultimate insult.
25.	I know I forgot a whole bunch of stuff, and left off a whole bunch of other stuff too. I accept that.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 10, 2006)

1. I never give my heritage a minutes thought. BTW Scottish and Irish. See, less than a minute!

2. I'm adopted so I dont know about biological heritage.

3. I believe in God. I am not attend a church

4. My family was well off, in childhood money was not a problem.

5. I have always liked fat girls-for as long as I can remember.
6. I did poorly in school- from elementary, Middle school, High School and beyond. I graduated Suma Cum Laude-Latin for "by the skin of my teeth"
7. I love to read-not so much anymore
8. I am ini constant flux when it come to politics- I never vote straight party
line. 
9 . I drank when I was in High school and college- but not anymore.
10. I am afraid of being thought of as stupid or slow.
11. I am not organized
12. I love working with disable people
13. I love cat and dogs, but cats just a bit more.
14. I am not an outdoor person-I donot camp often, nor do I hunt
15. I am tolerant about people- everyone is human- but I cannot tolerate cruel or abusive people
16. in reference to # 10-- I am often very quiet
17. I love to watch movies
18 I am nervous about even the thought of having children
19. I hate the thought of hurting anyone's feelings
20. I like travel and then do nothing in particular
21. I like having down time to myself
22. I like to snack
23. I am not real good at social gatherings- I do not have the gift of the gab
24.--


----------



## supersoup (Jun 1, 2007)

bumptastic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, I'll play. 

1) I know virtually nothing about 50% of my heritage. My parents divorced when I was 2, and I know nothing about my father's family, where they come from, health background, etc.

2) I never saw my father again once their divorce was finalized. He was an alcoholic, and physically abusive to my mother. He called about 5 1/2 years ago, when I tracked him down & gave his info to the state so they could prosecute him for the $75,000 in back child support he owed. He told me he'd had a heart attack and couldn't work. He asked to speak to my mother. He told her he'd had a stroke. He asked to meet me. I declined at that time (I didn't need any more negative influences in my life). He was dead two years later. I never met him. I cried my eyes out for a day because I never will. I still don't know if I blame him, or myself.

3) I am a terrible procrastinator. I don't know if this is because of "performance anxiety" (I'm always afraid I'm not going to do a good enough job), or because if I put it off and it turns out badly, I can blame the lack of quality on how long I put it off instead of my own incompetence.

4) I hate, hate, hate to cook. I only do it if I have to.

5) I have a secret love for sexy lingerie.

6) I want to write a book - but am too afraid to start.

7) Thanks to having undiagnosed sleep apnea my whole life (until the past two years), sleep has completely ruled my entire life, including my childhood.

8) My eyes change color. It's almost impossible to capture them in photos.

9) I've been told numerous times that I am an excellent writer, and an excellent singer (horrible karaoke experience in NYC notwithstanding). I am secretly afraid I will never be more than mediocre in either arena.

10) I stutter, though not horribly, usually. It affects more of my life than you'd imagine. It makes it even harder to get a job as a fat woman. People assume I'm stupid, or that I don't know what I'm talking about, or (worse still) that I'm lying. They never hesitate to interrupt when I'm trying to finish a word. This is one of the reasons I began writing and singing - they're both methods of communication, and neither involves stuttering.

11) I plan things out, detail by detail, when I'm excited about them. They rarely work out the way I anticipate.

12) I daydream about how certain events are going to go. They rarely live up to my expectations. I get mad at myself for setting myself up for disappointment.

13) I've been raped - more than once. It took me decades to tell even a counselor. I still somehow have a normal, healthy sex drive/life.

14) However - I've never been brought to orgasm by anything other than a vibrator. 

15) I want to live somewhere where it's 65-75 degrees almost every day. This would be my idea of paradise.

16) I want kids. At least two. Seeing other people interact with their children sometimes makes me heartsick.

17) I've never found any boundaries to my capacity for love - and that's one of the things I like best about myself - though it also is one of the things that makes me the most vulnerable. 

18) I'm an open, honest person. Ask, and I will always answer. My life is an open book. I'm certain that one day this will get me in trouble, or cost me something important. 

19) My smile is even more amazing in person than it is in pictures.

20) I'm secretly convinced that the perfectly-triangular pattern of moles I have on my shoulder and under my breast is some genetic symbol of royalty. I'm waiting to be discovered and crowned the queen that I really am.

21) I'm smart, and I love my smarts. I'm secretly disappointed that there are other people smarter than I am. 

22) I love to read. I often hear my life narrated by the voice of the book's narrator for hours after I finish a book. 

23) I don't believe in ghosts - but only because if I let myself admit that I did, I'd never sleep.

24) I'm a tiny bit afraid of the dark. It's still hard for me to turn the light off when I go to sleep (though I do it anyway).

25) I'm worried that I will die without having changed the world in a significantly positive way.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 25) I'm worried that I will die without having changed the world in a significantly positive way.



We touch people's lives everyday, either in our anger or by our kindness. A simple act of kindness to one person may not seem like much, but it can make a world of difference.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

ripley said:


> 13. I have eclectic tastes in music, and I never let a day pass without listening to something. Eclectic taste in movies too, and I love them. Oh, and I love TV too.
> 
> 
> 19. I love nature. Living in a large urban area would be very hard for me.



Same here. I absolutely love nature.  Visiting a large urban area would be better than living there, I think.


I used to think I was eclectic. I don't know so much anymore. But at least I can try to make my own music too that can sound to myself and others that I share it with as eclectic. At least the newer stuff that I have been working on.

I guess that I have some eclectic taste in movies. If I had more free time, I surely would delve into watching more of those types of movies. I just recently caught a small glimpse of "Dancer In The Dark."


----------



## wistful (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so thrilled this thread was bumped! I've really been enjoying getting to know everyone and it's been helpful to me to realize that others on here struggle with similar issues.


1. I just love getting older.I realize that women in this culture are supposed to hate getting up in years but so far my thirties have been infinitely better then my twenties.The thirties rock!!

2.I've had a lifelong struggle with depression and I've been taking s.s.r.i.'s since they first came onto the market in the late 80's and I was a young teenager.I'm still taking them at the age of 33.

3.As a kid/teenager I used to get crushes on fictional characters all the time.

4.When I was in high school and I cut school my favorite place to go was the library where I would spend all day reading until it was time to go home.Despite the fact that I was 15,16 no one ever asked me why I wasn't in school.The staff just let me sit there and quietly read all day.I hated being a teenager and these are some of my favorite memories of adolescence.

5. Also When I was in high school I developed social/school phobia and was absent for long stretches of time.There were many people at my school who were determined to help me and many different approaches were tried.None of them ever stuck and eventually I had to drop out.While I still deal with social anxiety today it's on a much more normal,manageable level.

6.I love being an adult student in college and I prefer it when my classes are filled with other non-traditional students.

7.I've known since childhood that I'm queer/bisexual but it's only been very,very recently that I'm able to be completely open about it.

8.I know that I would make a good mother and I'm determined to have a child someday.I would prefer to do this with a partner but if I'm single I will go ahead and have a kid on my own.

9.The person I lost my virginity to was murdered and while our relationship wasn't the greatest I always feel tremendous sadness whenever I think of him.

10. I'm 3/4 jewish and 1/4 Irish/English.I'm not religious in the least but my jewish identity is very important to me.

11. I can be incredibly serious,much too serious for my own good but I can also be goofy and silly like a 12 year old boy.My sense of humor sometimes verges on the puerile.

12.I really don't like large crowds,they make me nervous and I tend to get overwhelmed and clam up but small crowds are just fine.Talking two on one is fine and one on one is even better.

13.I have a fairly strong sex drive but I really can't handle true casual sex.

14. My last two flings were with someone thirteen years my junior and someone else thirteen years my senior.I would like to think this makes me flexible.

15.I believe that kindness is a seriously undervalued trait in this world.

16.I'm a big,huge liberal/leftist but I hate how the left is every bit as guilty of demonizing fat as the right.

17.I've worked very,very hard to come to terms with my size and for the most part I do.However,I still think that I looked and felt better when I was somewhat smaller.I see women whom I think look beautiful at any size and while I don't think that I'm unattractive now I feel that my face looks better thinner.That was very hard for me to admit to.

18.I still love old-school video games.

19.I spend entirely too much time on-line.I've been on-line for 11 years and I figured by now the novelty would wear off but nope.Still going strong.

20.Right now finding and making some real friends is at the top of my list for goals I want to achieve.This is currently more important to me then finding someone to date.I also feel that finding true friends,people you can give to and who can give back to you can be almost as difficult as finding a decent romantic relationship.

21. In the last couple of years I've had two friendships fall apart.Breaking up with a close friend can be every bit as painful as breaking up with a lover.

22.I tend to compulsively buy books,magazines and zines.The pile of stuff I have near my bed waiting to be read is unreal.I've made a deal with myself that I can't add any more to my pile until I've read five books I already own.

23.Buffy the Vampire slayer is my favorite show of all time.My whole entire family used to watch this show including my grandmother and great aunt.Watching this show with my sister and mother was some of my favorite memories of living with them.I still miss the show to this day.

24.I used to like to go for walks in the middle of the night.

25.I have a huge weakness for sweets especially cake and cookies.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 1, 2007)

1. I'm the youngest of 4 children.
2. I was raised mostly by my grandmother, since my mother was a single parent and worked a lot.
3. My ethnic background is: German, Native American, and Irish. Most people mistake me for being Greek.
4. I have 6 nieces and 3 nephews...all terribly spoiled by me.
5. I did not know my father until I was 16 years old, and still don't know him that well to this day. 
6. My grandmother enrolled me in piano lessons at the age of 4. I stopped taking them at the age of 18.
7. I played tenor saxophone in my HS jazz ensemble, and continue to play.
8. Twelve years ago, I found out I have a half-sister living in Amsterdam (father's oldest child).
9. I'm a jazz fanatic.
10. I smoked for 6-7 years of my life, but stopped smoking last year.
11. I have a B.S. in Chemistry and a B.A. in English - Tech Writing.
12. I grew up in a town of 800 people...and yes, I think I know all of them.
13. I graduated top of my HS class...a class of 22 people...LMAO.
14. Just in the past two years, I've learned to love my size, and accept all of me.
15. I have a horrible temper.
16. Born and raised in Missouri all my life, until my recent move to North Carolina.
17. I'm addicted to peanut M&Ms.
18. I love shoes. I used to have around 150 pairs...until I moved 
19. I love getting cards in the mail from people. 
20. I've been engaged twice...and backed out each time...committment phobic?
21. My family nickname is Maggie...most friends call me Rachel...or Mags.
22. I'm addicted to mini eclairs.
23. I'm known as the "chatroom streaker."
24. I start work on my master's degree in the Fall at UNC-Chapel Hill.
25. I love the Outer Banks and the Smokey Mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

1. I'm the only girl in my family
2. I'm frightfully responsible
3. I'm a workaholic
4. I LOVE to have fun
5. I LOVE to eat
6. I'm Italian (and Irish)
7. I absolutely ADORE men :wubu: 
8. I can never get enough attention from men :batting: 
9. I love sex  
10. I a fantastic friend
11. I remember birthdays and anniversaries faithfully, for everyone
12. I love my nephew more than anything
13. I love to cook
14. I'm a horrible housekeeper
15. I love shopping
16. I LOVE having my picture taken
17. I am very good at my job/career... the best, in fact.
18. I love watching TV and movies
19. My TiVO is my new best friend
20. I LOVE mob movies... love 'em
21. I have great taste in clothes
22. I am very crafty, I make a lot of things in my house
23. I'm a nice person
24. I have great friends and co-workers
25. I LOVE my job and where I work


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 1, 2007)

IC that this is probably my all time favorite #1 thread ever on this board.

Small group of you will understand this, but in a small way its existence lead to an experience in my life that was just completely great. Not always perfect but great.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think I can do 25 but I'll do some

1) I was fat since day one

2) I was teased beyond belief in grade school and high school to the point where I wanted to end my life.

3) My father was ashamed of my weight and tried everything he could to get me to lose weight.

4) I went to Catholic School for 9 years

5) My real grandmother died within 4 days of my mother's birth and her whole family never forgave her so I don't know any of my mother's real family but luckily my step-grandmother was like a real grandma to me

5) Our house burnt down when I was 13, it was devastating to lose everything

6) My mother divorced my physically abusive drunken father when I was 6. 

7) When I was born, my father was in prison

8) I was very promiscuous most of my life believing that it was the only way I'd get a man to pay attention to me, I have done so many dangerous things involving men, I can't believe I'm still alive to talk about it. 

9) I've only been truly happy in my life the last 6 years since I met my husband

10) I regret every day not having children(giving birth)

11) We're contemplating adoption....

12) My close friend who has breast cancer has given me a new way to look at life and I thank her for it(and for my godchild Regine)

13) I'm afraid to die yet I picture my own funeral and who will be there and the music that will be played, sick I know...lol. 

14) I committed a crime when I was in my 20's to which I am truly sorry but never got caught, I'm definitely going to hell....


----------



## jamie (Jun 1, 2007)

jamie said:


> 7. I have no family to speak of...and I have a little brother who is missing to me (we have no idea how to find one another).
> 
> 13. I am the pickiest eater I know. Seems ironic, but I just like a handful of things. On the list that always surprises people  apples, melons, beans, chocolate by itself, and most potatoes



I am happy to confess that number 7 is not that true anymore. On Easter, we were driving around looking at flowers and I got a phone call from a deep voiced stranger. Amazingly to me, it was my brother. He caught me up on everything that has been going on in his life. Was a whirlwind recount where the phrase "and I fell in with some Amish.." was included. He is doing so well (although no longer with the Amish) and has grown up so much. I am incredibly proud of him and what a man he has become. We are writing and keeping in touch now, and sometime this summer, I am going down for a visit. 

(and a note about #13, I meant to put those foods on the list of things that I hated, not liked... yyyuuuckk. :doh: )


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2007)

wow, this is a really cool thread. I have no idea if i'll be able to list a whole 25 items so here goes...

1. I am a Midwestern girl at heart. I was born in Michigan and moved around a lot and settled in Northern California. (mostly German descent and some Irish and French thrown in there)
2. I get the itch to move every 2-3 years because until i was 23 i never lived in one place more than 4 years.
3. I am the youngest of 3. My two older brothers are 5 and 6 years older than me.
4. I was raised a lacto vegetarian. I have never had meat. I am so vegetarian to the point that i have nightmares about being force fed chicken (it's always chicken, i have no idea why)
5. I met my husband (11 years older than me) online when i was 17. He was my first everything. Our 9th anniversary is on Wednesday and i love him more today than ever.
6. I have tested several times at a genius level IQ and I'm probably the dumbest person in my family. That's a lot to live up to.
7. I am not part of a major religion but am very spiritual. I meditate and believe in karma and practice non-violence on all levels (thought, word and deed).
8. I desperately want a second child. I have lost 120+ lbs in hopes of having another one. At the same time I'm scared to death that the next kid will be born with the same problems my son was born with. He has had such a struggle in his short life.
9. I don't have any girlfriends. No friends other than my husband really. It makes life really lonely. (that's why I'm online a lot)
10. In my heart of hearts, i want to be a writer. I have a VERY active imagination and lots of story lines but I'm afraid to submit my manuscripts.
11. I have over 300 college credits to my name and no degree (just a few shy of a marketing degree but got preggers and dropped out).
12. I have a long history of depression. 2006 was a year filled with depression and angst. I have had periods of cutting during high stress. I still have the urge but never do it anymore.
13. I would die for my family. I put my whole self into taking care of them, sometimes at the expense of my happiness or comfort.
14. I HATE going to the doctor. I was cool with doctors until i had a horrid very fat-unfriendly doctor while i was pregnant. I get anxiety attacks when i have to go to the doctor now.
15. I fart and burp and think its funny. My husband says that I'm like a kid when there's fart or burp humor in a movie.
16. I like to design and make my own clothes but am too lazy to make too many pieces lol (i have a HUGE stash of fabric though!)
17. I can needlepoint and quilt. 
18. I'm a sucker for a good mystery novel. 
19. i am a movie fiend. We own over 300 movies. (not counting seasons of tv shows)
20. I have never been high or drunk. Control over my faculties is very important to me.
21. I love to cook and experiment. Especially trying to figure out ways to sneak in my 2lbs of greens a day! (part of my vegan diet/lifestyle)
22. Wow this is getting hard! I'm never satisfied with anything i do. It's never good enough.
23. I used to hit myself and pull my hair out when i was mad at people as a kid. As if it was wrong for me to be mad. (i still have tendencies toward the hitting part of this behavior)
24. I'm curious about what it would be like to be with another person since i have only been with my husband. Girl or Boy. I have permission from my husband but i haven't ever even come close to trying some one else.
25. I don't know how to french kiss. I had my first kiss at nearly 18 and although we kiss passionately, tongues are rarely in the equation. 

phew! It was hard coming up with that much!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> We touch people's lives everyday, either in our anger or by our kindness. A simple act of kindness to one person may not seem like much, but it can make a world of difference.




Excellent, Fuzzy 

Definitely a Truth of Life


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think I ever saw this post before, or I would have done it, I love stuff like this.

1. I am French, German, and Italian.
2. I have a half brother, and 2 step brothers.
3. I got pregnant when I was 17. It was the hardest thing to go through, and really made me grown up before I should have had to. I had a healthy baby girl a month after I turned 18.
4. Everyone told me if I had the baby I would not graduate high school. This really motivated me to work hard and I did graduate. It was hard, but I did it.
5. I am a VERY emotional person. I get my feeling hurt very easily, and I cry often.
6. I have made some really bad/poor decisions in my life. I regret so many of them, but also know, they make me who I am.
7. I LOVE kraft macaroni and cheese. And will turn my nose up at almost every other brand.
8. Im fat, I wasn't always fat. I weighed 145 pounds until I got pregnant. Then I gained 102 with my pregnancy, then I lost a bunch, then I gained a bunch. Its been a long, up and down roller coaster with my weight. LOL Its been an up hill ride for the last 3 years tehe.
9. I enjoy excersising. I enjoy walking, riding a bike, swimming, playing tennis.
10. I have no connection with my family, and it makes me cry all the time. My dad was my best friend growing up, and now we do not speak. My mom did something that hurt me very bad 6 years ago, and I have just never been able to forgive her. Sometimes I want to put myself up for adoption, I know its silly, but I long for someone to care about me in a parental way. Someone to love me, and truly care how I am doing. I miss having a mom and dad.
11. My daughter has a name that begins with an A because we were too lazy to go through all 26 letters in the alphabet.
12. I love to cook, but not just for myself. I only enjoy cooking if I know someone will appreciate it.
13. I am sort of a neat/clean freak. I love my house to be clean.
14. I probably have one of the most vocal cats on the planet. I love him to pieces, but after hearing 2 babies cry for 12 hours, sometimes to come home to him, is too much lol.
15. I bite my finger nails to no end, and they look terrible, but i have to have a pedicure to keep my toe nails nice. 
16. I love to gamble!! (but rarely do it, because, I hate to lose my money)
17. I am a person who like to take care of people. Sometimes, I wish someone would want to take care of me they way I do them.
18. Im a scaredy cat. i cant watch horror movies alone, and I hate thunder. 
19. I have only lived alone for 1 year in my life. I hate being alone, I am such a people person. But I am glad I can say I have done it, just so that I know that I can.
20. I was sexually abused by a family member from the age of 6, until 13. It had ruined who I am. and no matter how much time passes, I still think about it.
21. I am 27 years old, and I sleep with woobie shorts. They are these nylonish shorts, blue in color, and I sleep with them everynight. I take them with me if I go away. They make me feel safe, and ok. I rub a piece of them between my fingers. Sometimes if I have had a really bad day, ill go up to bed, just so I can have them. They give me security. At the same time, I am very embarassed that I need them. Sometimes I try and get the courage to just throw them out, but it never comes.
22. I hate to be hot, or cold. why cant it stay an even temperature all year round?
23. I enjoy sex. Alot. maybe more than I should.
24.I love pajamas. With all my heart.
25. I want to be married to my great BF. and working hard to make it happen!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 1, 2007)

1) I where glasses, and only recently got contact lenses
2) I have been single for two years now
3) I've gotten a girl pregnant before, she miscarried...its a long story...and I'm still not sure what to think about it
4)I am a hopeless romantic
5) I've been told I look like Toby Mcguire or Topher Grace
6) I have hobbit feet.
7) I write down all my dreams and nightmares
8) I've been known to sleepwalk on occasion
9) I like hard liquor, but rarely drink it
10) I took martial arts for four years, stopped, then took two more years in college.
11) I've been told by everyone girl I've ever kissed I'm a good kisser except one...who told me I kiss like a goldfish. It still bugs me.
12) I am an avid Batman fan.
13) I'm extremely picky in my choice of women, but wasn't always so.
14) I want to live on the west coast one day.
15) I'm the hairiest male in my whole extended family
16) My first career ambition was to be an aerospace engineer.
17) I am infatuated with tall fair haired women.
18) I'm quite different online than offline
19) I am obsessed with anatomy
20) I don't hold onto any illusions that women are perfect and clandestine. I know women fart, burp, poop, pee and perform other bodily functions natural to humans. But I don't need to know when you're bleeding out the crotch unless it means no sex, in which case just tell me its that time of month...I'll get the picture.
21) I love working with my hands
22) I've never had an orgasm during sex
23) I want to have a family and children one day
24) I'll never betray those I truly love, ever.
25) I love to climb trees


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2007)

Some 'facts' about me.

1. I'm Black/Cuban/American Indian - still in the process of doing Genealogical research- so who knows what other things I will come up with. I was happy to obtain a copy of my Paternal Great Grandparents Marriage certificate from 1870s. 

2. I'm the youngest of 2 (Older Brother). Have lived in NYC most of my life. 

3. *Ex-Catholic*. I attended religious schools most of my years 'except for' Graduate School. I attended Catholic School till 6 grade - Episcopalian Junior/Sr. High School - Jesuit College. My experience with the Catholic church was not filled with 'fond' or 'happy' memories. When I attended school, corporal punishment was the rule. As soon as I reached the age of 12- just stopped going to Mass and wanted nothing to do with the Catholic Church. Since the late 90's, I attend an Episcopalian Church. 

4. I learned about 'strength' and 'determination' in life from my mom. Our dad passed away when I was 9 and my mom was determined to make sure that my brother and I received the best education possible. The lessons from my mom in strength and determination continue to this day. During the course of 9 years she's had to deal with numerous potentially life threatening surgeries. God certainly was looking out for her to survive all these procedures and allow her to live each day with spunk and determination. My brother and I are blessed that we can look out for her. 

5. I've been divorced since 1997. Father of 4 kids - they range in age from (18) twins 'son' 'daughter' / (21) daughter / (23) son. I'm also a grandparent. Divorce and distance has not made things easier as far as my relationship with my kids. As kids get older - the dynamics of the relationship change; but,the love is still there. Just learning to take each day one step at a time. 

5. Politically I'm a Moderate. I have been actively involved with both parties at different times. Started off as a Democrat - have been a Registered Republican since the early 1980's. I tend vote for the person seeking office and see where they stand on the issues as oppossed to 'Party Line'.

6. I love the comfort that Money can bring; it's hard not to think about this living in an Urban area or for that matter most of the US where everything is becoming so expensive. 

7. I had an average build as a kid- got interested in sports and lifting weights in high school. Having good health is important to me and working has become an important part of my life. *I am a firm believer that folks can be Big and Healthy. *

8. I have an even temper and a pleasant. I learned a good deal about being calm in the craziest of situations 'wisdom' from friends that were deep into Martial Arts. I'm learning to become more observant of others and my surroundings. 

9. My looks have not changed much since High School so I have one of "those" recognizable faces. Some folks say that I look younger than I am or are surprised that I have 4 kids. My voice also throws people off as it's soft sounding - not high pitched in a Mike Tyson type of way. Sometimes I wish for that deep - Barry White or Isaac Hayes type of voice.  

10. I have mixed feelings about the holidays. I think about the special people in my life that are no longer here; for example, My Dad- Deborah. It's taught me to appreciate those around me now as you never know what can happen the next day... 

11. My current girlfriend is named Debra and we also met in the same month 'August'. Very Weird coincidence. 

12. I hate hot weather - I cannot wait for FALL and WINTER to come.  

13. I'm fortunate to have very few close friends and many acquaintances. 

14. I'm a lousy dancer ; but, enjoy music.

15. I enjoy learning - it never stops and I always feel that I can learn something from anyone. I am looking forward to going back to school maybe in Math or Finance.

16. Nostalgia Buff - classic cartoons - movies (film noirs) - gangster movies - action movies.

17. I enjoy most sports [met Olympic Great -Jesse Owens when I was a kid] - avid Wrestling fan given my habit of posting "Pro Wrasslin" threads on the Boards. I'll have to see what new tidbits I can come up with.

18. I enjoy sarcasm - humor.

19. I believe in taking chances and defying the odds. Left one job [without another waiting] to follow my dreams in what I wanted to do. I was lucky and able to secure a job in the Financial sector despite only having a graduate degree in the Social Sciences. I admire people who defy the odds to reach their goals. So many to name - but two that come to mind . Chris Gardner whose life was illustrated in the Will Smith Movie 'The Pursuit of Happiness" and Dr. Alfred Jones (Phd. Sociology- Columbia University 1930's) considered the father of the modern day Hedge Fund. 

20. I love animals even though I don't have any pets. 

21. I love BBWs and SSBBWs - never had an intimate relationship with a thin woman. 

22. Cannot stand rude,arrogant and intolerant people.

23. I love spicy foods- though I'll be the first to reach for TUMS or Papaya Tablets at the end of the night.

24. I hate lima beans - use to love Lobster can no longer eat it since I got sick once. Maybe my avoidance of Lobster is a mental thing. 

25. I don't like sleeping in total darkness and silence. So, I sleep with the radio on and have night light turned on. 

========================================================


----------



## lemmink (Jun 1, 2007)

*1.* I grew up in England, the child of Irish and Mauritian parents. I identify as black and Irish.
*2.* I moved to Australia at age 8. There are no words in me to describe how much I despise this country and its racism. I got out when I could, and moved back only because my boyfriend is studying here--when he finishes, we're leaving. I hate every moment I spend here.
*3.* I'm tone deaf. Thanks to classes I went to since I was 4, I can now play many instruments and even sing (badly) now and again. Being able to do this is my greatest achievement. 
*4.* I went vegetarian at twelve because I didn't want to eat crap food at school camp. My mother, unaware of my reasons, thought this was wonderful and turned the whole family vegetarian. I went vegan at the start of 2003 and discovered afterwards that it was the best thing for me--I'd had a dairy and egg allergy all these years. 
*5.* My family on my father's side all speak French. I have tried to learn the language for most of my life, and still can't get far beyond _Salut!_
*6.* I write for a living. I hate it, but I have no other marketable skills. 
*7.* Aside from my first two real jobs--which didn't last longer together than six months--I have always worked for charitable or government organisations, because I like the idea that I'm helping people.
*8.* I'm a Satanist. This does not mean I worship Satan.
*9.* I'm extremely proud that none of my ancestors have ever fought in a war.
*10.* I'm so left-wing I'm probably going to fall off. 
*11.* Looking back, I think I probably had an eating disorder since about 8 or so, likely a result of my experiences in Australia. 
*12.* I can't drive.
*13.* I'm a hypochondriac.
*14.* I'm an FFA.
*15.* Since I was old enough to remember, I've been aware that I was meant to be born a boy. I lived a man for a year when I finished school. 
*16.* I got married at 20 to an American soldier I met on the internet. I haven't seen him since three weeks after the wedding, and I stopped talking to him about two weeks after it. 
*17.* I've had an abortion, and I didn't have any moral or ethical qualms about doing it. I still don't.
*18.* I want to have five kids, but my fiance is only willing to accept 3, tops. 
*19.* I'm attractive. I'm thankful for that, but as a result I don't really trust people who appear to be into me for the way I look.
*20.* I am pathologically untidy.
*21.* I dislike watching television and movies.
*22.* I collect books (I own thousands) but never read them all the way through. The first time in my life I bought clothes for myself was two years ago, and I only bought some again yesterday because friends were laughing at me for the fact I don't buy clothes and I dress like a bum.
*23.* I've lived in squats and eaten out of bins. I've also lived in millionaire's penthouses and centre-city apartments. 
*24.* I need very little to be very happy. Love and an internet connection usually does me fine. 
*25.* I love my family and my partner and my closest friends with all my heart and would do anything for them.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2007)

1. I've been overweight since the age of 6. I was railroaded into diet after diet as a child, going on such fad weight loss programs like Herbalife around 12 years old. Obesity ran rampant in my family and my folks didn't want me to turn out that way. Their philosophy was that I would never be happy in life or love if I was fat. My sister is currently a personal trailer and built like Donna Edmondson (Playmate of the Year 1987). After years of research the conclusion is evident: She is a space alien.

2. I was raised Catholic by a semi-strict Catholic father and a mother who converted from a Southern Baptist upbringing. My parents were both undercover Jews, dad could barter a _Hasidim_ out of a bag of diamonds and my mom was a yenta from day one; guilt is a fine instrument of pain she weaves with the skill of de Sade. 

3. Although my parents cursed like sailors all through my years of childhood, I refused to use profanity in any fashion until my late 20s, as I thought it boorish and indicative of immaturity. Now I curse like a longshoreman, and realize it is both language and art. it takes true talent to verbally destroy someone and then make them laugh about the fact that you fucked their mom.

4. I was an altar boy from 5th grade through freshman year of high school. I served at the funeral masses of three relatives and the wedding of one cousin. Apparently my local clergy didn't like fatties, because none of the priests touched me in any way. Three of the most interesting priests I knew or served with in Mass were eventually defrocked for pederasty.

5. I felt a vocation to the priesthood in 6th grade and worked steadily to enter seminary until high school. I had a change of heart (part puberty and part Deep Thought) and by college I was quite the little atheist. Reading philosophy, books on biblical/Catholic history, studying science--as well as realizing what celibacy meant to my future--changed my outlook considerably.

6. My father worked two jobs when my sister was born, and due to my weight and my scholastic focus, he and I never really developed a personal relationship. To paraphrase the Bridges of Madison County, I was their son, but by age 8 I wasn't really theirs anymore.

7. I was the lit teacher's pet in high school; I pursued many forms of literary study from Poe to Steinbeck and Hawthorne independent of my regular curriculum. I love to write but have difficulty really working through and finishing a complex story. I am told I write excellent erotica but have only written stories on request. 

8. I was teased mercilessly in school due to my weight. Compounded with my parental attitudes (see #1), I didn't relate well to my peers or women for that matter for many years. I was always the safe male friend to all the girls. It gave me a unique perspective on women (see Ladder Theory's 'Intellectual Whore' archetype) but was frustrating from a sexual standpoint.

9. I was always driven scholastically in school to succeed. An IQ test in 4th grade put me into a gifted program and the rest is history. My sister was the airhead socialite so I like to call my upbringing the Great Gender Biasing Experiment. I am both amused and disgusted by this as I saw my sister having wasted her learning potential to choose figure and status over intellectual pursuits.

10. Despite various 'playing doctor' episodes of my youth, I never REALLY kissed a girl until my freshman year of college. I never dated until my early 20s and didn't lose my virginity until my mid-20s. It was a disaster all around, but gave my Psycho Hose Beast Radar almost unerring accuracy.

11. I am very much a misanthrope despite the fact I get along very well with people. It's not an elitism thing but I detest stupidity, ignorance, braun-nosing, closed-mindedness and all aspects of life that make these behaviors something to aspire to, and it damn near seems a prerequisite for living these days. I see it the most in radical religious/neo-conservatives, high-level management and the trailer trash set, which makes for a hell of an interesting Venn Diagram of cultural types. I apply Sturgeon's Law to people more than anything else in life, and it has rarely failed me.

12. I hated kids since I was a teen, but always somehow got along with them. I had a bizarre way with babies for some reason. My refusal to want children broke up my engagement, but eventually I changed my mind and now consider fatherhood my first, best destiny. My boys are the only things in my life that give me any hope for the future.

13. I have few close friends and prefer it that way. I've learned in many ways throughout the years that most often the only person you can really depend on is yourself. 

14. It's almost impossible for me to say no to anyone, which when combined with my misanthropy makes me sound hypocritical. Call it having a nice disposition, but I hate disappointing people who are asking for my help, which has caused me a lot of pain in terms of relationships and work productivity. I am much more of a giver than a receiver in all aspects of life with the people I care about.

15. I love to cook Indian cuisine. Unfortunately, every member of my friend/family circle is repulsed by the odor and taste, so it's something I do during my yearly Bachelor Weekends(tm). I tend to cook steaks well, and love a good dinner out at a fine restaurant. Prime rib is my cocaine.

16. I am a voracious reader and absorber of information. I was the antithesis of Pinocchio at one point, because I wanted to be Commander Data from Star Trek instead of a real, live boy. I always thought that the easiest way to drive me insane would be to put me into a completely white room with nothing to read or watch (think "The Jaunt" by Stephen King).

17. I flirt easily, but I never considered it a lead-in to romance because I never thought I was good enough to date the flirtee. I am sure my lack of self-confidence has cost me many good times, but it also enables me to see the ladies smile more and let the intimacy take a back burner, which is sometimes a Good Thing.

18. I cannot read human body language. I am often totally blind when it comes to detecting subtle hints of attraction. Even after being in a marriage for 6 years, I still have to be reminded by the wife that some lady I chatted with was totally hitting on me or that I am being undressed by other eyes. I guess I just don't see it (see item # 1).

19. I am the quintessential nerdboy. I love sci-fi/fantasy, role playing games, geeky movies, movie quotes and dark, subjective humor. Most often I chuckle at my own internal film loop of Monty Python skits or some analysis of an esoteric joke I tucked away as a subprocess. It makes me look schizophrenic, but I'm not (yes you are). 

20. I dislike my belly and upper chest to a great degree. I like my arms, soft hands and legs. I did a fair amount of weightlifting in graduate school but it went away for the most part after I went into the workforce, i still kept the back and upper/lower arms, so I don't feel it was a total waste. I am told my eyes are "overly intense and penetrating," but it's probably my Neanderthal-like brow ridge they're detecting. 

21. I did animal research in one way, shape or form for 7 years. I always said if God is a rodent I am well and truly fucked in the afterlife. Then again, if I'm ever in an action film and a bomb is wired to go off unless I can completely eviscerate a lab rat in less than 6 minutes, we'll be JUST FINE.

22. I am a teetotaler, mostly due to an allergy to alcohol that leaves me ill. It's not a metabolic disease like ADH deficiency, but I get flushed, sweaty and short of breath after a small amount of it (such as a 1/3 glass of wine, even a large shot of NyQuil). I've always been the DD at parties, and having seen the drinking phenomenon as an objective observer, in part this has made me extremely disgusted by our drinking culture. I think DUIs should be punished to the fullest extent of the law, and that drunk drivers who kill innocents in accidents should be forced either into permanent servitude to the families who lost loved ones or publicly executed. 

23. I have a very high sex drive, but then most men do, I suppose. I love kissing, cuddling, foreplay. I think sex without it is bland and uninteresting for the most part, although I do appreciate the fun of a quickie. I always joked that I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body. I consider the worship of a woman's body one of the most enjoyable activities of life.

24. I am a clean freak, almost to the point of germphobia. Having children and dealing with every conceivable form of body excretion has helped to some degree, but as the song says, I'm glad I can't see bacteria. If I don't shower every day I feel positively gross, twice a day during the long, humid summers of the Midwest. 

25. I tend to be wordy when I write. It isn't always blatantly apparent.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 3, 2007)

I was not going to do this because I did not want to bore anyone but thought it was unfair to read others and not post my own so here goes.
1.I am a mutt as my Mom is African American and my dad was half White and half Native American.
2.My 6 kids are the only reason I am alive as I have thought about suicide a few times before.
3. My oldest son almost died from hanging himself over his girlfriend.
4.My mom blames me because my father was her best friends husband therefore we have not ever had a relationship.
5.I was molested by my brother and sisters father from the age of 9 until I was 14.( my mom blames and used to punish me for that as well),
6. Apart from my children I only have 7 living family members( but only one ever contacts me)
7. I stop making real life friends after several stabbed me in the back.(One even got pregnant with my then husbands child).
8. I used cocaine in the past to escape from abuse( I have been clean scince 1990)
9.I suffer from bad migraines.
10.I dont speak up for fear people will laugh at what I have to say.
11.I hate my size now I wish I was back to 350 or so.
12. I married a man I only knew face to face for 3 days(we had talked online for 2 years)
13.I am usally a happy go lucky person and try to make others happy.
14.When I was 350 I was so ashamed of being fat I only had sex in the dark.(odd now when I look at pics of myself then I think I was a diva)
15.I am a VERY picky eater
16.I love to travel.
17.I was into BDSM but now I am Vanilla
18.I take Xanax whenever I have to be around alot of people.
19.I am scared I will die before I am truly happy with myself inside and out.
20.I did not know I was rasied up in a poor family because we never went without but now I wonder how my grandmom and uncles did it(I wish they was alive so i could thank them for it).
21 I have only been in love once in my life where no other man mattered.
22.I move alot because I am looking for my space on this earth that I know was created for me.
23.9 times out of 10 when I look at myself I dont see sexy or pretty.
24.My life changed so much when I found the bbw/fa world and Dimensions.
25.Whew I know I have bored most of you by now but if your still reading...I was bi sexual but have only been with men for the past 20 years.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

I am not to good and me, myself and I, but here goes, I will give it a shot.

1. I am German, Czhecloslvakian and Scottish by Heritage..
2. I have learned good lessons through the years and grown with them.
3. I am kind hearted and caring.
4. I am honest.
5. I am dependable.
6. I am a good person.
7. I am a BBW.
8. I am Independant.
9. I am Divorced and Single.
10. I am Artistic.
11. I am self-sufficient.
12. I like to enjoy life in general.
13. When I am in as room of many people, I enjoy watching interactions and reactions of other's.
14. I am learning to like myself, just the way that I am.
15. I have learned to accept other's as I wish to be Accepted.
16. I try not to judge people as I have done in the past.
17. I am no a socialite, instead pretty much keep to myself and am pretty lonely at times.
18. I sometimes say or do the wrong things and have to back peddle to correct them before hurting another.
19. I would love to have a man in my life that would love me for who I am and I him.
20. I am oldfashioned.
21. I have not dated anyone since 1990.
22. I have been Divorced now since 1986.
23. I am a Loner, that is probably why I continue being so.
24. I love to be Admired.
25. I try and give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2007)

Who I am? It's all about the numbers:

8 digits in the date of birth
9 digits in the Social Security number
8 digits in the drivers license number
---
25


----------



## Donna (Jun 3, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> 25. I try and give credit where credit is due.



You do know that means when you quote something from another website, you generally should site the source, yes?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> You do know that means when you quote something from another website, you generally should site the source, yes?



THAT was _soooo _good, I almost felt like smoking a cigarette afterwards.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't think of 25. But here is a little about me.

1. Heinz 57. Black,Cherokee, French, Irish and German.
2.Former stripper
3.former strip club dj.
4.Had three kids at 19, from three different mamas.
5.I lived on the street for 2 yrs.
6.Used to be a drug dealer.
7.moved out of my mothers house at 14.
8.I shot my best friend. (he lived)
9.Shot by my best friend.
10.Ex-Con
11.Former prostitute.
12.Molested by a family friend.
13.I was a gang member. 
14.I grew up poor! I mean eating every other day poor.
15.Taught to hustle by my mother.
16.My second youngest brought me to God. By being born.
17.Never had a relationship that I thought was right.

More than I thought. But, that is Paw Paw.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jun 3, 2007)

1.	I was born in Oklahoma City: my claim to sanity, But, have lived in Louisiana my entire life, except 3 years as a baby.
2.	English/American Indian/German/ Irish/French ( This happens when north meets south)
3.	I am bipolar
4.	I love kids almost as much as I do animals (are thats the other way around).
5.	I am brutally honest. Except when it comes to my mother.
6.	I am Nazarene (born and raised) yet I have not been to church in more that 8 years. 
7.	I dont think I am very smart and get shocked each time I prove my self wrong. 
8.	I hate being Dirty; if I cant shower I go insane. 
9.	I hate clutter and when the house is messy I get in the crankiest mood.
10.	I can do things with my toes. Pinch, pick things up, its weird and cool.
11.	Everyone that has truly given me love has passed away or is almost there. 
12.	I love the summer but hate being hot. I just want to swim!!!!!!!!!
13.	I have a way of convincing every one that I am ok, that I have this huge self esteem, that my pooh does not stink, while truth is, sometimes it hurts to even breath just knowing I am me and in fact I feel none of these things at all but have to survive somehow. 
14.	I have very few gal pals. I have always had more male friends. 
15.	I have had a girlfriend for 10 years yet I do not ever think of my self is bisexual. Mutual hate evolves when it isnt a mutual heart felt relationship.
16.	I was a virgin (guy/girl) till I was 26. I loved him, he loves (fat women)
17.	I dream big.
18.	I am scared of dying, being alone, hated, never having a child, never accomplishing my goals, never being able to forgive myself. 
19.	I am in love with a man that has the potential to full fill ever dream plus some of mine. 
20.	I love chocolate, to the point of Orgasmic nature. 
21.	I spend end- less hours comparing my body to other womens, other fat womens I have long stopped looking at thin women to admire.
22.	Painting truly makes me happy, yet I never get to do it.
23.	I have no friends that live close enough to have lunch, have over for movies, or go shopping with. 
24.	I registered as republican long time ago; I did not know any better. I am defiantly a Democrat. 
25.	I love traveling, I love ridding for long periods, taking pictures, seeing new things, I love the packing, and unpacking. I love the organization. The process of traveling, I love traveling.​


----------



## Red (Jun 3, 2007)

1) I am the youngest daughter of parents from England and Northern Ireland.
2) I have one other sibling, an older sister. I am an Auntie.
3) My father is a quadriplegic.
4) My mother is a lesbian. 
5) When I first met my mothers girlfriend I was determined not to like her, I grew to like her.
6) I weigh 268lb. I would like to weigh around 224lb for health reasons. I am a natural fat girl but I have a fear of poor health issues creeping up on me and biting me in the arse later on in life.
7) I am learning to listen to my body and to use this as a way of keeping healthy and most importantly, happy. I am both scared and intrieged by death and mortality, (this has a huge influence on my sleeping dreams).
8) I have just registered to swim the distance of the English Channel for a Spinal Injuries charity, this challenge must be completed and witnessed over a period of 12 weeks. (If you fancy sponsoring me, send a PM my way)
9) I have not yet begun the necessary training program, but I wholeheartedly intend to start within the next week. (honest!)
10) I have red hair and green eyes, I am around 5'7 and I am noticable pear.
11) I love to drink gin and tonic with a slice of lime.
12) I could be seduced by food, pretty much anything. Sushi, Tapas, Lebanese food, cheese, you name it, I will find something in it to be passionate about. I love, love love to cook.
13) I am still slightly bitter that my sister got the opportunity to go to a very 'well to do' private boarding school and I did not. I have yet to confront my parents on this one.
14) I am very rarely scared of people. Except my father.
15) I am a Taurean, and very typically so. I like to keep tidy and clean. I am a ridiculous fan of that 'just washed' scent.
16) I met someone who I love very dearly right here on these very boards. 
17) I would love to be able to give up being a car owner, although I love to drive and I am fascinated by cars.
18) Some days I wish I had bigger boobs, some days I wish I had a smaller arse, some days I really just don't care.
19) I would love to live on a boat, own a boat and learn properly how to handle a boat.
20) I will beat you hard if you touched either of my wrists.
21) Everytime I look at Stonehenge I think of my grandfather and the time we spent there.
22) I feel guilty daily that I have had minimal contact with my close family over the last few years. I wish to change this although I am still working out how.
23) I have an angry bunny stored up inside me, trick is to let it out now and again to roam and spring about freely. Keeping said angry bunny locked up makes me hurt.
24) I am not too sure what I believe in when it comes to religion and God. This is something I wish to explore much further so to understand more. I love to listen to others when discussing this subject.
25) I have giant feet with finger like toes (great for randomly picking things up from the floor)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

I have no idea why I'm doing this because sharing this much about myself in this way runs somewhat counter to everything I think I believe in. That said......

<cannonball into deep end of pool>

1. I'm not sure that my genetic heritage matters all that much, but I'm Irish/Scots/Welsh/French/Cherokee to various degrees.

2. I've been involuntarily committed twice in my life -- once for a week, once for more than two weeks. Only four people knew about the former until the latter, and none of them were direct blood relatives. That caused some issues with some family members.

3. My first cousin once removed is the nicest person I know. She'd go to the wall for me and do anything she could to help me. And I'd do the same for her. She pushes me, but gently. I'm not sure what I do for her, but she keeps me around anyway.

4. I've suffered from depression probably since I was in middle school. From about the seventh grade on, I was sent to a series of therapists to get "fixed" so that my family could get back to "normal," aka Norman Rockwell/Saturday Evening Post/Leave it to Beaver.

5. I have a high tolerance for involuntary pain or pain that I have not directly inflicted upon myself, but can't cut myself worth a damn, which is probably the only reason I'm still around.

6. I was diagnosed with ADHD, hypothyroidism and type II diabetes all in the same fun involuntary mental hospital stay. 

7. I was always tall but never anything but skinny until 4th or 5th grade. After that, I just got fatter and fatter over the years until at one point I was probably 400 lbs. Now, I'm 310-320 and shooting for 215, but not sure that I'm ever going to see that.

8. I don't believe that I am a success.

9. I feel like a failure if I have to ask for help or cannot do things on my own.

10. I'm terrible at managing money. Really, really bad.

11. I'm usually nice to a fault.

12. I'm intensely loyal, even to those who behave in ways that should not be rewarded with loyalty.

13. I can't hold a decent grudge. I try to stay mad at people but find myself unable to do so.

14. I procrastinate, distract somewhat easily, and will drop what I am doing to help others, much to my detriment.

15. I'm a good listener.

16. Even as a small child, I loved to read. My parents had to make me go outside and play with the other children. I would stay up late at night reading and my parents would catch me. I wasn't allowed to have candles, flashlights, glowsticks, or any other forms of illumination so that I'd have to go to sleep.

17. I never lived up to what I think my father wanted from his son. But I never knew what he wanted. Still, I blame myself to a greater or lesser extent.

18. I was always socially awkward and have difficulty behaving in a serious manner. I have to make jokes, even when inappropriate, to break tension and keep myself from going crazy or losing control.

19 I lost the ability to cry. Now, it just "gets dusty" and my eyes water a bit.

20. I am a chronic yawner, expecially when I am nervous.

21. Old people and children like me.

22. I'm bad with names. Truly awful. But I remember the weirdest things and am a constant source of odd trivia.

23. I've always been told that I'm smart and should be able to do this or that. I've never believed it. I may be an underachiever, or I may not be as smart as everyone thinks I am.

24. I'm always tired.

25. I share the worst things about myself but keep the best things secret. I'm not sure if this is to try and keep my distance from people or shock them or what, but it's weird.

it was easier to come up with 25 things than I thought it would be, but I think that at least 10 of the things I listed are dumb and pointless and that I should replace them with something else.


----------



## Ash (Jun 3, 2007)

First of all, I love this thread! It's so humanizing. I think a lot of times we forget that we all have struggles and triumphs and that we're not alone in these. 

Here's mine. It's LONG.

25 things that make me who I am:

1. I am the oldest of four. Two of my three younger brothers are still living. I lost a baby brother, Aaron, to a crib death when I was in second grade. I still mourn his death.

2. My parents divorced when I was 3, but lived together for a couple additional years after that. My father was an abusive alcoholic and was rarely in my life throughout my childhood. Sometime when I was in high school, he became “born again” and decided he wanted us around. He still drinks. For that reason, I still don’t have a relationship with him. He calls me when he’s drunk and tells me what a horrible daughter and a disappointment I am. Mostly on my birthday and holidays. 

3. My mother fell apart when Aaron died. Understandably. So we lived with her parents for many years thereafter. I resented her for that for a long, long time. Just in the last five years have I grown up enough to see how much she suffered during that time. When we were living with her, she worked her ass off. Three jobs at a time, sometimes. I now realize how difficult it was for her and we have become very close, even though we live pretty far apart, geographically. 

4. My grandparents essentially raised us when my mom was struggling. My grandmother and I were incredibly close-- throughout my teen years, especially. She died a week after my 20th birthday of breast cancer that had spread to her lungs. The last time she spoke was on my birthday, and her last words were to me. She said “Happy Birthday, Sunshine. I love you.” I still miss her terribly.

5. I was raised Catholic and attended Catholic school for 5 years. I went in a more Protestant direction for a brief time in High School. I guess I was religious not because I believed any of the principles behind those religions, but because I thought it was expected of me. Now I would consider myself atheistic. Agnostic at most. In any case, whether or not there is a god or God or whatever doesn’t really concern me. I concentrate more on living life by my own moral guidelines. And I’m still a good person. 

6. I’m sensitive and needy. Especially in relationships. 

7. I feel very insecure around angry men. I tend to shut down completely. This can probably be attributed to #2. I’m working on it. 

8. When I graduated High School, I was pressured by my family into going to a private Catholic women’s college. I knew I would hate it and I did. I was there for a year and did very poorly, mostly because I just didn’t go to class. I still feel like a failure for it. And I have lots of student loan payments ahead of me to help me remember the whole thing. After that, I took a semester off and then enrolled at a university on my own terms. I paid for (and will continue to pay for many years) my education all on my own. I excelled at the new school and graduated with honors. But that first year still bothers me. 

9. I am now working in a field that I never thought I would—higher education. And I totally love it. 

10. I think I’ve always identified as fat-- even though, looking at pictures of my childhood, I definitely wasn’t. I dieted my way through junior high and high school. When I turned 18, I discovered Dimensions and I’ve never dieted again. In the last few years I’ve really come to love my body the way it is. There are still things about my body that I’m self-conscious about, but I find that “fake it &#8216;til you make it” is the best policy when it comes to confidence. 

11. I’m often paranoid that I’ll post something that will make me look dumb. Either that or I worry that nobody will care about what I have to say. I agonize over every post and, more often than not, I end up deleting comments before I hit the &#8216;submit’ button. I’m working on that, too. 

12. I’ve gone through some pretty rocky relationships, but I wouldn’t take a single one back. I think it’s important to realize after you’ve broken it off that there was once a lot of love and caring there. I try not to re-create the past or cheapen the feelings just because I’m angry or hurt by the way it ended. 

13. I value respect and consideration above anything else. 

14. I am very empathetic and will bend over backwards to help people. Even when it means screwing myself over in the process. 

15. I’m a daydreamer. I construct entire conversations in my head that I wish I could bring myself to have in real life. On the rare occasion that I do try to make said conversations happen, they never turn out like I envisioned. 

16. I live in great fear that I will always be mediocre at lots of things but never really incredible at anything. 

17. I love books and tend to bury myself in them. I also love to write. I love sentence fragments, too. As a stylistic tool, of course. 

18. I *hate* asking for things. Nobody ever knows what I want for my birthday. I can’t bring myself to vocalize these things. And it makes me very uncomfortable when someone tries to force me to do so.

19. I’m afraid of birds. It’s not crippling, though. I go outside and do things and can be around birds (at a safe distance ) without freaking out. But it’s just a general fear that one could peck me or flap me or something. I have no idea where it comes from, and I get embarrassed when someone makes a big deal out of it. 

20. I have an excellent memory and can hold an incredible grudge. It’s the Irish, I guess. 

21. I am constantly paranoid that people don’t like me. Whether that be here on Dimensions or at work or in relationships. 

22. I am a chronic worrier and I always think the worst. I’m always waiting for the other shoe to drop. 

23. I have very few friends. 

24. Even though my parents’ marriage was a disaster, I still very much believe in marriage and family. I want kids, but sometimes I fear that I won’t be able to have my own. I would love to adopt, though. 

25. I generally have a lot of trouble opening up to people. So much for that!


----------



## Fairia (Jun 3, 2007)

Let me see what I can do.

1. I am the youngest of 2 children.
2. I grew up mainly in a middle class family.
3. I grew with up alot of younger male relatives.
4. My brother, my one cousin and myself all share the same birth month. 
5. I am Italian, German, Irish, Polish and Lithuanian.
6. I rarely had friends growing up.
7. I love anime.
8. I love Japanese culture.
9. My favorite culture food is Chinese.
10. I prefer fruits, veggies and bread over meat 
11. I love all mice, hamsters, guinea pigs (all rodents)
12. I am a shameless bishie (bishonen) lover :blush: .
13. I love cats.
14. I am intelligent.
15. I have alot more strength that people see than I give myself credit for.
16. I have not suffered any major illnesses like some people.
17. I have an older boyfriend.
18. I sometimes talk to myself and act-out stories when no one is around.
19. I am very organized.
20. I play video games.
21. I still like to read/write.
22. I know more than I let others know.
23. I see the appreciation, worth and contribution of films.
24. I tend to try and be accepting more than hating.
25. I try to be open-minded.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 3, 2007)

1. I'm a brunette, with dark,dark brown eyes.
2. I'm an excellent cook AND an excellent baker.
3. I've known since I was very young that I did not want to have children. 
4. I consider nature and the natural world worthy of worship. Going to church means going outside, and being aware of all the interconnectedness.
5. I garden for pleasure, and sometimes I feel guilty that I'm not growing veggies and canning things all summer.
6. <edit>
7. I cry at the drop of a hat.
8. I read fanatically, I have 3 or 4 books going all the time. I read the entire World Book Encyclopedia the summer between 4th and 5th grade.
9. I haven't spoken to anyone in my family in over 20 years. Their loss.
10.I'm a Southerner without an accent. It sneaks out sometimes when I'm angry.
11. I've never been able to focus my creativity into one discipline. 
12. I love my hair. It's thick, grows like a weed, and is healthy with almost no care.
13. I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people. Email, phone, letters, I just suck at it.
14. I put my heart and soul into almost everything I do, I hate to do "just enough" to get by. If you're going to do something, do it right.
15. I'm extremely punctual. If you say 3:08pm, I'll be there, probably at 3:05.
16. I have a very hard time blowing my own horn. 
17. One thing that has shaped my netizenship - I have a terrible time posting sometimes. I'll wipe out and re-write things, and then not post at all. I feel like what I have to say has to be original and worth saying, or it's not worth posting.


hmmmmmm...I think I'm done.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 3, 2007)

1) I wish I could speak many languages.
2) I have a niece and nephew who are way too far from me.
3) I miss Sophie, everyday!
4) I have 3 sisters and 2 brothers.
5) Twizzlers are my favorite.
6) I am a great friend but only have 1.
7) I adore Elvis; I even went to Graceland once.
8) I once had a cat named "Quitchabithcin". I called her Quitchy.
9) If food had no calories I would still be fat; I was built for comfort.
10) I maternal grandmother was a wonderful influence in my life. 
11) My love the ocean.
12) I like to drive.
13) I am very clumsy.
14) I think Big Al Carson is the best singer on Bourbon Street. Plus he is a BHM!
15) I love going to NJ.
16) When I was a child I loved going to the drive-in, actually I still do but they are few and far between.
17) I am poor but very generous. (Does not much much sense huh
18) I love God but do not attend church.
19) I am grateful for stuff.
20) I can bring out the best in difficult children; I was one.
21) I hate __________.
22) I am Lithuanian and Irish.
23) My godson never thanks me for anything. I do not like that!
24) I like to travel but hate the process.
25)I love Ben even though he is boring.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 4, 2007)

Big ups to the inimitable Soup for bumping this thread! Here's what I have to say about what you all wrote, then I'll post my own.



Ella Bella said:


> 9. I have one of "those" faces. I'm always running into people that swear they know me from somewhere, or I look just like someone they know.



Eek, add me to that list ! I didn't say anything at the bash, but yeah, you have a very distinctive set of facial features. You look like you could be the sister of one of my best friends.



jamie said:


> 3. Besides my boyfriend, pretty much all of the males I am close to are gayI use too many ellipses when I write…I can’t help it…I really love them.



I have a horrible addiction to the semicolon and the em-dash.

I'll say it here, 'cause I didn't have room for it in my list: I'm what you could call the "straight gay friend" of a surprising number of skinny women. One of the fringe benefits of being an FA, I guess -- once they pick up on the fact that I'm not sexually interested in them, we can be emotionally intimate without any sexual/romantic tension.



wistful said:


> 3.As a kid/teenager I used to get crushes on fictional characters all the time.



Me too .



TCUBOB said:


> 16. Even as a small child, I loved to read. My parents had to make me go outside and play with the other children. I would stay up late at night reading and my parents would catch me. I wasn't allowed to have candles, flashlights, glowsticks, or any other forms of illumination so that I'd have to go to sleep.



Oh god, that's awful ! What a nasty thing to do to a kid. I was the same way, but the adults in my life were mostly tolerant of my reading habits.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

I am amazed at the quality of human beings we have here, as well as the whole range of histories, accomplishments, life lessons, pain and triumphs. We rock. :wubu: 

1. I am Italian, Danish, German and French. 
2. I am the eldest of 2 children, and prayed for a baby sister every night for what seemed like a long time before she arrived. We have had some good times and some bad times; times when we were close and not so close. We seem to have gotten closer in recent months, maybe partly because I'll be moving far away before long and it will be harder to see each other on a regular basis.
3. I was wild child in my youth -- experimenting with drugs and driving a race car like there was no tomorrow. Back then I guess in some ways I thought there wouldn't be for me.
4. I was born in NY and moved to CA when I was six, starting in the Valley and moving progressively more north. I'm now on the Central Coast.
5. I have always been fat, as long as I can remember, to one degree or another. 
6. For most of my life I hated my body and felt ugly. I decided to change that and for about the last 15 years I have seen myself much differently than I used to.
7. I tend to have trust issues, because of childhood crap, and give trust as it's earned. When it's been broken, it's not easy to earn back.
8. I have Flintstone feet.
9. I eeep, which many have found to be cute, but it can be embarrassing. Better than burping and farting, but still odd.
10. I have been blessed by a number of wonderful and true friends. I always say that I am rich in friends and it's true, thank God.
11. I was married for about 15 years, was divorced for about nine, and just got married again May 19th of this year to a man I met right here at Dimensions, biggie. :wubu: We are still living apart, as our relationship has been a long-distance one. I miss him terribly.
12. I had a feature and was on the cover of Dimensions print mag, number 83, September, 1999.
13. My father died 10 days before my 9th birthday.
14. I used to read the dictionary as if it were a novel when I was young. Always loved words -- especially the dramatic and/or whimsical ones.
15. When I was young I was painfully shy and wanted to blend into the woodwork because of my size. Now, I am still somewhat shy, but fight it because it doesn't serve me. I also decided some time ago that I cannot blend into the woodwork, so I might as well make my 'visibility' work for me.
16. From the earliest of years I have loved comic books and super heroes. 
17. Reading is something I have loved since childhood. I try always to be working on a book, though sometimes it can take a while to finish it, because online time has displaced reading time, which seems to be epidemic these days and is really a shame in many ways.
18. I am fiercely protective of those I love and/or care about. Moreso even than I am of myself. Injustice chaps my hide. 
19. I can be stubborn, sometimes to a fault.
20. Giving and receiving hugs and affection is one of my favorite things in life.
21. I have a son who will be 26 years old this year.
22. I grew up with guys (and was somewhat of a tomboy), and raised several boys besides my son, so I relate very well with males. Only really had some very close female friends in any number at all in the past ten years or so, and now have both male and female friends who I adore.
23. Art, music, books and films have always been important to me. I haven't painted for years, but would love to again. I do sometimes create digital art, though.
24. I'm almost never bored. As someone who is often quiet and not very good at small talk or starting conversations, I love, and actually require, some solitude every day or I get jumpy. One of the definitions of solitude is a lonely place, but to me it's never lonely or boring, even during those times when I've not been in a relationship. Matter of fact, one of the lonliest times of my life was being in the same room as my ex when our relationship was foundering.
25. My favorite time of day is just before dusk, when everything is kind of golden and magical.

26. -- Ha! Hare-brain that I am, I just realized I have answered these questions in two different posts. What can I say, the first time was last year...:doh: :blush:


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> 17. One thing that has shaped my netizenship - I have a terrible time posting sometimes. I'll wipe out and re-write things, and then not post at all. I feel like what I have to say has to be original and worth saying, or it's not worth posting.





If I waited till then I'd have about five posts, lol.






SlackerFA said:


> 1. I was born with a cleft lip and palate and spent most of my childhood in and out of hospitals.




So was my nephew Aric...we had such a hard time getting him to gain weight when he was a lil baby...it was heart-wrenching. But...today he's an all grown-up heart breaker just like you.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 4, 2007)

okay.......

1. I am German, Irish and Scottish
2. I am an only child
3. I spent the first 12 years of my life in 9 different places - all thousands of miles away from each other
4. My Senior prom date left me for a sophomore.
5. I have lived all over the United States
6. I like tan skinned women, I find them very attractive.
7. I try to live a moral life.
8. I don't believe in revenge.
9. I wish I spoke better english
10. My opinions often get me in trouble.
11. I have been in love ...and still am....
12. I am a Pagan and proud
13. I would like to be a film director/screenwriter
14. I am an animal lover
15. I try not to think bad thoughts
16. I have brown hair and blue eyes
17. I have a powerful knack for cooking magic
18. I have written six full length screenplays
19. I regret my childhood.
20. I am loyal to fault.
21. I am a sexual weirdo
22. I hate being in loud, noisy, crowded places. I'm a recluse (but I'm working on it.)
23. I used to own a rabbit
24. I cry more than I would like too
25. I am a right wing kook.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 4, 2007)

1. I don't know why but writing this list of 25 scares me a bit and seems very daunting.
2. I am adopted and just found my birth family four years ago at age 48.
3. Found out that I am the 3rd born (1st girl) of SEVEN siblings.
4. My birthmother was a life-long alcoholic, suffered depression and made really bad choices in men.
5. I try to live my personal life morally strong and attempt to grow spiritually.
6. All my other siblings have different fathers and yet those of us living have a strange, unexplainable bond since meeting.
7. I have been married for 32 years (off and on) this coming Tuesday to my best friend and true love of my life, David. 
8. I have two children. A daughter who is 29 and a son 21 years old.
9. My daughter has inherited my birth mothers problems with alcohol and depression and is diagnosed as bi-polar.
10. I do not and have never smoked or done drugs.
11. I love to sing and perform in front of an audience........love the thrill.
12. I teach at a local university and LOVE it!
13. I do not drink alcohol socially or otherwise!
14. I love animals.
15. My daughter's cat just had four adorable calico kittens!
16. I have been in the size acceptance movement for 25 years now...at least and I admire Conrad and his contributions immensely.
17. I wish we all would just get along!
18. My mountain view from my Western Carolina home is worth more than a million dollars to me!
19. I hear roosters crowing, cows mooing and horses neighing every single day!
20. I love my sister-in-law Nancy with all my heart......she is my partner in crime!
21. I really could use a vacation about right now.
22. I love to laugh and hear laughter!
23. My new grandbabies are Shaelyn, age 7 and Liam age 8 and they thrill me to no end.
24. I wish I were more mobile and life were a bit easier physically at the moment.
25. I have been fat since age 4, am still fat and am determined to live my life to the fullest with pride in myself and others!

Ya know what........that wasn't that difficult! Huh! LOL, Kara


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> 26. -- Ha! Hare-brain that I am, I just realized I have answered these questions in two different posts. What can I say, the first time was last year...:doh: :blush:



You know what...fire away. I've noticed more than once how I'd give a diff response on a diff day to this question...heck, at a different hour. So why not.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 4, 2007)

I had to write this over because Firefox crashed on me. Damn you!

1) I've been within the same 60 lb. weight range for 11 years now. I don't know exactly how to feel about it, but it has made an impact on my life.

2) I'm incredibly shy but my shyness has eased up quite a bit. I used to have to leave the classroom when we were forced to do group assignments. I would go to the bathroom and cry.

3) I'm stubborn, and need to pick my battles carefully.

4) I was academically dismissed from my first college. I didn't attend school for two years. When I finally returned, I went to a different school. Doing this exposed me to different people and really helped changed my view of the world. It helped instill confidence that I didn't previously have.

5) My mom inspires me. As trite as this may sound, she's a strong woman. She had to overcome many obstacles without any support, with two young daughters in tow. Along the way, she earned a scholarship for a prestigious speech-pathology program. She is giving, empathetic, loving, supportative and I wouldn't know where I would be without her. I strive to be more like her.

6) In a similar vein, I have a small family but we're all very loving. My sister is my best friend and always there to answer my histronic phone calls.

7) I have a sense of whimsy and fun that keeps me grounded.

8) People see me as an authority figure when I'm out on the streets (always asking for directions etc) and in stores. I think it's the glasses and the height. I look so "serious". 

9) Sometimes I wish I was invisible, other times I enjoy standing out in a crowd. 

10) I'm glad that I never caught up in the whole wanting to work in corporate culture thing and earning cash hand over fist. I prefer helping people, and although a decent salary/benefits really is an incentive for becoming a teacher, impacting at least one child makes content. Already had this experience with tutoring.

11) I get overwhelmed by living in New York. The sounds and the people here can drive me crazy. Yet I know how oppressive a small town can be. I spent many summer in Vermont and although the people and the scenery are lovely, it can be boring.

12) I really didn't enjoy growing up on Staten Island, but at times I really miss it. I feel a sense of nostalgia when I go back and visit. I always felt like an outsider peering in.

13) I love the beach and am transfixed by the ocean.

14) I can never see myself moving too far from the coast or the Northeast. It feels like home.

15) I'm told that I'm too secretive. My mom teases me that I would get upset over the question "what color are you painting the walls?" I sometimes feel like a fraud, that no one knows the real me, and only allow slivers to be revealed. on the other hand, no one enjoys being totally transparent.

16) I enjoy the fact that my boyfriend and I are best friends. Not everyone has that type of relationship with their lover.

17) I sometimes retreat from the world and struggle to get out and live a full life.
18) I crack under pressure. I also procrastinate. Not two good traits.

19) I fear becoming like my dad, but he had many good qualities that I posses. 

20) No one really guesses my ethnicity correctly. The answers are always Hispanic (casting a wide net there), Italian and Native American (???). When they find out my last name, they go "oooohh". 

21) my anti-depressant of choice is shopping--books, makeup, clothes. I'm working on changing this and my need to consume.

22) I enjoy being a bit of a food snob, go on foodie boards (egullet). Anyway, as an example, I don't understand people who think entermann's is god's gift to baked goods. 

23) I love exploring destitute neighborhoods but feel like I'm othering the poor and their neighborhoods. It's really easy to romanticize neighborhoods that still have "character". 

24) I like my height and wish I was a bit taller. It makes me feel powerful, especially in a large crowd. No one better push me around

25) I hate the "stop and chat" (tm Larry David) and will go out of my way to avoid certain neighborhood folk, especially if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> 21) my anti-depressant of choice is shopping--books, makeup, clothes. I'm working on changing this and my need to consume.



I hear you so loudly on this one, toodles. When I'm very upset I tend to focus on some perceived "need" (could be a new book, a journal, a hobby) that I think will "help" and then I wrap my brain around attaining it, and can spend hours looking for the right one. Interestingly enough, I still do this atm even though I have little to no disposable income to speak of. It becomes an imaginative process, window shopping in the mind, if you will. 

ATM it's cheaper than drugs, but not always!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 4, 2007)

I justify the books because they're usually from the dollar bin at a local chain. Although I've heard of this wonderful place called the LIBRARY that loans books for free. My, my what a weird and magical concept. I own way too much clothing, but I always feel (and this is my own issue) that I must look a certain way to be presentable because of my size. It's total craziness!


----------



## Red (Jun 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I justify the books because they're usually from the dollar bin at a local chain. Although I've heard of this wonderful place called the LIBRARY that loans books for free. My, my what a weird and magical concept. *I own way too much clothing, but I always feel (and this is my own issue) that I must look a certain way to be presentable because of my size. It's total craziness!*




Oh dude, that isn't craziness, it's an everyday occurance for me also. 

I used to wonder...

*If I was thin tomorrow, would I turn into a slob, would I then be allowed to look scruffy? *

No chance. I think I will always strive to be presentable. I know it can be time consuming, frustrating and downright unfair at times but I also think it is a personality trait to be very proud of.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2007)

May not come up with 25 but whatever


1. I cheat at video game and still lose sometimes.
2. I'm the baby of the family (youngest of 4)
3 I"m spoiled rotten most likely because of number 2
4. I cuss to much
5 I sleep more than I eat
6. I've never talked about anyone behind their back. (unless they pissed me off)
7. I was diagnosed with Cerebal Palsy at 9 months in my legs.
8 I only type with my two pointer fingers
9. I have over 20 scars on my legs. (From my surgeries.)
10 My eyelashes naturally curl
11. I'm left handed
12. I'm a pretty good singer
13. I'm cross eyed in one eye
14. When I met my first ever best friend in kindergardent, we hated each other at first
15. I have a crush on my 11th grade engilsh teacher
16. I'm always smiling
17. People are always taken aback by my twisted sense of humor.
18. I despise holier than thou people who have a chip on their shoulder
19. Everyone tells me I'd make a good father whenever I interact with little kids
20. I also hate people who think I can't do anything because I'm in a wheelchair.
21. As I've grown older, I've started to not care what people think of me.
22. I don't listen to shit anyone tells me
23 I'm sort of pessimistic
24. I've been told I'm a bit of a charmer (*Don't get me wrong, I don't strut around like I'm God's gift to all women)
25. I may come off as all smiles and happy go lucky around here, but if you piss me off I'll murder you with words.

*Here's some extras (Sorry, I just couldn't leave these out)

1. I'm the only boy in the house besides my dad
2. I spent $150 at gamestop in less than 20 minutes.:blink:
3. I'm a very good writer and I'm making up a story in my spare time
4. My family and I are Christians and are very proud of that.
5. I'd give you the shirt off of my back if you asked.
6. I'm starting to wonder if I'm too nice.
7. I have crushes on sooo many Dims women here
8. I'm really sweet once you take the time to know me
9. My anger gets the best of me sometimes

PM me if you'd like to know more


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

25 things that make me who I am 

1. Kindness

2. Compassion 

3. Love 

4. Faith in Jesus

5. Togetherness

6. Endurance

7. Strength

8. Potential 

9. Thoughtfulness

10. Caring 

11. Kind-hearted

12. Personality 

13. Knowing that I'm doing the best to my Ability 

14. Using the Common Sense that my Parents instilled in me as a child

15. Learning how to Manage Money

16. Me not being Dependant on people to take care of my Financial Woes

17. Having Friends that care about you 

18. Being Independant

19. Finding the Goodness in all people 

20. Not Judgemental 

21. Love everyone as they are 

22. I don't Exceed things that I don't have any control over

23. Having Fun 

24. Living in the Moment

25 I don't let people predict my future


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> You know what...fire away. I've noticed more than once how I'd give a diff response on a diff day to this question...heck, at a different hour. So why not.


Thanks, Liz. That's what happens when you have SCBS, or Swiss Cheese Brain Syndrome.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 4, 2007)

> 25. I have one other embarrassing secret. A few of you know what it is, but the rest of you will have to guess



I have to stop cribbing words from other people but...whhaaaaat???


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Honestly, not that awful Nick. I probably would have ended up burning down the house (candles under bedsheets? Not good). And staying up until 2 or 3 in the morning doesn't make for a very productive learning environment at school....it was more of a last resort kinda thing. 

And I second Love re: #25 for you.



SlackerFA said:


> Oh god, that's awful ! What a nasty thing to do to a kid. I was the same way, but the adults in my life were mostly tolerant of my reading habits.
> 
> (TCUBOB)16. Even as a small child, I loved to read. My parents had to make me go outside and play with the other children. I would stay up late at night reading and my parents would catch me. I wasn't allowed to have candles, flashlights, glowsticks, or any other forms of illumination so that I'd have to go to sleep.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I have to stop cribbing words from other people but...whhaaaaat???



For $50 you can know too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> For $50 you can know too.



Trafficking in Slacker Secrets for profit.

I knew you had it in you Girl.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Trafficking in Slacker Secrets for profit.
> 
> I knew you had it in you Girl.



I'm donating half the proceeds to the People's Anti-Capitalist Revolutionary Guerrilla army.

The other half I'm spending on tube tops and new lingerie.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm donating half the proceeds to the People's Anti-Capitalist Revolutionary Guerrilla army.
> 
> The other half I'm spending on tube tops and new lingerie.



So in one fell swoop I'm funding the revolution AND subsidizing the lingerie industry?

Is it at least a *good* secret?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> So in one fell swoop I'm funding the revolution AND subsidizing the lingerie industry?
> 
> Is it at least a *good* secret?



Nah, not really.

See, I'm no good at business.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> 26. -- Ha! Hare-brain that I am, I just realized I have answered these questions in two different posts. What can I say, the first time was last year...:doh: :blush:



Me too, almost. I was thinking.. hey! what a cool thread.. er.. I already answered.


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh. It wasn't until I had already posted it that I thought, "this all seems familiar," and went back and looked, and there I was. Sheesh. :blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 4, 2007)

1. I'm the middle child. I've got 2 sisters. That may explain a lot as it so often does. 

2. I'm hyper sensitive and I guess it can either be really endearing or really obnoxious. 

3. I used to have incredibly low self esteem (still do in some ways) I mean, it used to be so bad, that I actually used to have a fake picture when I'd go into Dimensions chat. Truly pathetic. I used to lie about my age too .. gah!

4. My parents are separated, but in a very strange situation. They are constantly hanging out with each other, but my father leaves nightly to go sleep at his apartment .. I guess it's an extreme version of spending the night on the couch? I don't know. 

5. I used to lie .. a lot. As in .. I don't know. I'd have such bad self worth issues that I thought the more people interested in me, the better off I was. Sometimes I'd say anything to get people to like me, another really awful trait, but something I've learned from that has made me the person I am now, which is hopefully good! I'm all about quality over quantity now. 

6. I really wanted to be a pastry chef for the longest time but now that I'm working at a children's hospital, I'd really like to be do something related to this for the rest of my life .. 

7. My first girlfriend ever was fat .. I was 12yrs old .. Realizing that is what I love is one of those moments I will always cherish. I've never once looked back.

8. When I care about some one, I will do anything to make them happy or smile or anything. I know everyone says that, since no one will say "no, I care, so I do my best to be apathetic" but I'm truly a "make other people laugh" addict. 

9. I fell in love with music when I was about 15yrs old (starting going to see bands all the time and what not) I think it saved my life. 

10. I guess going along with my love of music, I am a CD buying addict. It's like crack. I now own over 1,500 CDs, which is ridiculous, since I only started really buying them like 5yrs ago. Highlight of my CD buying existence? Browsing the used section at my favorite store with Matt Pinfield and talking about stuff. That was fun.

11. I am pretty much incapable of being alone. As in, I can be physically alone, but I sort of need some kind of emotional connection with some one or I will surely perish. 

12. I have quite a few very interesting kinks and sometimes I surprise myself after the fact. As in "did I really just think of that"

13. I am constantly attempting to get some kind of affection from my family, as in just some one to talk to, but it is nearly impossible. I am dubbed "the sensitive" one by family and no one is ever wanting to deal with me, because it's so much easier to just be a brick wall. 

14. My grandmother passed away recently, she was the closest person by far to me in my family .. and it's been hell for me ever since it happened. I live in her house by myself now, it's probably not making it any easier, but I am trying. 

15. I have a killer imagination. I think I'd make a pretty good writer if I just got it down before all my thoughts left me. One of those things that surprises me sometimes. My imagination. Something I'd never give up. 

16. I love to sing. Specifically in the car .. specifically Journey. Basically anyone with a "greatest hits" album is fair game. 

17. I really hate how I get very irrational and mean when I am angry. I say stuff I'd never normally say and I regret it for a LOOOONG time after. I guess that isn't very uncommon, but it's something I despise about myself. I've hurt too many wonderful people with that sort of thoughtlessness. 

18. I'd really like to adopt one day. I think that is one of the best things anyone could ever do. 

19. My idea of the perfect evening is good movies + good food + good conversation + good friend .. wonderful that. 

20. I guess going on conversation. I love to talk. I guess one thing people have said about me, is that I am very easy to talk to. Mostly because I do anything to avoid awkward silence. How do I do that? By not shutting up! Good stuff that is. 

21. I love to read, but I don't do it nearly as often as I'd like to. It would seem every time I do, I begin to feel illiterate, since I find myself reading the same line over and it over and it drives me insane. 

22. I am a movie addict, sort of crazy actually, but if I really like a movie, I will watch it again with subtitles, just for the purpose of making sure I didn't miss anything. 

23. I can't sleep with some kind of noise. Usually in the form of my fan. I don't care how cold it is .. I will get under 5 blankets in the winter with my fan blowing on me .. need it. 

24. I'm extremely shy and nervous and always think the worst is going to happen or is already happening. I think that can be helpful .. since anything that isn't what I expected is a vast improvement. I think my shyness has sort of ruined a lot for me. I'm always terrified of what people will think of me and not being good enough. 

25. I am wondering if anyone is going to read this and that may come with that whole "I suck, why would anyone want to read this shit" mentality? See. This is a problem. I guess I'll just end this with .. Berries & cream, berries and cream, I'm a little lad who loves berries and creeeeeaam! That will always put me in a good mood.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 5, 2007)

Let me see what I can come up with....
1: I am English and German with a little Swede thrown in for luck
2: I have not cut my hair in almost 10 years other than snipping the split ends off with my grooming shears
3: I like animals better than most people
4: I get along much better with men than women
5: I was never "into" boys in high school, I was too worried about going to college 
6: Not wanting children and being told you can't have children are two COMPLETELY different things
7: I cry every week when I watch Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
8: I read 2-4 books a week, and I have way too many of them
9: I really don't like going out to bars and such, I hate being the purse protector while my friends get asked to dance
10: M*A*S*H is the best show that has ever been on television
11: I still cry when I think about my dog that died 5 years ago
12: My parents can still make me feel like a 10 year old
13: If my sister and I weren't related, we wouldn't be friends and it bothers me that it really doesn't bother me that much
14: I am totally unable to go to scary movies because they make me have nightmares
15: I feel trapped by my job and wish I could do something else, but I don't have the money to quit and look for another job
16: I have never had any kind of long-term relationship, I have never had a "boyfriend" and really wish I could find someone to love
17: My cat thinks she is a dog, and that cracks me up on a regular basis
18: I have only a few true friends, but they mean a lot to me
19: I resent the LDS Church for taking away one of those friends and sucking her into their lifestyle
20: I have a terrible time saving and managing money and never have enough
21: I love playing the nickel slots but since I have no money, I can only play slot machine games on my computer where I have amassed a fortune of over 13 million dollars
22: I wish that was real money
23: It really annoys me when I drive past a business sign that is spelled wrong
24: Mike Rowe on Dirty Jobs is HOT AS HELL and I want him!
25: Football is the best sport ever invented! Football = Big men + tight pants


----------



## gypsy (Jun 6, 2007)

1. I'm an only child, and because of that learned how to amuse myself, and how to appreciate others.

2. I haven't spoken to either of my parents in over a decade. My father is an alcoholic; my mother is just plain crazy. I had to make my own way in the world without any help from family... and from that I learned how to be independent.

3. My friends ARE my family. I learned that you don't have to be related to someone by blood in order to be loved.

4. I was so shy as a child, that my first day of kindergarten, I hid under the teacher's desk and refused to come out. The teacher told my parents I was mentally challenged (put the word that was used in the politically incorrect 70s in there if you dare). I turned out to have a higher IQ than both my parents.

5. I have no maternal instincts when it comes to human beings. Give me any type of animal, and I will automatically croon to it... but set a baby in front of me and all I worry about is not getting boogers or drool on me. Most of the time I prefer the physical company of animals to that of people. (Note: just because I don't like people doesn't mean I want to see injustices done to them, before anyone calls me a sociopath)

(these next two are kinda related)

6. I am a hoarder. I keep *everything* because I know that one day, someone will need this!" My apartment is cluttered with everything from computer parts to a broken radio. I think I come by it naturally though; both my grandmother and great-aunt did the same thing.

7. I am a recycling NAZI. I won't let anyone throw anything out in my house, because inevitably stuff can be recycled and I am the only one that can do it, according to my thinking. I have 2 recycling bins, a bin for compostible waste, and one corner of my kitchen that I put styrofoam meat trays, toilet paper tubes and yogurt/margarine containers to take to work so that they can be used at work.

8. Ironically, am REALLY good at dealing with the general public...but I hate them. Half the time after someone calls about anything that I have said 15 times over, I call them a moron after I hang up. 

9. I have a great sense of humour, and have learned both how to make people laugh, and to laugh at myself. My favourite quality in any person is a good sense of humour.

10. I have always wanted to see a ghost. I believe in the supernatural (not blindly, though - all lights in the sky are not UFOs) and have been fascinated by it since I was a kid.

11. I am Pagan and proud. I found my path when I was 17 and have not looked back since. 

12. My all time favourite sitcom is still "Three's Company". I cried when John Ritter passed away.

13. I am a horror movie freak. The more gore, the better.

14. I am also an admitted girl geek. I play video games, tabletop role-playing games, read like a fiend, and futz about with computer parts.

15. I still want to have a post-secondary education someday. When I had to leave home, I had to start working... and wasn't able to go to school. 

16. The worst job I ever had was for an answering service. I think that's why I can't stand phones now. The best job I've ever had is the one I currently have at the art school...mostly because of the people. (again, irony, see #5)

17. I've always been sickly - and I've learned to appreciate what I have because of it and i always acknowledge that things could be worse.

18. I am a flirt, through and through. If I don't go a day without flirting with someone, I feel like I haven't really completed my day.

19. I cannot STAND intolerance of any kind. My father is a racist, and that was the biggest thing I hated about him.

20. I lost my virginity at 16, to my first boyfriend: a jealous, possessive guy who ended up being violent and tried to beat me up.

21. I am loyal to a fault...but when someone has pissed me off, I carry a grudge for a *very* long time. I do not forgive easily.

22. Not sure why, but people have always felt comfortable sharing their secrets and/or problems with me. It either means I'm a good listener, or that I'm a fair counsellor. I'm not sure which.

23. One of my dreams for later in life is having an alpaca farm... raising, shearing, spinning, knitting and dyeing the fibres naturally, and live a quiet life in the country with no neighbours.

24. One of my deepest fears is of not being loved. 

25. I've always been a bit of a tomboy. It has to be a really important event for me to wear anything overly girly.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 7, 2007)

gypsy said:


> snip



:wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 7, 2007)

jamie said:


> 18. When I was in college, our department ran a semi-important Poetry Festival and Carolyn Forche told me that I could never be a writer until I left Kentucky and saw the world. I still cant figure out if she was right, or I just dont have the gumption to get the words down.



Yeah, but as a Kentuckian, you have _the_ archetypal counterexample right at your doorstep . Whereas us New Yorkers have to deal with the worry that we'll blow our chance at literary immortality if we _leave_...


----------



## gypsy (Jun 7, 2007)

Divals said:


> :wubu:
> 
> =Divals



Am I.......missing something???


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 7, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Am I.......missing something???



11, 14, 19, 23, 25... but especially 14. 

=Divals


----------



## SummerG (Jun 7, 2007)

1. I'm a mixed bag- French, Irish, Scots, English, German, Native American

2. I'm the youngest of my family. I have an older sister I grew up with, and a half brother I've never met. 

3. I was born in Hawaii. The man my mother married when she was pregnant with me was in the military. We moved back to CT before I turned 1, so I have no recollection of it.

4. I was raised Roman Catholic, but never confirmed because I didn't exactly have a firm grasp on faith. I explored several religions and finally settled with spiritualism in a very basic form.

5. In nursery school I was so tall, for the picture they had me stand with the teachers in the back row. I stopped growing upwards by the 8th grade.

6. My paternal grandmother had 13 children. I couldn't name all my aunts and uncles if my life depended on it. I see that side of the family about once a year. Sometimes this makes me sad, but then I remember I was a child, and they were the ones that did not put in the effort.

7. My dad moved to PA after he married my step mother 12 years ago. Just as I felt that we were getting to know each other. Partly because of this I have a hard time sharing information about my life with him. He still treats me as if I'm a child, and after caring about it too long, I gave up.

8. My mother married again when I was about 7 years old. My step father was a functioning alcoholic. I didn't realize he was emotionally abusive to me till my mother divorced him 13 years later. I still have reoccurring nightmares that he is in my life. 

9. When I was 20 I drove across the country and moved to California. I lived with my aunt for a bit, and then some friends. There was a brief stint of living in my car, which was scary, but also exciting. I lived there for 8 months, and was terribly homesick so I moved back to CT. I believe this to be one of the greatest adventures of my life, and wouldn't trade the experience for the world. 

10. I believe that soulmates don't necessarily have to be lovers. I once had a friend that was my heart and soul and the time we had together as friends brought some of the most important moments in my life. 

11. I took Jazz & Tap classes from ages 3-16. Sprinkled in with some ballet, gymnastics, and breakdancing. I think this is what made me love music from an early age. I miss dancing, but my knee & back are messed up so I chair dance.

12. I have lymphedema in both legs. There is no cure, only treatment. I have become accustomed to the routine of bandaging and wearing compression garments at all times. The perk is the leg and foot massage that comes before the bandaging... good stuff 

13. I love taking pictures but am generally disappointed at the outcome, because no matter how beautiful the composition it can never measure up to the moment it was taken. 

14. I have sleep apnea and am love with my cpap machine... I would marry it, since we already live in sin... but it's not legal. 

15. I work as a bookkeeper for the family business (residential care home). I'm also slowly learning the business so I can take over when my mother retires. I will be the 4th generation to do so. When I was younger, I wanted nothing to do with the place, but as I have gotten older I've learned to appreciate how my great grandmother, grandmother, and mother have kept it going as a source to support our family. I also have grown to realize the importance of it's existence within the community. 

16. I'm overly empathic. I cry when other people are sad. I cry when other people are happy. I can't watch Extreme Home Makeover for this reason, it is the worst when it comes to sadness and happiness all rolled into one. 

17. Sometimes I think people are listening just to wait for their chance to talk and don't really care what I have to say. I have to remind myself that I genuinely enjoy listening to people, so they may be the same way.

18. I don't much care for music without lyrics. I have a hard time liking songs unless I can relate to the words. I love to sing along especially in the car. Sometimes I feel like songs can express how I feel better than I can with my own words. 

19. I try very hard to be honest... so, if I don't like the shirt you are wearing, and you ask my opinion, I'll tell you. I think liars are cowards. 

20. I believe intelligence is much more than a degree hanging from a wall. There are many forms it takes. Some people are book smart, some people are street smart, some people are people smart. I think I am people smart and by that I mean I am a good listener and think I give good advice to those who ask me for it. Once in a while those who don't ask me for it get it too... heh.

21. I have 19 tattoos. Most of them tell bits of my life story. A few of them are just because I like them 

22. I believe I have an endless amount of love to give, and no matter what time brings be it heart break or joy the supply will never run out.

23. I love to spoon.

24. I refuse to live my life by anyone's standards other than my own. That doesn't mean that I don't have insecurities or don't feel the need for acceptance. 

25. I don't believe in regret.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 7, 2007)

!1 ~ I'm very bad at keeping in touch with people. I'm good at making friends, but not keeping them. 
@2 ~ On a great day, I can move mountains. On a not-so-great day, I am very easily distracted and unable to focus.
#3 ~ I can cook anything.
$4 ~ My favorite colors are green, orange, and pink. 
%5 ~ I'm working on this terrible habit I have of burning bridges.
^6 ~ I dropped out of high school (Phillips Academy) to live with my Dad and go to work when I had difficulty dealing with some family problems. 
&7 ~ I took care of my Dad when he developed cancer until he passed.
*8 ~ I was a very late bloomer; I have had three ltr relationships and have never regretted any. One of them was nerve-wracking :doh: , so for the very few who know me really well (Lilly!), that is pretty tremendous. No regrets!
(9 ~ I went to college later in life, too. I paid for it myself as I went, so it was a slow, steady thing. No debts incurred. I do have a regret there that I wish I'd done it sooner, but I really wasn't able. Just no time and not enough $.
!1)0 ~ At the most, I have held 4 jobs at the same time: baker, retail, coffee shop, and third-shift screenprinter for some digital imaging company. The logos on your IT companies' CDs and CDRoms... that was me  lol 
!1!1 ~ I have perfect credit/FICO score. I watch expenses like a hawk. Like a hawk watching dinner moving below it, even. It's damned good. I am proud of myself for it.  
[email protected] ~ I read financial journals and magazines and e-zines zealously... always ready to impart some little sniglet gem that someone can use into a conversation.
!1#3 ~ I believe in the ripple effect of happiness, encouragement; adversely, too. Lived it. 
!1$4 ~ I love animals like everyone else. 
!1%5 ~ I think I may have been an indy car driver in a previous life, if any of that sort of thing exists. At least when I'm focused or furious, anyway. 
!1^6 ~ I love action movies like a fat girl loves cake, so, 'course I love cake, too. :smitten: 
!1&7 ~ I love to be touched (in the head, some will contend! )... emotionally, intellectually, and physically. Even when I say I don't, I still do... in secret. 
!1*8 ~ There is nothing I wouldn't do for someone I care about. Nothing. That's a big umbrella  
!1(9 ~ I have this one (just one, really. My neuroticism is pitifully shallow) irrational fear of leaning too much against my door going on any road taking a right turn. Or of leaning against the passenger side door when someone else is driving... I think I am afraid my weight or the centrifugal force will make it open... even though it's locked and physics says it doesn't exist. Maybe I'm not the only one. This is probably why I drive a Cherokee and not a Wrangler. *LOL* there is the vague sense of dread that I will roll out onto the road like a very large hedgehog. I love motorcycles, jet-skis, ATVs, and virtually anything else with wheels, however, so I can't figure it out. I won't lean on a door, though. Just in case. You never know  I should start driving a Wrangler to wean myself off this childish obsession that I'll fall out. 
@2)0 ~ I have lived in some of the most beautiful cities in the U.S. and feel very fortunate to have had the opportunities to see the people and places in them. 
@2!1 ~ I am an ENTP and energized and fascinated by people in general. Oftentimes, I finish strangers' sentences, which is creepy and off-putting to some, I'd imagine. Other times, they will welcome the insight and be very responsive.
@[email protected] ~ Very few things make me jealous (large families are one because mine was always very scattered and small), but I can be noticeably possessive of people and things to which or that I have formed a sentimental attachment. That and a lousy temper are two more things I'm working on. I'll get it sorted eventually  
@2#3 ~ I'm really frigging kinky, and I can't help it!!! :doh: 
@2$4 ~ There are only 3 instances when I am quiet and they are top secret. 
@2%5 ~ I dance and sing like a complete fool every chance I get.


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Jun 8, 2007)

1.I am Egyptian, German, Italian and Greek
2. I am The 4th of 6 Children.
3. My Father died when I was 15, and my mother has abandoned me for he past 5 months
4. I am 5'1 and i weigh 235lbs
5.I am a Manic Depressive
6. I have No Family 
7. I have no friends
8.I am VERY open, and open minded
9. I love Music, everything from playing it, to listening to it
10. I love to drink, but i am not an alcoholic, i just drink once every 4 months or so
11. I love my Homeland, Egypt...and that is where my heart will always stay.
12. I care for everyone, but no one cares for me
13.I never went to college, i couldnt afford it, but maybe one day, i will
14. I am an AMAZING cook, but i can't bake worth a shit.
15. I am sometime shy, but most of the times, i'm not
16. I am an EXCELLENT belly dancer
17. I Speak arabic and spanish
18. I was Wiccan for 5 years
19. I love to dress up, it makes me feel sexy...and i love feeling sexy
20. I love to be commented, it boosts my self esteem
21. I love Cats, and if i could, i would have 20 of them
22. I Love to be social, i love to go to clubs and all different kinds of places, but i have no one to go with
23. I LOVE MEN, I love them ALOT...i can't get enough of them ,lol
24. I love sex, and have a very HIGH sex drive
25. I believe in myself, and others, yet no one believes in me.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 8, 2007)

1. I finally found the 1-25 things about you thread after posting in the 26-50 thread. 

2. I'm German on my mother's side of the family and unknown on my father's side, since he's adopted.

3. I have two children who I love more than anything. 

4. I'm d-i-v-o-r-c-e-d. When I got divorced, I thought I would have a big red stamp on my head that read "Undesirable"

5. I'm so lazy, it's flippin insane. 

6. After two years of being single, I'm ready for another relationship, which I was sure I would NEVER say. EVER.

7. I'm very quick to dismiss new suitors if they're not what I'm looking for.

8. I'm pretty passive in everyday life and extremely easygoing, but I'm not afraid to tell someone how I feel.

9. I don't have much of a temper at all.

10. I like getting what I want, but I don't seem to get it that often..hah.

11. I'd actually like to know what it feels like to "make love" again in my lifetime.

12. I don't have very many friends, and I wish I knew why that were the case.

13. If I had a backyard pool, I'd sit by it all summer.

14. Otherwise, I'm not an outdoor type of person.

15. I'm a movie snob in some ways..I won't watch something I think is going to stink.

16. I am very uncomfortable in places with large aquariums, like Shedd in Chicago.

17. I LOVE to fly. I LOVE airports.

18. I was a rebellious teen, getting tattoos and running away, but I never got in trouble with the law or did drugs/drank.

19. If I didn't have the children, I'd live in England.

20. I wish I could draw, I'm creative but not artistic.

21. I work in optical, so the retail value of the four pair of sunglasses in my car cost more than the car.

22. I drive the ugliest beat up car in the world, so I can have more money to spend with or on my children.

23. I'm very sensitive, but I won't let people see that. I always feel like I should be strong and suck it up.

24. I'd like to be a stay at home mom, but I know that will never happen.

25. I may one day be Ok with my size..I really don't know.


----------



## nixonshine (Jun 9, 2007)

1. I'm from Michigan, but my roots are Irish and Appalachian.
2. I have lived in the mountains of Western North Carolina for the past 30 years because my grandparents retired here and they raised me.
3. I'm 33, 5'3, and ssbbw
4. I had my first child at the age of 20, and was divorced by 25.
5. I remarried at 28 and had a second child at 30 (I have a boy and a girl)
6. I desperately want to adopt my son's best friend, but that is a very long story (he has been removed from his home)
7. I finished college a month ago with a Bachelor's Degree in Social Work
8. I started my first job as a social worker two days after graduation, and I love it...it's what I have always wanted to do!
9. I care alot about social justice and I am a Unitarian because of that
10. I am truly spiritual and maybe a little 'granola' for most people.
11. I just bought my first new car, it's a Toyota Corolla.
12. I am bisexual even though I have not had a relationship with a girl in over fourteen years
13. I don't have a best friend (I guess you could count my husband, but I mean a girl), though I do have a couple very good ones; my childhood friend who lives three hours a way and a coworker I spend alot of time around, neither I would call up at 3 am or talk about being bisexual to
14.Because my grandparents raised me, I was raised southern baptist and detest that kind of in your face and judgmental religion
15. I have a southern accent
16. I am worried I will have a heart attack because of being overweight
17. I have always been fat
18. I think curvy women are beautiful and sensual. I love breasts!
19. I love games like Trivial Pursuit and Scrabble, and have been known to waste my hours playing the Sims (no time for that these days)
20. I love photography, reading, writing, conversations, dreaming, scrapbooking (or maybe i should say collecting scrapbooking things I may never use), exploring, traveling, playing hide and seek with riddles and bluebirds (you will have to ask if you want a better explanation), concerts, and music in general. I have a huge collection and I am currently loving the Postal Service, Death Cab for Cutie, and Josh Ritter.
21. Heat bothers me.
22. I love to swim and don't mind exercise.
23. Asheville and Chicago are my favorite cities
24. I want to travel all across America and see car hinge and the world's largest ball of twine, and the Grand Canyon
25. I desperately want to have a best friend I can hang with all the time.


----------



## magnoliagrows (Jun 9, 2007)

I have so enjoyed reading people's lists!

Here's mine...

1. I'm the oldest of 3. I have a sister and a brother
2. I grew up RLDS (which is NOT Mormon but we have common history). 
3. I have spent my entire life explaining why I'm not a Mormon.
4. I met my husband when I was 20 at a college sponsored by our church.
5. We married at 23 - too young - and before either of us knew what an FA was.
6. This year we celebrate 10 years of marriage and have both expressed that we feel we've "grown up" together. I love him intensely and he is my bestest friend.
7. I have two beautiful girls, 6 years and almost 4. 
8. I am a teacher. All of my experience has been in urban settings - 6 years have been in truly at-risk, underpriviledged areas.
9. I went into teaching to give something back and left said areas (#8) because it was taking too much.
10. I'm something of a socialist and believe capitalism is of the devil.
11. But I like to buy things
12. I believe liberals are too wishy-washy and conservatives need to pull the broomstick out of their asses. I call myself a progressive
13. I developed breasts in sixth grade, had an embarrassing experience with a boy and spent the rest of my teenage years trying to hide my body.
14. I've spent my life trying to search out my life's call, learn and become whatever it is I'm here to be.
15. And so I have a hard time being present with my husband and children. 
17. Now that I have my Master's I'm going to stop and smell the roses.
18. In highschool I read upwards of 200 romance novels and so expected my husband to sweep me away.
19. He was better than my novels in ways I couldn't have expected.
20. I love Star Wars, Harrison Ford, and Harry Potter.
21. I have found that my life is full of compromises - all between my own competing desires.
22. Someday I want to join the Peace Corps, take foster children and maybe adopt a child that is having a hard time finding a home.
23. I grew up in the burbs, live in the city and hope to live in small town one day.
24. I love to camp and ride motorcycles.
25. I have a tattoo of a butterfly on my neck. I got it in response to a story about a butterfly that was denied its struggle to escape from its coccoon by somebody who wanted to help and so it died. It symbolizes my belief that struggle is central to life and brings with it great growth.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 9, 2007)

25 things that make me who I am? OK. I'll try to be interesting, and still be myself.  

NO particular order. Wrote 'em as they came to me.

1. I'm 33; married 10 years; stay-at-home dad to 4 and 6 y/o daughters....and being a parent has taken me to both the heights of heaven and ends of the earth emotionally.
2. I'm a normal 70's/80's kid: product of divorce and 2 subsequent divorces.
3. Both my parent's are counselors/psychologists.
4. I was an 8-year 1.5-2 pack-a-day smoker and quit cold turkey.
5. I'm fat. Always have been....but, not as big as some here. I was a fat-kid with moobs (man-boobs); made me very self-conscious as a kid during the summer and mandatory swimming-classes in 3rd grade. Really affected my body image.
6. I'm a grad student in theology and ethics. PhD. I'm in the exam-taking phase.
7. I was in full-time ministry for 6 years. I was offered the pastorate of a large congregation I was associate pastor for and left it to refocus on my marriage, my spiritual life, and grad school.
8. I love motorcycles. Have had a bike ever since I was 18. And, yes, rain at 75 mph feels like getting fired at with bb's.
9. I'm a FA. I've loved big/fat girls my whole life, but didn't really know what a FA was until college. I wasn't really all that closeted. More like an unrippened fruit. Life makes a lot more sense now.
10. My wife (Magnoliagrows, see above) has been and is my best friend. She's loved me like no other person in my life. I owe who I am to her. In some ways, I owe her my life.
11. Very social. Typical extrovert. Get energy from being with people. Grad school, however, has rounded me out. I can read for a week w/o seeing anyone, now, w/o going crazy.
12. I grew up in Michigan. Cold fresh water, sand, and the woods are my spiritual home. When I die, drop me in Lake Michigan or Superior. I'll be happy.
13. I love to chop wood. Sound weird? OK. Maybe, but it is one of the best exersizes and I love to do it.
14. I think I have manic-depressive tendencies. I'm not actually bi-polar, but I understand either having a blast or struggling with depression. Being married for 10 years has actually smoothed me out alot.
15. Did I say I love motorcycles?
16. My mother was suicidal during much of my childhood. She was very present; loved me and my brother dearly. But, I emotionally supported her alot. Called 911 when she tried to overdose when I was 14.
17. My father remarried a woman who thought I was out to get her. That didn't go well for several years. Left me with anger I carried for years. 
18. I don't consider myself religious or moralistic in any traditional sense. I rail against up-tight, rigid, and anti-critical religious sentiment - no matter how dogmatic. I believe spirituality is by nature vulnerable, passionate, and fragile.
19. Did I say I ADORE my daughters? One is hungry all the time. Totally kewl with me.
20. I'm a FA who has his own fat fantasies. Fat/size/expansion all intermingle in an erotic world for me. I used to fantasize about being fat as a young kid. It was some of my first erotic experiences....but, didn't really realized it until I was much older. 
21. I'm a sucker for hour-glass BBW's. It's awful. I'm a grown-up; I know how to behave. But, geesh. Like Augustine: True confession.
22. I love to read. I didn't seriously read until college. 
23. Never planned on being an academic. Graduated cum laude in my bachelors, but didn't know it until graduation day. Didn't care. Grades didn't matter to me. Still don't. I don't believe in a hierarchy of intelligence. Spend enough time with someone, and you'll see their brilliance.
24. [too private to share]
25. Music often saves my life.

"This list was approved by my wife."


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 9, 2007)

oh jebus. where to start!

1. Im extremely proud of my Irish blood. My moms family is big and loud and all about Ireland.

2. I have 2 amazing older half-brothers. But I never see them.  

3. When I was 3 my parents moved me and Derek from New Britain CT, to a little one horse town in western MA. It was the best thing they could've done for us. We HATED this place when we were growing up, but we've both realized what a special town we grew up in. I never want to leave. 

4. I decided to go back to college, after almost failing high school and dropping out of the community college after a year of bad grades and skipped classes. I was young, unimpressed with academics and seeing my first boyfriend. Now Im still young D ), single and so excited to see where my education gets me! I enjoy going to my summer class (even tho its Biology) and I actually look forward to it every week. go me!

5. I started working at a local kennel/grooming shop when I was 17. It was just a summer job back then. But 4 years later, Im still there... because I LOVE IT!!! 

6. I am constantly changing my hair color/style and I have been since high school. Ive been pretty much every color of the rainbow, and its been long, short, shaved... Im a pretty shy person, but when I have a weird hair color, people notice me. and I like it. I guess Im an attention whore.

7. I do not believe in a god, but I do believe in Mother Earth and Mother Nature. 

8. Gary Larson will always have a special place in my heart.

9. All of my closest friends live in different states. It can be a pain in the ass to keep up with everyone, but its worth it.

10. Even though we broke up a few months ago, Im still very close to my ex. Since he was my first boyfriend, I will always consider him one of the most influential people in my life.

11. I absolutely adore dogs, but I my favorite animal is the Elephant. I want to go to Africa some day and see some.

12. I would do anything for a bulldog puppy.

13. I believe in ghosts. Ghost Hunters is one of my favorite shows.

14. Going along with the ghosts theme, I happen to love love love horror movies! Anything spooky and bloody!

15. Im trying to show my girly side in public more often. Ive always liked make-up... now everyone will know it!

16. Gary Oldman and all of his movies make me a happy girl :smitten: 

17. My dog is the best. I really dont know what I would do without her around.

18. I love being drunk. I dont do it often and I dont get too crazy, but being pleasantly intoxicated is fun (and makes for some interesting pictures!)

19. I have a thing for boots and skirts. I see them. I buy them.

20. Im a drummer in a pipe band. Its fun and I get to see cute guys in kilts all summer long. It really doesnt get any better than that!

21. I went to Ireland in 2003 with my mom and my aunt. The single most amazing and inspirational events that has ever occurred in my life. 

22. Im still on dial-up internet. I believe its made me more patient in my everyday life.  

23. I love cooking and baking but rarely do either. But I just got a few Rachael Ray cookbooks and everything looks so damn tasty. I think I need to spend a whole day cooking.

24. Mick Foley is my favorite wrestler/author. Pretty much just my favorite guy. Im gonna meet his someday!

25. GWAR. I dont think i need to explain.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 10, 2007)

(I'm going to steal rainyday's idea and leave one blank )

1. I am the middle child of 3 girls
2. 
3. I am 1/2 Mexican and 1/2 "white"
4. I've only had one real boyfriend, and we've been together for over 8 years
5. I love my 2 dogs
6. I suffered from depression (related to blank #2) for quite a few years, and didn't want to live anymore
7. I lived in Hawaii for 3.5 years when I was a child. I think thats why I love being on the beach. 
8. I still miss my cat who died when I was 15. We found him when we lived in Hawaii, and brought him back with us to Michigan  I don't think he ever forgave us
9. I had a pet duck growing up that I named "Slipper" 
10. I love the color of my boyfriends eyes
11. I love to read, and will re read every book I own 100's of times
12. My sisters were horrible to me growing up, and I still remember the names they called me. 
13. I make up silly songs, usually about my dogs or boyfriend, and will sing them around the house. I made Cocoa's live into a musical one day, and made up a song for everything he did for about 1/2 hour
14. I have a little bump in front of my right ear
15. I've never dyed my hair
16. I am a former Christian
17. I was afraid of grass when I was a baby
18. I am afraid of butterflies
19. I cry easily, but try to hide it
20. My grandmas and my mom are some of the most beautiful women I've ever met
21. One of my favorite series of books are the Anne of Green Gables books. I still read them once a year
22. I love to lay in the sun
23. I played the violin for 7 years, and was never really good. But I loved to play
24. I like to watch basketball (Pistons) and football (u of m)
25. I could lay in my boyfriends arms all day


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm in an introspective mood tonight, so here it goes:

1.) I was adopted through a very "air tight" closed adoption and I know absolutely nothing about my birth family. Not even their nationality. I know they were Caucasian, but that is it. 

2.) I haven't ever had any real desire to find out anything about them or meet them. 

3.) I was raised an only child because my adoptive parents never adopted any other kids and my mom couldn't have any of her own, despite many tries and lost pregnancies.

4.) She did manage to bring one baby to a very premature delivery but he didn't survive. She always considered the fact that she was denied a houseful of children to be the greatest injustice the Universe could ever do to her. 

5.) Once she had her hysterectomy, she pretty much distanced herself emotionally from my father and I, and we have never had a close relationship ever since. We have a relationship, and it's not a bad one, it's just not close.

6.) I was always closest to my dad, even when I was a young kid, but especially after I reached my teen years and into adulthood. I was close to him until the day he died. 

7.) I never had a maternal instinct when it comes to babies. I've never had any kids, and don't plan on having any. 

8.) I'm polyamarous, and have both a Dear Husband of over nine years and a Dear Sweetie of over a year and a half. I love them both the same and consider them both to be my soul mates. We don't live all together, but someday we may.

9.) I have learned the hard way just how ugly people can be to you if you live an "alternative" lifestyle, even people who always came across as tolerant and open minded. So I am very careful who I "out" myself to now. 

10.) I am not a religious person, but I am a very spiritual person and find that I am able to really connect with the Divine when I am alone out in Nature. 

11.) I am a housewife and really love being one. Even though I do have a degree. I would be happy to never work outside of the home again.

12.) I really love learning and perfecting old fashioned housekeeping skills. Cooking from scratch, canning, baking, sewing, tending a garden, etc... 

13.) I grew up inside a HUGE city and have lived all but two years of my life inside that city. I recently moved to a small suburban town just outside of the city and am learning to adjust to the change of lifestyle.

14.) I am very creative and love anything to do with art and crafts. 

15.) I love puzzle games and brain twisters. 

16.) I love documentaries and nonfiction books. I also like sci-fi and mystery.

17.) I eat chocolate in some form nearly every single day.

18.) I love to learn and often take classes just for fun. Be they art, craft, or noncredit continuing education classes at the community college.

19.) I have been tall since I was 14 years old. 

20.) I have been fat since I was in my late teens. 

21.) I have dealt with mobility loss twice in the past ten years. 

22.) I have a love-hate relationship with women and womanhood. I have very few close female friends and have never been able to fit in with social groups of women. I just don't "get" chick flicks, romance novels, kids, and most of the other things women are into. All of my female friends are just like me in that respect. 

23.) I have a near pathological distaste and loathing for people who play mind games and who stir up drama with other people. 

24.) I am a cat person, I have three who were rescued from abusive situations. 

25.) I really enjoy my quiet alone time. I have a major need for solitude. 



Tracy


----------



## Rowan (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's mine...and a lot of it will probably be pretty dark...so...here goes:

1. I'm Irish, German, dutch and native american.
2. I had what my new psychiatrist calls "a chaotic childhood", which includes abuse and unwilling loss of virginity among other things.
3. I married my ex husband right after i turned 21 because I thought no one else could want me. 
4. After being divorced, I too had a "slutty" phase.
5. I have a very deep seeded inherent fear that no one can ever really love me, which is reinforced each time a man dumps me. The most previous relationship, the guy said he loved me but his work was more important. The one that just ended, he said he loves me still but doesnt think we should live together.
6. I self-injured for the first time when i was 14 years old and it is something I havent quite left behind in my life...almost..but not quite. 
7. I was a fairly skinny normal sized kid until about 7 when all the chaos began. 
8. I don't have any actual friends in real life. I never have. By friends I mean someone you hang out with regularly or talk to on the phone, etc, etc. 
9. I am extremely distrustful of people sometimes...especially women due to my ex husband cheating on me with someone i had started to think was my friend. 
10. I was born and raised in Montana, which is breath-taking and id love to go back, but no jobs there.
11. Three times in my life I have dropped everything and moved to be with a man. The first two times, my parents were there to catch me and save me...this time...im all alone. 
12. I am terrified of insects...i totally freak about them. 
13. I never ever ever ever want children. Im too afraid i couldnt love them enough, wouldnt do well by them, and dont want them to edure in life what i have. 
14. I learn things extremely fast, unless it's lessons in life or love...then im screwed.
15. I dont eat breakfast-type foods. 
16. Despite being heavy...since this latest break-up, i've pretty much become anorexic, having lost almost 25 pounds in 3 weeks.
17. I can't live near my mother because she tries to date people in the same dating pool as myself (i.e. my age and older)
18. I am the oldest but also middle child. (My father was married before my mom and had 3 kids 'one adopted' that are all older than me and then my parents had me and two twin boys and a youngest boy that is biologically my nephew 'from dad's first daughter' but we adopted him, so he's my brother now)
19. I've tried to attempt the big S twice now...neither time worked obviously. 
20. My favorite mixed drink is a 'green iguana' or 'melon margarita' as it may. Tequila, melon, triple sec, sour. 
21. I wear socks almost non-stop. I love socks. It's not cuz i hate my feet or anything...i just love socks...they're like a security blanket for me. 
22. I am a voracious reader and I have a fascination with serial killers...I read about them and wonder what happened that they became how they did, whether it is an organic manifestation or due to the environment they were in.
23. I sing in my car ALLLLL the time.
24. In march I dyed my hair from my natural red to a dark red and now i miss my natural color soooooooooo much.

and last but not least...if you havent run screaming by now...

25. Being dumped really sucks, but im doing my best to move on and trying to be excited about moving into my new place on july 1, but its also terrifying because i know i'll have to be super careful with my finances from now on to be able to afford surviving there.

And there you have it...all the scary things that makes Rowan...Rowan.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

....and we love you for all 25 of these as well as the next 25....and the next 25.....ad infinitem.

Bob



Rowan said:


> Here's mine...and a lot of it will probably be pretty dark...so...here goes:
> 
> 1. I'm Irish, German, dutch and native american.
> 2. I had what my new psychiatrist calls "a chaotic childhood", which includes abuse and unwilling loss of virginity among other things.
> ...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 10, 2007)

I love this thread. I am having a wonderful time learning stuff about people I never knew or thought to ask. This is fantastic


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2007)

25 things that make me who I am:




1. I am the oldest of five daughters.

2. I'm parts British, Icelandic and Norwegian. I could be anything though as my maternal Grandfather was adopted.

3. My biological Mom died when I was 11, she was two weeks past her 29th birthday. She died of cervical cancer which is now almost totally curable.

4. My Dad remarried just over a year later to a woman only 11 years older than I. She had a 3 year old daughter who is half black. My Dad and new Mom went on to have 2 girls of their own. My youngest sister was born when I was 15. She's 22 now.

5. I was in advanced English in high school and was even offered a Baccalaureate program but I never graduated with my class. I left school and got a job full-time. I went to night school at 26, took full credited courses and applied to graduate through my original high school. I did it, a little late. But I did it.

6. I have lived in the city, alone, since I was 23. My whole family lives in the suburbs. I can NOT imagine living closer to them. I love them, but they make me crazy.

7. I work in the music industry and love it. I have worked my way up from shipper/receiver in a record chain warehouse, to data entry supervisor, to music buyer. Now I work for a record label/production/management company and adore it.

8. I'm still best friends with my high school best buddy. We've been BFF since we were 14. She is married to her high school sweetheart. I am the legal guardian to all three of their kids.

9. I've struggled with self-loathing for a very long time. I was finally diagnosed as being clinically depressed when I was in my late 20's. A big part of me now thinks it has to do with PMS. How shitty is that? I've struggled very hard to be "ok". I've never felt mentally better as I have since i've been in my 30's. 

10. Last year I lost my job of 15 years, was DUMPED by my emotionally draining boyfriend, was diagnosed with diabetes and found my new job. I started my new job and found out I had diabetes 3 days later. I feel like a fighter. 

11. I value my privacy. I don't invite people over to my home because it's mine. My sanctuary, my refuge. And if someone does get invited in they're always surprised how warm and inviting it is. I don't give off the warm and inviting vibe until you've known me for quite awhile.

12. I adore babies. And they adore me. I used to think I wanted to have many kids. But I don't like kids as much as I love babies. Everything about them. Their smell, their smiles, the way they feel cuddled against me. But I doubt I will ever have one. I'm getting too old and i'm not down with single parenthood. I won't have a baby just to have one. Just because I want one. I want a partner. And if they're not ideal, then there's NO deal. I refuse to drag kids up.

13. I don't believe in God. See #3. 

14. I started smoking at 14 and quit when I was 23. Cold turkey. I have not smoked at all since. Not one drag. Nothing. I still crave it when i'm very stressed out. Funny how that is.

15. For the most part I don't like people. I think they're generally stupid and insensitive and I don't have time for it. I prefer to be alone and that's hard to do because I have that self-loathing issue. Haha.

16. Every time I get hurt by love I swear I can hear more and more doors slam shut. I wish the men I chose were the men for ME instead of it always being a gong show. A few rules. If you say something, do it. Don't do it 6 months from now. If you love me, prove it. Show it. Don't use me, ever. For anything.

17. I like to work but it's not my life. I don't live to work. For the most part the word "career" is somewhat of a joke to me. I work to survive. I don't work to amuse myself. I chose an industry I love though so that makes it easier.

18. Music saves my soul, EVERY DAY.

19. I love to drive. I love the freedom, the power, the control. When I can't drive I feel helpless and depressed. See #15 ( I JUST bought a NEW CAR!).

20. I was in an emotional suckhole of a relationship once and I refuse to do it again. It has colored me to this very second and I hate that someone so flawed has that much control over me. I'm working hard on letting it go. 

21. I'm tough. I have a very strong outer shell. People don't generally mess with me. Inside i'm a big softie. I won't tolerate assholes. I will take on a man if the situation calls for it.

22. The happiest day of my life was when my sister Kimberly was born. I was 13. I didn't know I could feel so connected to someone. Knowing she was part of me was overwhelming.

23. My youngest sister is my heart. One of my best memories in my life is spending time with her as a baby while we were on sumemr vacation. When she laughs, TO THIS DAY, she sounds the same to me as she did at 1 year old.

24. I feel that same love for my nephew. I cried the moment I laid eyes on him. He makes me crazy with love.

25. I can find myself hot and attractive and repulsive and unworthy at the same time.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 30, 2007)

I will be an auntie to a new niece or nephew by the end of this week!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cool thread.. I know its just got bumped but I'm going to try and think of 25 things.


1. I'd had 2 weddings by the time I turned 22 years old.

2. I've lived in 6 states: Illinois, Wisconsin, North Carolina, Florida, Iowa and Oklahoma. (I live in Oklahoma now.)

3. My best friend in the entire world lives in Winnipeg, Manitoba. I miss her more than anything. 

4. I have a stepbrother that's 10, a younger brother that's 25, and a half sister that is 34 or 35. I have never met my half sister. Or her children. And it makes me sad.

5. My mother left my father 3 days before Christmas while he was in Florida attending his mother's funeral. I've never forgiven her. We are no longer close.

6. We found out later it was for a man she'd met on the internet. At the time, he was 25 years old. 

7. I have 3 tattoos, and I plan to get 8 more. I love them. 

8. I'm absolutely obsessed with Stitch (Lilo & Stitch) and I collect everything I can find with him on it. 

9. I pretend to have fun while playing xbox games with my husband so he can never say we don't have anything in common. (We really don't.)

10. I love being a big kid. I love disney movies (see #8), Harry Potter, and computer games.

11. Every relationship I've ever been in started out online. 

12. My other best friend is a guy, an FA, and I miss him. I'm glad he lives 8 hours away, because I'm not sure what I'd do if he lived closer. 

13. My husband and I separated for a year before moving to Oklahoma. He tells me whenever he's mad that he's not sure we made the right decision to get back together. I always tell myself he's saying that because he's mad, but I'm afraid he means it.

14. I have 2 kitties, Charlotte and Phoebe, and I would do anything to protect them.

15. I live in a house that is almost 100 years old. I will never be convinced that it isn't haunted.

16. I love the rain. I love being out in it, I love splashing in puddles, and I love the sound. 

17. I could live on grilled cheese sandwiches.

18. I always have fresh-cut flowers on my kitchen table. Usually they're daffodills or lilies. 

19. I am closer to my mother in law than I am to my own mother. She's a wonderful woman.

20. I've never been a bridesmaid.

21. While my husband and I were separated, I met and fell in love with a guy I met online from Canada. He broke my heart into ten thousand little pieces, and I'll never be the same again.

22. I hate that so much of my life has been sad.

23. I'm really an outwardly happy person. I try to live each day as it comes, and try really hard not to dwell on the past.

24. I want kids more than I can possibly express.

25. I miss my Dad. (He lives 600 miles away.) We are super close.


----------



## Midori (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow ... what a great thread ... I wonder if I can do this ... 

1. I am adopted and have no idea about the nationality of my parents. Apparently they were caucasion but I know nothing else about them. My adoptive parents, my only parents were upper middle class and have been married for almost 50 years.

2. I have an older brother and a younger sister neither of them biological.

3. Being adopted has been a big deal to me, my whole life.

4. I have been a -big- girl since I was in the third grade.

5. I had weightloss surgery and was not considered -successful- by weight loss standards.

6. I have never truly felt comfortable with anyone's Love though I crave it worse than any drug I could imagine.

7. I have always felt unloveable.

8. In spite of this, I have more than a person has a -right- to, wonderful friends. They love me and think the world of me but few of them really know all there is inside of me when it comes to my struggles.

9. I am submissive by nature and drawn to M/s relationships however, it would be a mistake to think that passive and doormat are the same as the submission I speak of. ~laughs~

10. I have moved 11 times in my life and my parents have moved 17. 

11. My parents weren't in the military! ~laughs~

12. I am a closet poet trying to force myself out.

13. I have three tattoos ... two of which took 17 hours to complete (for both) and I am getting another tommorrow.

14. I love Asian painting,cuisine, art, decorating, ... any Asian asthetics basically. I SHOULD have been born a fat and happy geisha! ~winks~

15. I read so much I need 12-step help.

16. I am a text book underacheiver academically.

17. I still want to be a forensic psychologist when I -grow up-

18. My biggest fear is being alone.

19. My father has Alzheimers and I am terrified every time I am around him that -this- time he won't remember me.

20. I love music and often communicate with lyrics when words fail me.

21. I love the mountains but the beach calls to my soul.

22. I lied to a Man I grew to love very much for two years about what I looked like online because I was ashamed of my weight. 

23. I have 6 cats and my greatest jokingly named fear is becoming -THAT old cat lady- that lives down the street.

24. I love sun rises.

25. I wear 14 pieces of jewlery every day! ~laughs~

&#9834;midori


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay, I'll have a start too!

1. I'm 24, Austrian and I love my country. I just love the landscape, the culture and the friends and life I got to know here.

2. I'm really into music. I love singing, playing the piano, playing the french horn and listening to music. But really listening, not just turning on the radio!

3. My favourite song is "Music" by John Miles, because "...music was my first love, and it will be my last .... my music pulls me through!"

4. I'm a teacher.

5. I love the smell of the rain on a summer's day.

6. My best friend has just left for the US, she will stay in Michigan for one year to teach there. I will miss her so much!

7. My family! I have a great and big family, and we all live very close and see each other very often. Those are always funny days, which reminds me...

8. When I was 3 my mum washed my favourite shoes. They were red, really tiny (of course!) and cute. She put them in the oven (!!!) to dry, but she forgot them and so they were burned and black. I dreamed about them last night!

9. My friends, what would I be without my friends who are there for me when I need them and who understand when I need space and time for myself!

10. Nature: flowers, trees... it always pushes me up as if I was on some sort of drug, when the trees start to get green in spring. I can't stop smiling then.

11. strawberries and chocolate

12. my dog Robin

13. me being a child. I will ever be!

14. driving. I love driving, especially at night

15. my eyes... I never thought I would see again, due to a mysterious eye disease, but now I can!

16. all the mistakes I have made until now, they will always be part of my life, "Je ne regret rien", because if you don't do the things you intend to, even if they turn out to be bad, you would always say "What if I had done..."

17. my primary school teacher... she always encouraged her pupils to do things their own way. I learned a great deal from her and probably it's because of her that I have become a teacher too!

18. my usual chaos

19. cooking ... I like cooking, and body shows it!

20. Snow at christmas ... it's magical, and then listen to "I'm dreaming of a white christmas"

21. Harry Potter .... the magical world I love and adore

22. I usually get up late in the morning... too late!

23. Oh yes, I almost forgot:

24. Coffee

25. And Coffee again!!!

I think I somehow in between swiched to the things I like and love, but what the hell...


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*01 - My name is CRISTIANO.
02 - I am brazilian, a mixture of many ethnic groups.
03 - I am the youngest son of the family. I have one brother, He is doctor.
04 - My mother and my father are married for 37 years, my family is cute.
05 - My height is 6'4" and my weight is 250 lbs. I am very big.
06 - My infancy and my adolescence were very healthy.
07 - I studied in the faculty of law between 1998-2002.
08 - In 1999, I developed an inexplicable depression.
09 - It devastated 5 years of my youth.
10 - Since 2002, I do therapy because of this.
11 - In the same year, I had a relationship after 5 long years of loneliness. This was not happy, but a beginning of a new life.
12 - In 2004, I had another relationship with a sexy actress from Rio de Janeiro. It did not have success because of the distance.
13 - In 2005, finally, I started the happiest relationship of my life with a gorgeous attorney and plus-size model of my city.
14 - I want to marry her and to have 2 sons with her, a girl and a boy.
15 - But, if We enrich, We think of having 4 to 6 sons, the whole team.
16 - I did my master in law between 2003-2005.
17 - I teached for graduation students during this time and I love it.
18 - Because of this, I quited of the office.
19 - I am still attorney only for friends that knock my door.
20 - Nowadays, I teach law for more than 200 students.
21 - I am studying english and français. Then, I would like to learn deutsch and español.
22 - I wish I could do my doctorate in the Europe.
23 - Diseases and loneliness are my biggest fears.
24 - I do not dissociate love and sex. If I do not love You, no sex for You.
25 - I am a proud fat admirer.*


----------



## Rowan (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting Christiano...nice to know more about you


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

1. I am Irish, a citizen even. But I live in the states
2. I am the youngest of the children in my direct family
3. My best friend is my girlfriend
4. When I hit puberty, I finally realized that girls dont actually have cooties!
5. I have lived in San Diego all my life
6. I am a nerd
7. I am a rocker, more of a metal head though
8. I cry during sad movies
9. I am one of the real people in this world who ACTUALLY has ADD
10. I know how to keep a beat going, far better than steve martin in 'The jerk'
11. I am in love
12. I am a Catholic, but I dont go to church every sunday
13. I'd like to get a job working with computers or setting up stages for concerts... which I might do soon!
14. I want to be a Pilot
15. I am a good driver
16. I am an FA
17. I am a lover, but if you hurt someone I love, call interpol to get me off your trail
18. I love cake!
19. I dont mind tattoos!
20. I have taken martial arts, because I too wanted to be a ninja and fight people
21. I dont get sick on rides. But if I take a nap, get me a trashcan!
22. I dont practice chivalry, I perform it!
23. I like being around the city
24. I feel that I am truely a man if a woman tells me I am
25. I am 18, and 165 pounds!


----------



## Keb (Jul 30, 2007)

1. I am English, Dutch, German, and a bit of everything else.
2. I am all American.
3. I am Christian/Lutheran.
4. I'm the oldest child in my family, just like both my parents were in theirs.
5. I was born on Hinamatsuri, Japanese Girls' Day.
6. I was born on a mountaintop in Tennessee, greenest state in the land of the free...
7. I am an author.
8. I love cats and small children.
9. I prefer to wear skirts and dresses.
10. I love my given name.
11. I have a hearing loss. My sister has the same. My brother has a heart problem and almost didn't survive infancy...but I'm glad he did.
12. I don't smoke, don't like alcohol (but will have a sip for a toast), and figure I'm crazy enough without trying drugs. I can make myself high just by -thinking- about pixie stix; who needs marijuana when you have imagination? Though I have a high sex drive, I believe I will be happier in the long term if I save sex for marriage...so I find other ways to have fun.
13. I adore books and stories. 
14. I love the texture, the color, and the -potential- promise of different bits of fabric. Fabric stores (and book stores) are dangerous to my bank account.
15. I am a teacher. I revel in the moment when a student really understands something; it's a beautiful moment.
16. My feet are too big. It's hard to find sexy awesome boots in my size. This makes me very sad.
17. I love ice water, pretty cups, and soft cloaks. I've discovered that cloaks are better than coats because you can share them.
18. I believe I am a princess, and therefore must do my best to behave like one.
19. I am a total attention whore, even if sometimes I just want to lock everyone outside my room and be by myself with a book for a bit.
20. I've never really been in love, but I can't wait until I am.
21. Adventures are awesome, Christmas is awesome, but sometimes just playing Mario Kart with my family is the awesomest thing in the world.
22. I have no sense of rhythm or tone but love to dance and sing. Especially in Renaissance Faire garb. Mmm.
23. I am a total geek...my degree was in Computer science, I have Harry Potter robes (school with Gryffindor scarf and a sparkly blue ministry wizard robe), a Final Fantasy White Mage robe, and a starfleet uniform with homemade communicator pin, the ball gown from Disney's Beauty and the Beast, and my faire garb (all made by me, yay!). Also some rather fantasyesque clothes that I made but can actually wear to work or whatever. I've been playing on the internet since 1995, I grew up with a crush on Wesley Crusher, Marty McFly, and Robin from the cheesy Adam West Batman series (hey, I was like 11, give me a break), and I still have my legos.
24. I love my hair and my dimples. Other people love my smile, so I try to smile lots! Despite the fact I think I have very little to be vain about, I'm incredibly vain...I'll constantly ask people if my hair looks good and make strange faces in the mirror and draw pictures of myself all over the notes I'm taking in a class or meeting. My pictures usually look thinner than my photographs. 
25. I still make wishes on stars, dandelions, and the last cherry in a cup of fruit cocktail.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

Rowan said:


> Thanks for posting Christiano...nice to know more about you



*Oh My Dream... You are always welcome... **I LOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!!* :wubu:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2007)

pudgy said:


> 11. I am an avid lover of books and reading. I can read some 600 WPM




:shocked: 

Holy crap, that's insane fast!!!!!

Thanks for sharing your list.


----------



## Aurora1 (Aug 1, 2007)

1.	I am an only child.
2.	I am terrified of bugs, any bugs.
3.	I like to cook even though I not really good at it or do it that often.
4.	I love to travel and want to see the whole world someday.
5.	Im in love with a mousethat lives in Floridaand I require seeing him at least three times per year. 
6.	I am fascinated by polygamy and my favorite show is HBOs Big Love.
7.	I am a total freak and I cannot help itnone of that making love business for me. 
8.	When I really and truly want something I almost always get it.
9.	When I make up my mind that I am going to do something I do it all the way.
10.	I was a rebellious teenager and broke my parents heartson more than one occasion. 
11. My mother and I have a tumultuous relationshipto say the least. I go between being extremely angry with her when she is nasty and feeling pity for her childhood that she shared with me that has made me so sad for her and angry at the same time that she cannot get past it. 
12.	I don't really and truly trust anyone. 
13.	I know when someone is trying to manipulate or take advantage of me even if I pretend not to notice.
14.	I am inclined to see the beauty and good in other people and find it tremendously hard to see it in myself. 
15.	I refuse to participate in any kind of mental therapyI think its a crock. 
16.	I love animals so much and want another Shit Tzu or an Angora rabbit. I HATE cats!
17.	I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that God exists and I am a practicing Roman Catholic.
18.	I cry at funerals more for the surviving people that are sad and lost more than the people who have actually passed.
19.	I have no regrets. I believe every little twist and turn in my life has brought me to where I am today and will bring me to where I am supposed to be one daywhenever and where ever that may end up to be. I believe in fate. 
20.	I am a princess .and I have the tiara to prove it! LOL
21.	I hate living in New Jersey and would like to move to the West coast maybe one day.
22.	I had a lesbian experience when I was 8 yrs old with the girl that lived next door to me and was the same age as me.(no joke, she molested like all the girls on my block!!!) She is out of the closet and living with her life partner. I often wonder if that experience has lead me to have bisexual tendencies or sometimes be turned on or attracted to some other women.
23.	I sleep with the TV and air conditioner onall year round because I also like to sleep under my big comfy comforter all year roundI use a fitted sheet and I dont use a top sheet..I hate top sheets! lol 
24.	My natural hair color is red.
25.	I tested an IQ of 140 in grammar school and my parents refused to tell me what my IQ was until I graduated from high school.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not going to copy and paste, but mine is going to sound a lot like Mini's anyway.

1) I am the older of two children. I'm overly protective of my younger sister.

2) I have a very sarcastic and cynical wit that rubs most people the wrong way, but can produce some extremely funny comments.

3) Most people probably dislike me a lot less than I allow myself to beleive.

4) I'm not good at initiating conversations with people I don't know, but I can go on for hours if a new face shows themselves to be of interest, as though I've known them forever. I've met most of my friends this way.

5) My default expressed emotion is nothingness. This is often taken for sadness, depression, anger, or general not-happiness. My coworkers have fielded numerous inquiries from customers about this.

6) In tandem with #5, I rarely express being happy. Doesn't mean I'm not. It just means you don't need to know, and if you know me well enough, you'll understand anyway.

7) I don't show my teeth when I smile. I think it makes me look stupid.

8) I love to sing. Always have. Anything is easier with music on. I used to listen to music while I was doing my homework. Sometimes I sang along, too. I have a strong concept of beat and rhythm, but don't play any instruments.

9) I care much more about/for my family and friends than I generally make apparent.

10) I have many friends, but few of them really know me.

11) It takes serious effort to gain my trust, but almost nothing to lose it all again.

12) I spend the vast majority of my time alone. I prefer it.

13) I'd rather sit around and talk randomly for hours than actually go out and do something. A friend and I once walked around her neighborhood at least a dozen times in 2 hours talking about random stuff.

14) I will start arguments if I'm bored. I enjoy arguments. I enjoy being an ass. I will make comments suggesting myself to be in support of or to hold beliefs I do not support/hold, if I feel the reaction of others will be worth the lie. Usually, I'm nicely proven correct in those feelings. There's little more satisfying than watching someone have to actually stop and ponder whether or not you're bullshitting them.

15) I have a truly demonic temper. I've gotten it mostly under control, but I still explode from time to time. Two different anger management classes had little effect on this matter.

16) I'm very tall, I enjoy looking down at people, and I hate looking up at people.

17) I can read and manipulate auras. I used to be much better at it in grade school, but I'm still one of the first people to see the clouds around others that contradict what they're trying to present.

18) I was *the* target for being made fun of from 1st-11th grade. In 12th grade, everyone else finally caught up to me in maturity level, and stopped picking on me. Still, those 11 years are largely responsible for the cynic I am today. If only I'd been like this when I was 6...

19) I hate politics, but I'm a pretty good diplomat. I can talk my way through and out of almost any situation.

20) I'm a virgin, and perfectly fine with that. I've only ever been on one date. And yet, guys ask me for girl advice. More than once. I have no idea what makes me a supposed authority on this subject.

21) I make a concerted effort to not be predictable. I am contradictory almost by nature. I work almost as hard to try and maintain a balanced level of respect and animosity among everyone who knows me.

22) I have very good control of my feet. I can peel a banana with my toes, and play a good game of Mariokart, hands-free. I like to walk barefoot on stones and other "uncomfortable" surfaces.

23) I'm not a very neat person. I prefer what I call "organized chaos". I pretty much know where everything in my room is, but good luck to anyone else finding it if it's not on top of the pile.

24) Likewise, I'm very good with remembering locations of things and describing them to other people, yet my geographical skills are poor, and I suck at following the directions of others.

25) I'm running out of numbers, so here's a bulk factoid. I loathe stupid and willfully ignorant people. I don't hate individuals unless they've actually done something worthy of hatred. It takes a lot less effort to hate humanity in general. I hate people who downplay their own worth, or make self-deprecating comments in a non-jocular fashion. I hate it when people won't take my compliments seriously, even though I know I have my own problems in that regard.

Maybe I'll add more if someone gives me the go ahead. I like this chance to put myself in a list.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmm. 25 things. A lot of things, no? I'll try.
1) My name is quite unusual and I love it.
2) I roll my own cigarettes and anyone who knows me comments on the way I am quite ritualistic about it.
3) I stroke the back of my head when I'm talking or thinking or when I’m nervous or bored.
4) I read a lot of books.
5) I learn poetry by heart - I think that when you learn something beautiful it becomes a part of you.
6) I speak lots of languages: some really well while I guess my way through others.
7) My room is full of books I've started and never finished
8) I chew my nails and it's a terrible habit
9) I have an addictive personality - I will only smoke 15 cigarettes in a day or I will have none at all; when I discover a new subject I devour everything written about it, as if it's an obsession, and then drop it like a hot potato...
10) I'm Jewish
11) I'm a Zionist
12) I love meeting new people but get bored of them very quickly.
13) I present myself as an intellectual to others and secretly feel very inferior and stupid inside.
14) People tell me I'm handsome but I HATE and LOATHE the way I look.
15) I'm very uncomfortable around lots of people and I sometimes wish that the earth would open up and swallow me whole.
16) I love dogs and soppy romantic films.
17) I get very depressed and I feel anxious and suffer from panic attacks.
18) I love travelling but hate planes and take valium to get through journeys involving flying.
19) I play guitar and violin and sing, but only when no one else can hear me.
20) I love Wagner.
21) I’m British but I’ve lived in different countries and I spent the first years of my life speaking Italian.
22) I am an FA, yet very few people, (maybe 1 actually), know quite how much of an FA I am. 
23) I am a teacher but I wish I had the confidence to go further.
24) I am highly educated and probably very clever, and I find it difficult to meet people who I get on with.
25) I am fast becoming addicted to dims because, honestly, I feel lonely in my real life. It’s probably not very healthy for me considering point number 9, but dims seems to me, or at least, maybe I want it to be, full of people who are accepting of differences; people who are considered different in the real world and beautiful here. You might all be dreadful people and I am never this honest with anyone... let alone a thousands-strong group of complete strangers. But in my mind you think the same things as me, and struggle with the same things as me, and that’s comforting.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> 25) I am fast becoming addicted to dims because, honestly, I feel lonely in my real life. Its probably not very healthy for me considering point number 9, but dims seems to me, or at least, maybe I want it to be, full of people who are accepting of differences; people who are considered different in the real world and beautiful here. You might all be dreadful people and I am never this honest with anyone... let alone a thousands-strong group of complete strangers. But in my mind you think the same things as me, and struggle with the same things as me, and thats comforting.


You know what, though, that's perfectly okay. I've seen many people here, myself included, interact first here online and then reach a level of comfort where they either were ready to interact together personally, in a social setting, or just branch out on their own more in their own lives than before they encountered Dims. The interaction may be online, but like you said very articulately, the connections made here are real. Whether you get some personal fulfillment just from being here (which most of us do!), or if the connections you make here give you the inspiration, confidence, impetus, whatever is needed, to be less lonely in your real life, participating in this community can be very meaningful. 

A very interesting read, Bafta - welcome.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Hmmm. 25 things. A lot of things, no? I'll try.
> 1) My name is quite unusual and I love it.
> 2) I roll my own cigarettes and anyone who knows me comments on the way I am quite ritualistic about it.
> 3) I stroke the back of my head when I'm talking or thinking or when Im nervous or bored.
> ...


 

bei mir bistu shayn... 

di grosse eppel iz geven redt...
::avec:: :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 9, 2007)

1)I became the middle child at age 25..I have an older brother age 34, and a younger (half) brother age 4. (and I HATE saying the half part!!)

2) My first middle and last names translates to Strong Light that Lives by a Stream

3) My birthday is 04/07/1977, and I have some weird fear that astrology got messed up for me, because my birth was a planned C-Section, and I am afraid that messed up the right stars and moons and stuff for me.

4) I have had two cats and both were inherited from roommates that were negligent cat owners.

5) NYC is my favorite place I have been yet, and I need to live there!

6) I got into TWO car accidents when I was learning how to drive when I was 16, this is why I dont have a license.

7) I DID take the driving test at age 22, but failed because I could not back up in a straight line-I ended up on grass- and I didnt care enough to try again.

8) I was diagnosed with Tourettes Syndrome at age 14, which is actually late in life to be diagnosed.

9) Because of a lack of diagnosis, I was often sent by teachers to sit in the hallway because I was disturbing the class with noises that I couldnt control or understand.

10) If I didnt have my friend of over 20 years, Christy, I would not be alive today.

11) I admire people that can speak their minds.

12) I know I have so much to offer, and so much potential. But I dont have the motivation to use it.

13) I never felt the need to have a relationship with my father until he was diagnosed with cancer. I feel guilty and ashamed of that.

14) I often feel responsible for things I have no control over.

15) My friends mean the world to me. I swear I would take a bullet for them!

16) I wish my family would communicate.

17) I was raised as a Catholic but am no longer practicing.

18) I regret not going to college.

19) I grew up 5 minutes from the ocean. I miss the smell of the salt water in the morning and the sound of fog horns while Im drifting off to sleep.

20) I like to wear at least one article of clothing or accessory that doesnt match the rest of my outfit.

21) I picked an engagement ring that doesnt look like an engagement ring on purpose.

22) When I was about 5 years old I cut my finger off, and it was sewn back on. 

23) I love riding in trains.

24) October is my favorite month, but I dont like Halloween. (well..I hate the costumes bu I dont like dressing up in costumes in general lol)

25) I make wishes on every thing I can wish on! Shooting stars, palindromes, fallen eyelashesyou name it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 9, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> 1)I became the middle child at age 25..I have an older brother age 34, and a younger (half) brother age 4. (and I HATE saying the half part!!)



He's your brother, who cares if he's half. You love him, what's the difference?
We have a yours, mine and ours family but to me they're just my sisters.  

You don't have to explain anything to anyone!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 9, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> He's your brother, who cares if he's half. You love him, what's the difference?
> We have a yours, mine and ours family but to me they're just my sisters.
> 
> You don't have to explain anything to anyone!



Oh, I know, and I agree...but I get some looks! LOL..But I DO love the little guy more than anything!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 9, 2007)

goofy ssbbw said:


> Oh, I know, and I agree...but I get some looks! LOL..But I DO love the little guy more than anything!!




We used to get the looks all the time too. My Mom (step Mom to be precise) is only 11 years older than I am but she came around when I was 12. She's earned the Mom title with me. She brought a 3 year old into the mix and then had two more children with my Dad. Yours, Mine, Ours. We used to LOVE playing people for the fools with their weird stares and questions. Yes, my Mom was 11 when she had me, yes, these babies are mine. Haha. People didn't know if they were coming or going.

I was 13 and then 15 when my youngest sisters were born and it was the most amazing thing to ever happen to me. I never knew I could love anything as much as I love them. :smitten:


----------



## sweetbamagrl (Sep 9, 2007)

i'll try here it goes !

1. im irish, german, indian, and amercian .
2. my biggest fears are heights, not finding anyone that will love me for me...
3. have absoultly no self confidence in the way i look 
4. i have been married 9 years, the past 7 years he has been mental abusive
to me .
5. my hubby dont know that im lookin for another man.
6. I cry easily, stay depressed and lonely, saty up half the night.
7. i have a great personality , sensitive, loveing, kinky 
8. i am a heavy smoker.
9. I am a homebody
10. I'm sensitive so try to treat others the way I'd like to be treated
11. Sex is very important to me, although i love cuddlein , and kissin more than sex ! 
12. i hate dentist.
13. im the youngest out of two older brothers.
14. i was married at 18, had 2 boys by the time i was 21.
15. when i was younger my dad was very abusive to my mother, but she loved me enough to finally get out.
16. i love music, country, oldies, rock , and rap.
17. i have lost 18lbs in the last 4 months .
18. i have panic attacks.
19. i sometimes sit here and wonder am i doin the right thing by stayin in my marriage for my kids.
20. i dont have many friends.
21. i think my computer is my best friend.
22. my kids treat me like there daddy does.
23. i love poetry.
24. i love swimming, fishin.
25. my one and only wish for my life , is that i find a good hearted man that wants me just as i am without change and live a happy life...


The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart."


----------



## xeillia (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok guys, here is my list.....

1) I have been overweight pretty much all my life and have been subject to ridicule all of that time.
2) I am half Ukrainian (dads side) and half Australian (mums side).
3) I love being able to stun people by speaking Ukrainian infront of them (most people think I am a full Aussie)
4) My husband walked out on me in June 2007. 
5) I am in love with a man who is old enough to be my father (literally he is 51 and I am 30):smitten: 
6) I survived an abusive and physically violent relationship.
7) I hate being alone and feeling lonely.
8) I love music, any kind that gets your heart racing.
9) I am not too embarrassed to admit that I like sex.:wubu: 
10) I am a very caring person - I care about people a little too much.
11) I suffer from manic depression  depressed because I am overweight, and overweight because I am depressed! 
12) I am the oldest of three children, I am the only girl, my brothers Michael and Nicholas would do anything for me as I would for them.
13) I write poetry and short stories that no one will ever see (except for when I die and cant hide them away)
14) I *HATE* people who lie and are dishonest.
15) I have a very bad temper, I will go off like a rocket at the smallest of things.
16) I like smoking cigarettes despite the bad health effects and social taboos around doing so.
17) I love cats  my cat muffin rules my world
18) I enjoy getting drunk every now and again.
19) I enjoy talking to people about crap, anything!
20) Being a BBW has become my passion.
21) I loathe people who stare! Take a photo it will last longer!
22) My friend of 18 years Rebecca is my rock and guide to sanity
23) I am surprised to admit that I love my job.
24) I love long hot bubble baths! hmmmmmmmmmm
25) After many years my mum and I actually get along with each other instead of fighting all the time.


Well that is me all done !
I just want to say how much I love it here on dims!! 
Cheers
Alex :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 10, 2007)

1. I'm Canadian.
2. I'm a soical butterfly.
3. I have a wicked memory.
4. I have dark brown eyes.
5. I have doormat qualities.
6. I am easily embarrassed.
7. While I don't like confrontation, I find it difficult to back out of one.
8. I am not competetive in the slightest.
9. I tell really lame jokes.
10. I think fresh pineapple is orgasmic.
11. I love to fly but I am terrified of heights.
12. I can sleep through nearly anything.
13. I have the attention span of a 3 year old.
14. Misquitoes don't like me.
15. I floss twice a day.
16. I only paint my toenails.
17. I prefer expensive red wine.
18. I mix my perfumes so NOBODY will smell like me.
19. My thighs are extremely ticklish.
20. I SUCK at math.
21. I can chug a pint of beer in 4 seconds.
22. I still type with one hand.
23. I've nearly forgotten my natural hair-colour, I think it's dirty blonde??
24. I'm a practical shopper.
25. I cannot hold a grudge.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 10, 2007)

I must admit I found yers an interesting read too, Bafta, perhaps at least because of the confluence of #10, #11, & #20. 



Bafta1 said:


> 25) I am fast becoming addicted to dims because, honestly, I feel lonely in my real life. Its probably not very healthy for me considering point number 9, but dims seems to me, or at least, maybe I want it to be, full of people who are accepting of differences; people who are considered different in the real world and beautiful here. You might all be dreadful people and I am never this honest with anyone... let alone a thousands-strong group of complete strangers. But in my mind you think the same things as me, and struggle with the same things as me, and thats comforting.



The uncomfortable truth? There really are some great people here. And most at least understand what you are talkin about: to know something beautiful that the world doesn't find so. Keeps me coming back.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 10, 2007)

1. I am 100% Irish born and bred, but now live in England.

2. I am heart-broken that I have to give my cat away but need's must.

3. I am the most stubborn and head-strong that most people have ever met.

4. I am the eldest of 5, so everything was my fault when growning up.

5. I believe in telling the truth always, even to the point were it hurts.

6. I am about to start a home-study degree course in Psychology.

7. I am Gay and proud to be so.

8. I have lost count of the operation's I have had.

9. I do believe in a higher power but also believe that it is different for everyone.

10. I hate organised religion and people who foist their belief's on others.

11. I love all kinds of music and am not ashamed to admit that Im a pop-tart at age 35.

12. I have a great memory for name's,date's and ph.number's but am hopeless at math's.

13. I am extremely competitive and take board games and quizzes way too seriously.

14. To prove the above comment, my gf beat me at chess once and now over a year later I still refuse to play that game with her.

15. I am a very proud auntie of 2 nieces and 3 nephews whom I spoil every time I return to Dublin for a visit.

16. I am very close to my mum and tell her everything, and yes I mean everything. Mum and I have no secrets from each other.

17. I met my best friend at school when we were both 6yrs old, we are now both 35yrs old and still the best of friends. 

18. I used to have an extremely explosive temper but have worked on it and am now actually mellow although it does raise its ugly head every now and then.:blush: 

19. I love to shop so much that even get excited about grocery shopping. Umm food :smitten: 

20. I have only started to love and respect myself in the last 18months.

21. I have no range of pitch whatsoever so my career as a singer has been ditched.

22. I truly believe that we all need to love and lose in order to grow.

23. I just cannot abide lies,dishonesty and disloyalty. These things are deal-breakers if you wish to remain in my life.

24. I have a great sense of humour and a very dirty mind. 

25. I have enjoyed sharing these things with you all and really could have gone on and on and on and then some. :bow:


----------



## Emma (Sep 10, 2007)

1. I was brought up as an only child but I have a brother who is 14 years older than me. As soon as he was old enough to leave the country he did and has lived abroad for as long as I can remember so it was always just my mother and I. 

2. I've been to Uni two times and always dropped out. I'm back for the 3rd time some time very soon. 

3. The reason I've always dropped out is because I've no idea what I want to do with my life. I feel like I should be doing something but I don't know what and I always get side-tracked by the things in life that are more fun. 

4. I enjoy alcohol far too much. 

5. I enjoy recreational drug use and exploring my mind and spiritual side. 

6. I have a giant family but I only talk to my mother (my own choice)

7. I live with Mr_Nick, Jen, Fizgig, Jakeypanda and Tillypanda. 

8. I love my body, infact I adore my body. It's the best in the world  (well apart from a bit too much hair in places and my boobs may be a little too small, but sod it.)

9. I sleep with my mobile next to my head and a hot water bottle (filled with cold water) under my ear. I hate pillows being too hot!

10. I'm not very independant. I like to be looked after, I believe a man should do that. Sorry to all the feminists and whatnot, but thats just not right for me. 

11. I'm thankful for having a nice big bath, I spend ages in there with rose and red wine bubblebath and a good book. 

12. I love architecture and history. 

13. I dream a lot about time travel. I'd adore to go back and see how the landscape has changed. 

14. I also enjoy reading the history of my home town and looking at pictures of it. I'd love to go back in time for a wander around if it was possible. 

15. I love both the coast and the tv show coast but I'm terrified of the sea. 

16. I'm also scared of clowns (thank you Stephen King and then the combination of mr bungle and acid), spiders, wasps and a room in my house. 

17. I'm perfectly able to turn my feelings off about a person and never contact them again. I've done this lots of times. Some people think I'm cold for this, I just think it's life. 

18. I'm not good at anything. I have no talents. I've always been either bad or average at everything. I'm not stupid, I'm just not very practical or well written. 

19. I believe in God but I've not found the right spiritual path to follow yet. 

20. I have everything I want. I'm in exactly the place in life I always wanted when living at home, I have everything material I want. Yet, I'm still not happy. 

21. I guess I could do with some exercise lol Getting out of breath far too easily these days 

22. Since leaving home I have eaten whatever I wanted to. I gained about 7lbs the first month and for the last 4 I've stayed around the same. Up a few, down a few then up a few and down a few. I eat loads of crap. Take away about 5 times a week, a few chocolate bars a day, crisps, pop and loads of other crap. It's weird, when I was at home I'd eat so strangely because of my Mum. She always wanted us to starve and then only eat healthy stuff and my body used to fight that. lol 

23. Is my lucky number. 

24. I dislike people too easily. 

25. Whenever there is drama going on on the rock scene I somehow end up slapbang in the middle of it. I don't want to be, thats just the way it is.


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I must admit I found yers an interesting read too, Bafta, perhaps at least because of the confluence of #10, #11, & #20.
> 
> 
> 
> The uncomfortable truth? There really are some great people here. And most at least understand what you are talkin about: to know something beautiful that the world doesn't find so. Keeps me coming back.



That's an easy problem to overcome Liz. There's a writer/philosopher called Brian Magee who wrote, quite simply, "does your love of the man's music exceed your hatred of the man's beliefs..." 
Answer: absolutely!


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 10, 2007)

1. I transferred out of two high schools because they weren't challenging me academically
2. Writing graffiti probably kept me from dropping out of high school and got me into a prestigious art school (thank you after school arts programs teaching me that I could get paid off of that art thing)
3. I lost a very close relative to AIDS at a very young age which lead to...
4. At age 12 I stabbed a fellow camper at Scout Camp with my trusty swiss army knife after he said something along the lines of "I'm glad God made AIDS to kill off all the fags" (the kid was okay, just a nasty gash and I got sent home from camp)
5. I attended four colleges in one school year; including my first choice, Emerson, which I had to leave because even though I was more than qualified the school refused to give me financial aid.
6. We lived in the projects until I was 10 but my parents always made the most of their paychecks and tried to take us on lengthy summer roadtrips every year. And I'm really thankful for that as it showed me a world beyond my block (while many kids I grew up still seem as if they haven't gone beyond that) and taught me that despite our struggle there were people out there who got by on far less than us.
7. My raps are unbelievable like aliens in flying saucers, no more iron horses cause I'm buying Porches
8. And my swag is phenomenal
9. I just figured out how to whistle (poorly) in the past year, even though my dad can whistle any song after hearing it once.
10. I still can't snap
11. I backcountry ski
12. If I see a dirt road off the shoulder I MUST TURN OFF and practice my rallying skills
13. I read Achewood nearly every dang old day.
14. I bonded with my girlfriend over old Transformers, fresh burritos and Vice City
15. This list is making me feel like Norm McDonald's impersonation of Larry King 
16. BOATS, DON'T LIKE 'EM? I DON'T WANT TO KNOW YOU
17. FOR MY MONEY GNUTELLA IS THE TASTIEST SPREADABLE TOPPING
18. KAREN IN BATON ROUGE, YOU'RE ON WITH LARRY KING
19. I'm just going to stop here.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 10, 2007)

_25 Things that make me who I am_

1. Im French Canadian and Irish  a 50/50 blend
2. Im the youngest of four children, though I never knew my oldest brother, he died at 6 months. 
3. I grew up in the same house I live in now. How my parents raised three kids in my apartment, Ill never know!
4. My parents spoiled me 
5. I never went to kindergarten  they didnt have it in my town. But I stayed home and would fill notebooks with scribbles and tell my mom I was writing stories. Then I would expect her to read them. She always got them wrong!
6. I refused to watch Sesame Street because it was all reruns. I meant I already knew that stuff!
7. My name was never added in the Births section of the family bible so for a long while, I was convinced I was adopted.
8. At age 7, I claimed to have witnessed a murder. The next two years were filled with policemen, lawyers, court dates and stress for my parents. I use the word claimed because to this day, I remember my claim, but not the actual witnessing. I think I will always feel as though I made the whole thing up.
9. At age 8, I started getting fat. By the time I was 9, I was the fattest kid in my grade and throughout the rest of my school years, I was always the fattest in the school.
10. I went to Catholic school for 12 years. High school was all girls, so was college! 
11. I will always feel guilty for not applying myself enough in high school and college and for the amount of money my parents paid for my schooling.
12. I married the first man I ever met that liked fat women because although I knew they were out there, I never thought I would find another FA. We divorced 7 years later.
13. I'm a dreamer and despite my age, I still think I'm going to meet and marry a strapping young man and have a house in the burbs with two kids, a dog and a minivan. LOL!!!
14. I dont really *like* being fat, its just who I am and I accept that.
15. I have the most amazing, supportive, loving family in the world.
16. I have been lucky enough to travel to England, Germany, France and Japan
17. I am a Cancer Survivor but it doesnt feel like a big deal.
18. I miss having a man in my life  a lot!
19. I love animals, all kinds, and often apologize to bugs before I squish them!
20. I talk to myself a lot! LOL!
21. I know I am an intelligent person but often when reading these forums or talking in Dim Chat, I feel incredibly stupid and ill-versed.
22. I love arts and crafts and wish I could be an artist.
23. I dont vote. I figure that politics is just like New England weather you dont like it, wait a minute and it will change. One politician gets elected and does one thing, soon enough someone else will come along and undo it and do something else  so why bother
24. I realize that #23 makes me part of the problem rather than part of the solution! LOL!
25. Outwardly, I am a confident person, but inwardly, I am wilting, crumbling, dying from fear


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 10, 2007)

1. I'm multiethnic (African, German, Irish, French, Native American, and _probably_ Romani).
2. I have one brother, who's 13 years my junior and developmentally disabled.
3. I was something of an anthropology experiment.
4. I'm a deist.
5. I have no formal college degree, but the equivalent of at least two.
6. I'm something of a literary geek.
7. I enjoy anthro art.
8. Seconded from StrawberryShortcake: I love children and I think adults often take advantage of them.
9. I'm not fond of bigots, drama queens, or dogmatists of any stripe.
10. I've been accused of being a misanthrope.
11. I sometimes suspect that I'm an empath.
12. I did a stint in the military.
13. I love to swim.
14. I'm fond of most species of animals and wish that I could keep more pets.
15. I have more than one nuisance-level autoimmune condition.
16. Because of one of those conditions, I may be functionally sterile.
17. I don't seem to experience jealousy.
18. My concept of "family" has little to do with genetics.
19. I like body art, but only have two piercings.
20. I tend to wear either boots or sandals, and like clothing with pockets.
21. I have several very weird minor turn-ons.
22. My "car" is a mid-level "hybrid" bicycle.
23. I'm a gamer.
24. I have off-black hair and amber eyes which look orange in certain lights.
25. I'm painfully honorable in my own weird way.

There's more, but I'm keeping it to 25.

-Qit


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> 1. I'm multiethnic (African, German, Irish, French, Native American, and _probably_ Romani).
> 2. I have one brother, who's 13 years my junior and developmentally disabled.
> 3. I was something of an anthropology experiment.
> 4. I'm a deist.
> ...



can i just say i'm painfully curious as to what you look like?

damn my being nosey.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> can i just say i'm painfully curious as to what you look like?


I've got a pic in my profile.

-Qit


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 10, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> That's an easy problem to overcome Liz. There's a writer/philosopher called Brian Magee who wrote, quite simply, "does your love of the man's music exceed your hatred of the man's beliefs..."
> Answer: absolutely!



I agree! Just don't always find others that do.  Same territory comes w/ being a Philip Larkin fan...


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I agree! Just don't always find others that do.  Same territory comes w/ being a Philip Larkin fan...




What good taste! 

My father new him... (Well, not personally)... Larkin was the librarian in his university. Apparently he was perfectly horrible and objectionable in person. A great poet though. 

If you're interested in Wagner, the book I was quoting is called "Wagner and Philosophy", by Brian Magee. It's a really good overview. Magee is such a clear and sensitive writer too. Enjoy...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 11, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> My father new him... (Well, not personally)... Larkin was the librarian in his university. Apparently he was perfectly horrible and objectionable in person. A great poet though.
> If you're interested in Wagner, the book I was quoting is called "Wagner and Philosophy", by Brian Magee. It's a really good overview. Magee is such a clear and sensitive writer too. Enjoy...



Hull, probably, eh? Yeah, I even enjoy reading PL's letters, which thoroughly challenge his likeability (ahem) despite amazing prose, although then there's of course the famous assertion by M. Amis that when he met PL he divined through the look in his eye that all that curmudgeon-liness was just an act... Not sure I believe THAT. Hah. Anyhow.

Thanks for Wagner rec!


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> What good taste!
> 
> My father new him... (Well, not personally)... Larkin was the librarian in his university. Apparently he was perfectly horrible and objectionable in person. A great poet though.
> 
> If you're interested in Wagner, the book I was quoting is called "Wagner and Philosophy", by Brian Magee. It's a really good overview. Magee is such a clear and sensitive writer too. Enjoy...



Librarians are losers!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 16, 2007)

twenty-five facts about me

1. english writing major
2. twenty years old
3. girlfriended by dan ex machina
4. collector of owls
5. obsessed with graphic novels, most recently anything by jeffrey brown
6. junior at william paterson university
7. i never want to have children
8. recently learning how to drive
9. poet
10. addicted to shopping
11. i can't go a day without drinking coffee
12. i can't go five minutes without checking facebook/myspace
13. my favorite scent is cool citrus basil from bath and body works
14. i'll eat basically anything with cheese on it
15. i only drink my coke with lemon
16. showering is my favorite part of the day
17. i spend a very long time on my hair and makeup
18. currently employed with an on-campus computer lab job
19. i'm terribly sensitive
20. my favorite restuarant is cheeseburger in paradise
21. i LOVE egg (iloveegg.co.kr)
22. i'm a fan of stella
23. my favorite band is the decemberists
24. i'm really into the skinny jeans/babydoll top look
25. copy editor at one of my campus' newspapers


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 16, 2007)

troubadours said:


> 21. i LOVE egg (iloveegg.co.kr)



OMG I LOVE I LOVE egg!


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 16, 2007)

1. I eat dangerous amounts of Chinese food.
2. I'm a music critic.
3. I could use the money.
4. I play weird amounts of Sonic Youth.
5. I've probably spent more money on stuffed owls in the past year than hygenic products.
6. I look equally breathtaking with both long and short hair.
7. I read unhealthy amounts of Robert Christgau.
8. I'm a recovering sex addict and this has caused trouble for myself and others here.
9. I have a B.A. in English that has proven useless so far.
10. I learned to drink before I learned to drive.
11. I'm working on my first rap album and my third rock album. 
12. I hate living at home.
13. My girlfriend is beautiful and intelligent and puts up with my shit more than most.
14. I wear black clothes almost exclusively.
15. I eat a lot of soup and I'm slightly obsessed with liquid foods.
16. My guitars need new strings.
17. I do not eat cheese, fruits or vegetables.
18. I really, really want that associate editor job at CMJ. 
19. I really, really want that $1200 apartment in Montclair.
20. "There were never any good old days / They are today, they are tomorrow."
21. Superbad and Knocked Up probably ended comedy for me.
22. "Guess what / Your pain's been done / To perfection by everyone / And the first thing every killer reads is / 'Catcher in the Rye'" 
23. My girlfriend doesn't know left from right :/
24. I like squeezing her fat
25. She likes touching my balls, which are so sensitive this causes me to practically pass out


----------



## ripley (Sep 16, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> 22. "Guess what / Your pain's been done / To perfection by everyone / And the first thing every killer reads is / 'Catcher in the Rye'"



You quoted Clem Snide. Bet you regret that!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Mexican born in the USA.
2. Mother from Chihuahua, Mexico. She became a US citizen in 2001.
3. I am 28 years old
4. I have a big crush on someone here. :wubu: ( But there is always room for more. )
5. I have a 4 year old son.
6. Son was diagnosed with a brain tumor in Feb. 2006
7. Son is now living a normal and healthy life. 
8. I keep talking about my son's illness because I am still dealing and healing from it.
9. I have only one older sister. She lives in Texas and she having her first baby any day now.
10. I lived in Georgia for almost 10 years. Now I am currently living in Colorado.
11. Got altitude sickness when I first moved here. I am at 6,202 ft. above sea level.
12. I use to sing in church back in GA.
13. My son has an awesome father. 
14. My son is part Mexican and part White. 
15. I am very open minded when it comes to culture and race. 
16. I am an open minded Christian. 
17. Found out my best guy friend from Jr. high is gay. ( He use to have a crush on me. )
18. Always tried to be the "good girl" all my life. This year...I have been a little naughty. 
19. My uniform is always jeans, a black blouse or shirt, sliver hoop earrings and some sort of dressy shoes. Scented lotion and strawberry lip gloss.
20. I have very healthy hair. I have never colored it or use anything harsh on it.
21. I have been in love only one time. He is the only man I have ever 'been with'. 
22. I don't drink because my father was an alcoholic.
23. I like all kinds of music. My favorite bands are No Doubt and Mana.
24. I am very close to my Mexican Mama. She is my best friend. 
25. I love Dims and all of you here.:kiss2: Started feeling sexier since I came here.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 16, 2007)

mimosa said:


> 7. Son is now living a normal and healthy life.



I'm so happy to hear this, mimosa


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm so happy to hear this, mimosa



Thank you.:bow: :kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 16, 2007)

mimosa said:


> 8. I keep talking about my son's illness because I am still dealing and healing from it.


Please keep doing this - if it's important, and it helps you - I'd like to hear about it. 



mimosa said:


> 19. My uniform is always jeans, a black blouse or shirt, sliver hoop earrings and *some sort of dressy shoes*. Scented lotion and strawberry lip gloss.


_LOVE _this.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 16, 2007)

1. I was born and raise in Portland Oregon. 
2. I've always been a big person. Child and adult. 
3. My parents were chill hippies, which I think makes me a bit more chill of an adult. 
4. I'm a massage therapist. 
5. I love black cats more than any other. 
6. I am obsessed with Mexican food. 
7. I've known and had the same best friend for over 10 years. 
8. I've had 10 piercings and have 3 tattoos. 
9. I inherited my big boobs from my grandma. 
10. I laugh just like my mom. ( And I love it) 
11. I am a great listener. I love to let people vent about anything they want. 
12. I grew up on Mexican food. 
13. I love to play fight and I love to wrestle. 
14. I love the colors green and purple. 
15. When I was 11 I was obsessed with En Vouge. They made me want to sing. 
16. I have an unhealthy addiction to eye makeup. 
17. My summer camp I went to as a kid. It had and still has so much influence on me. 
18. I love to make people happy, sometimes to a fault. 
19. I love taking photographs. 
20. When I was little, I practiced snapping my fingers till I got blisters. When I have a goal, I make it happen. 
21. BigCuties... wow what a liberating experience. 
22. Dimensions, this place impacted me more in the last year than I ever though it could. It seems to be part of me now. 
23. My ex bf helped me be who I am today. He made me realize exactly what I DIDN'T want to be and who I don't want to be around. 
24. My love for fashion. 
25. My spirituality. 

This is no order. Just stuff I thought of.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Please keep doing this - if it's important, and it helps you - I'd like to hear about it.
> 
> 
> 
> _LOVE _this.



I appreciate it.:bow:  Very sweet of you. Thanks :batting:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 16, 2007)

You sound like a very cool person. You like Mexican food, En Vogue and cats. Well, me too.  





BigCutieSasha said:


> 1. I was born and raise in Portland Oregon.
> 2. I've always been a big person. Child and adult.
> 3. My parents were chill hippies, which I think makes me a bit more chill of an adult.
> 4. I'm a massage therapist.
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> You quoted Clem Snide. Bet you regret that!



I never regret quoting the 'Snide, although you might have to hold out for Bachelor no. 2...:doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 16, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You sound like a very cool person. You like Mexican food, En Vogue and cats. Well, me too.



Oh honey, I don't like it. I love it! If someone said, " Guess what? Your only going to be able to eat mexican food for the rest of your life." I would say... Schweet! Something tells me we would get along if you like cats as well.


----------



## ripley (Sep 17, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> I never regret quoting the 'Snide, although you might have to hold out for Bachelor no. 2...:doh:



Yup, I know you girlfriended the troubadours.  I was just so excited to see someone else who not only knows them, but likes them too. It's a first for me and I got all giddy. :happy:

Been here for free MP3's of some live stuff?


----------



## stillblessed23 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> 25. I have a twisted sense of humor and appreciate others who do, too.



lol I too have a very twisted sense of humor Tina and sometimes laugh at things that others would find repulsive lol what can I say I'm a visual person and my mind can take an idea and run with it.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok here's my 25

1. I am a Daddy's girl always have been and always will be I am completely obsessed with my father.

2. I was a catholic school girl from first to 12th grade. Even though I was raised baptist.

3. Everything you heard about all girl catholic school girls is true and I'm sure that at least 50% of the sterotypes I probably fit into lol.

4. I am still attempting to "find" myself and have changed my college major at least four times.

5. I think I am the only person in Baltimore who actually likes Klye Boller from the Ravens

6. That would lead to the fact that I love football and WWE wrestling.

7. I shamelessly write Degrassi the Next Generation fan fiction and am pretty much obsessed with the show.

8. I am 21 years old witch makes fact number 7 all the more shameful.

9. I love to cook it was something that I got into at a very young age.

10. My father is a total pot head but he is so cool because of it lol.

11. I love being fat but I sometimes want to live life on the other side aka the "normal" size, just to see what it's like.

12. I love to draw and paint.

13. I love Broadway Musicals

14. I am a visual learner.

15. I am an aquarius woot woot!

16. I am an extremely giving person by nature, must be the aquarius in me.

17. I love to dance.

18. I have the gift of gab lol, I love to talk.

19. I also love to read and used to stay up late and read with a flashlight as a child.

20. I can't wait to be a mother.

21. I am very much a christian in the fact that I have a personal relationship with Jesus, but I still think we can find some other spirtual truths from other religions.

22. My family appears more well off than it actually is, we are middle class posers lol.

23. I have a fear of Math, clowns, heights, planes, and death.

24. I am allergic to aspartame.

25. I have always had extremely over active imagination lol.

That was harder than I thought to think of 25.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

1. I'm the oldest of 3 girls, which has made me older than I really am.

2. My youngest sister is my best friend.

3. I bite my nails. I stopped for a while and then just recently started up again. I hate it, but I can't stop. I'm doing it right now, actually.

4. I hate when people intentionally misspell things. Ex.) Kountry Kitchen. It's not cute and it's not funny.

5. I'm in my second semester of nursing school It's amazing... I love it. I have 2 1/2 semesters left.

6. I've worked at the same pediatrician's office off and on for 5 years. I used to love it, but now I'm starting to resent it.

7. I'm single for the first time in 4 years.

8. I think I have music ADD. My iPod is always on shuffle and it's rare to listen to more than 30 seconds of a song before I change it again.

9. My car is my second home. I spend so much time driving that it's become a part of me. I even named my car- Lucy.

10. I love Dane Cook... I can pretty much quote anything off of his CDs.

11. I love traveling. The farthest I've traveled outside of the US is Mexico and Canada but I want to travel all over. Greece, Spain, Italy, Israel, England, and France are on the top of my list.

12. My mom's first language was Spanish... but I can't hold a conversation to save my life.

13. I get bored with things quickly. I tried knitting a few years ago. I promised my middle sister I'd knit a blanket for her baby before he was born. He's three years old and the blanket is a 1 in x 24 in strip.

14. I have a weakness for guys with accents.

15. I'm very indecisive and a bit of a pushover. I'm trying to work on that and nursing school has helped immensely. How many nurses do you know who are pushovers? Not many, I imagine.

16. I remember the most random facts, names, and numbers.

17. I wish I had more time to be craftsy. I love drawing and painting, but there just aren't enough hours in the day.

18. When I'm not working at the doctor's office, I'm a nanny to two kids on Saturdays and I drive another kid to soccer practice twice a week. It sucks not being able to work full time when I'm in school.

19. I worry way too much about what other people think.

20. I procrastinate too much. When it comes down to things like studying, I seem to find 10 other things that need my immediate attention.

21. I'm addicted to Facebook, Myspace, and I feel an addiction to Dims is forming. 

22. I have a strange ability to completely cut people out of my life who have hurt me.

23. I have 2 best friends- one male and one female. They keep me sane. 

24. I used to model a few years ago on one of the pay-sites...

25. Nobody in my life really knows the Dims/BBW side of me.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

1. I love cats and still cry over the ones that I had to have put to sleep.
2. Red is my favorite color.
3. The only person I truly trust in my life is my mother.
4. I'm a avid and vorcaioius reader.
5. I'm a rotten speller!
6. I'm am interested in the life and times of Henry VIII and his family
7. The Beatles are my favorite rock band!
8. I love clothes!
9. I eat when I'm bored.
10. I'm fat, have always been fat, and will always will be fat!
11. I love kids but have no desire to have one of my own
12. I made some really bad decisions concerning my love life.
13. I was happy when my father died.
14. Sometimes I feel like a phony and that I don't deserve what I've earned.
15. I can be incredibly and totally shallow.
16. I dream of killing an ex-boyfriend and my ex-friend he betrayed me with.
17. I like junk food!
18. I'm afraid of dying.
19. I don't like going in our basement after dark.
20. I am passionate about live theatre!
21. I daydream about being theatrical choregrapher. 
22. Fall is my favortie season.
23. I have secrets that I've never have and never will tell anyone.
24. I find child abuse and molestation appalling.
25. I am a supporter of the death penalty.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

Why not?

1. I am the youngest of 3 brothers. I have a half sister who was the oldest of us all. I am also an uncle to my sisters 4 children. Awww, Uncle Mark...

2. My brothers and I still have a close relationship, and my mother's one goal was to make sure that always lasted. I have a little bit of both of them in me (Ryan = Sports fan, Kevin = computer/book nerd).

3. I can't stand Celery. Celery and celery seeds can ruin a dish for me. I can't have TUNA because my mom always put celery seeds in the tuna casserole, and I hated it every time.

4. I grew up country. Country Music, barn with horses, moving hay...

5. On that note, I've been pecked in the eye by a chicken. Yes. I have. If you would like the story, ask sometime. It's not all that funny, but I still laugh at it.

6. I've built my last two computers on my own. The first had a lot already "preassembled" because it came as a barebone kit, but there were still lots of things to add.

7. I love sleep. I can't get enough sleep.

8. Cookies and Cream is my one weakness.  

9. I have lied about myself before to make me sound more interesting. Not my proudest moments, but I think in high school everyone does a little of that.

10. I've been said to have an old soul.

11. I miss my dad. He moved to Florida, so it requires time and money that I rarely have.

12. In the past, there were times I got along better with the parents of my "friends" better than the friends themselves.

13. I WISH I could say that music is my life. For now, I can only call it a passion of mine. I never pursued anything musical...

14. I can't shuffle a deck of cards like normal people. My hands just are incapable of this task. Needs practice.

15. In sixth grade I got sick so often I almost didn't move on to the 7th grade. Out of an allowed 42 sick days, I missed 39. 12 were from Pneumonia.

16. I love to ski. Goes along with...

17. I love snow!!!

18. In high school, I was great at math. I took a Calculus class, and my confidence in math failed. Now, I don't think I remember a thing from the class. I wish I did.  

19. I bond well with animals. I don't know how, or why, but I do. I met a friend's dog, and she said the dog hated almost every boy that came to her house. Within 30 minutes the dog was in my lap. I've helped get a cat of out of a tree twice. I used to work on a cow farm, and had baby calves follow me around. Animals make me feel good.

20. I'm a good judge of character, or so I like to think. However, it has to be in person. I hate forming an opinion of someone just by what someone else tells me.

21. Watching your dog be put to sleep in someone else's front yard is the worst memory you could ever have, especially when you blame yourself. It wasn't my fault, but I still regret it.

22. I usually wear a baseball cap in public. One of those insecurities I have or something. I'm not a fan of my hair.

23. I write too much... ::glances over list:: Yep. Far too much.

24. I'm usually completely oblivious to flirting. :blush: 

25. I like history. Specifically, World War II and Revolutionary France interest me.

All right, done. Now I go collapse in a ball in my bed and hope I can feel a little better before my next class... nothing like being sick in college. LoL


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 18, 2007)

1. I am an only child.

2. I am constantly struggling with my own religious beliefs.

3. I sing obnoxiously loud in the car.

4. I am a natural blonde.

5. I love animals, especially dogs.

6. My dad and I rarely talk, but hang out all the time. We just understand each other.

7. I am obsessed with books. I love the way they look, smell, feel, sound...etc.

8. My obsession with books led me to pursue an English degree with a minor in Literature.

9. I'm now doing the grad school thing so I can teach Literature.

10. I am absolutely in love with big dogs, but own a Pomeranian (who I'm crazy about).

11. I hate being told what to do.

12. I can't stand seeing my loved ones cry.

13. I'm not afraid of my own death, but am terrified of losing my parents.

14. I wear a women's size 12 shoe... and hate trying to find that size!

15. I have never smoked a cigarette or tried any drugs.

16. I love water and the feeling of sand between my toes.

17. I am obsessed with text messaging and do it so much that I worry people think I'm stalking them.

18. I'm a classically trained pianist.

19. My favorite artist is Georgia O'Keefe. Her prints and paintings fill up my bedroom walls.

20. I am VERY clumsy and have I've broken many bones.

21. I believe that PDA is underrated and take part in it as often as possible.

22. I believe that there are very few good parents in this world and hope to be one of those few someday.

23. I have to try hard not to be a hypocrit sometimes.

24. Sometimes, I cry without reason. It's just an uncontrollable release.

25. I am not the size of a jeep.


----------



## braindeadhead (Sep 18, 2007)

25 things about me, which probably 24 more then you cared to know.

1: I am extremely contrarian, I hate following the crowd. I hate it slightly more then I hate not being part of the crowd.
2: If I thought most of the world was waiting with baited breath for me to fail there is no way I could even get out of bed, let alone try anything great. That makes me more empathetic to Brittany Spears then I ever thought I would be.
3: I am afraid to let people down. I often lie to avoid letting people down, then I get caught in my lie (which I always do) and make things much worse. Im working on this but when I mess up, my first instinct is still to lie.
4: I have an odd fascination with Zombies. I have read the Zombie Survival Guide and took many of its instructions to heart.
5: I think technology is turning us into zombies, or at least a close facsimile. I much prefer the Buddhist concept of be here now then the ad pitch of be there now. 
6: I love football. I really miss playing. I miss friendships the most, I miss the contact the second most.
7: I often ponder losing my mind. It doesnt sound that bad to me. If I do go insane I hope it really really insane. I hate to go crazy and have no one notice.
8: I have very few friends
9: I rarely take pride in anything I do. 
10: I believe the tale of Humpty Dumpty is the story of all first born children
11: I am the oldest of two.
12: My Dad is a child psychologist and I think I will be a better father then he was. 
13: That being said I was lucky and blessed to have such great parents.
14: Reading what other people have been through makes me think my pains are trifling compared to the challenges others have faced and that I really need to stop complaining.
15: I can be very self destructive
16: It took me a long time to accept that Im intelligent. 
17: I really do believe Im capable of greatness
18: Im glad I quit smoking but sometimes I really miss it. I miss pot too.
19: I wish I was more capable of making leaps of faith when it comes to religion but Im not.
20: I am really funny
21: I have suffered more concussions in my life that I can remember. This has left me with some residual issues, such as sometimes when I sneeze I see stars. That cant be good.
22: I am really ready to be a father
23: I want to write a novel but so far the best I can muster are some crappy short stories.
24: My favorite song is The Weight by The Band. When Im down I listen to that song over and over again. Also, it kills me that it got used it in a Cingular ad.
25: I have a heart has big and as deep as the ocean, its just not easy to get to.


----------



## Tracy (Sep 18, 2007)

1. I'm an only child 
2. God blessed me with wonderful, sweet & smart son that I love with all my heart.
3. I love my Father & Mother 
4. I'm tall and love it!
5. I can not stand for anyone to mess up my hair but love to ride with all the car windows down. 
6. My favorite color is RED and I look great wearing it!
7. I love to have my nails and toenails done but seldom do it.
8. I have a purse for every week of the year. Love em!
9. I love to smile at people and watch their reaction to see if I get a smile back.  
10. I love my fat and fabulous body. But I'm not one for showing it off.
11. I have very sexy legs.
12. I would love to get a tattoo. (Working up the nerve to do it)
13. I would love to meet someone special to share my love with.
14. I enjoy my job and the work I do. 
15. I have secrets that I have never told anyone.
16. My high school years were a very bad time for me.
17. I get very emotional when talking about things that are important to me.
18. If one of my new bosses knew how I felt about her she would get out of my face with her dieting and exercising tips.  
19. Christmas is my favorite holiday
20. I love snow
21. I love to swim (this is a very good stress reliever for me)
22. I have never put any type of hair color on my hair
23. I have tons of gray hair (I love it, it is a silver white and beautiful in my black hair)
24. I would love travel all over the world
25. I think that chest hair on a man is very very sexy! 

Thank you for your time :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> Yup, I know you girlfriended the troubadours.  I was just so excited to see someone else who not only knows them, but likes them too. It's a first for me and I got all giddy. :happy:
> 
> Been here for free MP3's of some live stuff?



I have. What's up with the new record, though? I'm slated to review it, whenever it may hit, but I heard he ditched the rest of the band or something??


----------



## bbwjb (Sep 29, 2007)

1. Born in Sydney Australia from Croatian parents.
2. 1st born out of 3. Speak & write Croatian. But I've never been to Croatia.
3. I became a little fatty when I started school when I began to swap lunches with my friends and their food tasted better than mine.
4. I am an emotional eater!
5. I didn't know being fat was accepted in society until I met my second boyfriend. 
6. I am not with my second boyfriend anymore but still think of him everyday. 
7. I care too much and get taken advantage of because I care. I don't know how to stop it.
8. point 7 is my biggest weakness. it makes me cry.
9. I am a Leo & I have all the traits (the good & bad) of a leo.
10.I want children but I can't.
11.I have 2 cats instead.
12.I have a weakness for shoes, bags and hot bras.
13.I am cheap drunk.
14.I totally love my family and adore my true friends.
15.Besides food the other thing I feed off is compliments.
16.I love kissing
17.I am a very excellent hugger.
18. Everyone says my best feature is my smile.
19. I think my best feature are my breasts and my hair (is that vain?)
20. I like studying & reading about everything.
21. I ask alot questions.
22. I have goals with no plans.
23. I have a tattoo. Getting a second one shortly. I also have piercings.
24. I am learning to take better pictures with a camera.
25. I love myself. 

This was very theraputic. Thanks for reading & for those of you who have shared.


----------



## p_whipped (Dec 25, 2008)

1. I have enriched the lives of those who have known me.
2. I know where all the good restaurants are.
3. Exploring chicago's neighborhoods was a hobby of mine that lead me to learn a lot about people.
4. It has been my experience that people who call themselves "conservative" are uber hypocrites.
5. I believe in biotechnology and gene therapy.
6. Sportscars I have owned many and enjoyed driving them on closed track. Triumph Spitfires mostly.
7. I do not believe in any of the myths i.e. religions
8. I like smoked salmon
9. I once furnished an entire condo with furniture from Ikea
10. I believe the content of a person's character is more important than outward appearances.
11. I am getting...zzz


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is my list. They are not in order of importance, but in the order they came to me. 

1. I am the youngest of 10 children
2. My mother was an alcoholic
3. My father has anger issues
4. I'm independent (learned at an early age that I would have to take care of myself)
5. I Have worked hard for everything I have. 
6. I suffer from depression. It's under control, but it makes things difficult sometimes.
7. I love kids, but don't want to have any. I don't want to screw them up like my parents did.
8. I love animals. I have a cat and would love to have a dog.
9. I converted to buddhism about 12 years ago, but am not a devote follower. I believe in many of the teachings, but not all.
10. I'm not good with managing money. When I have difficulties with my depression I make mistakes, then have to work to get back on track.
11. I've been hurt by people who were suppose to be my friends, so I find it hard to trust people. 
12. I tend to push people away when I am stressed or when I think they are getting to close.
13. I'm very open minded about most things. 
14. I accept people for who they are, but have a hard time accepting myself. I have made some progress over the past year at accepting myself. 
15. I'm a good listener.
16. I love the written word.
17. I'm creative.
18. I cannot work in a job that I hate. 
19. I think naps rock
20. I have a good sense of humour (I am Canadian after all)
21. I hate bigoted people. I have no time for them, at all...
22. I always pull for the underdog.
23. I speak my mind. It may not always be what people want to hear. I'm generally tactful, but I will not put up with other peoples crap.
24. People have told me that I am kind and a warm person. Whatever.
25. I am fiercely loyal to my friends.


----------



## sShameless (Dec 26, 2008)

Just like Lulu, mine aren't in any order...

1 I have 4 dogs and we regularly have 5 because we foster.
2 My engagement was for 37 hours.
3 I am the baby girl and 4th of 5 children. 
4 I am also the shortest at 5'11".
5 I am a momma's girl.
6 I hated being a banker.
7 I tried out for Jeopardy, twice.
8 I never realized how poor we were growing up until I was older and understood.
9 I get teary eyed when I read about military deaths, I am a military wife.
10 I have 3 tattoos.
11 I love porn.
12 I am a scrap booking queen.
13 I LOVE Aerosmith.
14 I was sad when Michael Crichton died in Nov, I loved his books.
15 I am Native American (Abenaki) and proud of it.
16 I like bugs.
17 I was a florist for 15 years.
18 I love to cook.
19 I had a streak where I dated nothing but dead beats, thinking I could keep/change them with sex. Damn was I wrong.
20 It took me years to realize that I really am a desirable woman.
21 I started getting whistled at when I was 9.
22 I still cannot take compliments well.
23 I love chocolate covered peanut butter pretzels.
24 I actually do watch Antiques Roadshow.
25 Hot damn do I love my husband.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 26, 2008)

1. I am the only child of an only child and have no immediate family alive.
2. I was sexually abused by my grandfather from the age of 7 till i was in my teens. My mother was also abused by him for the same amount of time and when she had me she left me with them.
3 I have two siblings who were put up for adoption and i have yet to find them. 
4. My mother had little do to with me growing up. She had her issues that as a child i didnt understand but with maturity i see her side much clearer
5. I met my father for the first time when i was 18. He had no interest in me whatsoever
6. I have been fat since the age of 7. Interestingly enough this all happened after the abuse started. Coincidence? I think not
7. Food has always been my comfort and my way of hiding from the world
9. I am a Texan and i will be until the day i die, even if i do live in Minnesota now.
10. The first man i had consensual sex with was 21 years older than me. I was 20 at the time. He showed me that sex could be something other than nasty and that i could be loved for who i was.
11. I was a chronic shoplifter from the time i was 8 until i was in my 20's . I was arrested when i was pregnant with my third child, that stopped me from ever doing it again
12. I have a horrible temper, i have punched holes in the wall when i was younger, i broke a door off the hinges. I have learned control over the years
13. I married at 23. I married him because he was cute and i figured i would never find anyone to marry me. Oh and i was pregnant to boot. 
14 . He tried to force me to get an abortion. I refused and we stayed married anyway
15. I had 4 kids in 5 years
16. We were on foodstamps most of the time because he couldnt keep a job
17. He totally controlled me. He cut me off from what few friends i had. Didnt want me to wear makeup and would call me fat ass all the time
18 I had wls on his prodding, when i lost 100 lbs he saw i was getting attention from men so he forced the weight back on.
19. I left him in 2000 because something inside me said thats enough .
20. I have had exactly 4 dates since that time and sex once since 2000.
21. I hate it when men talk sex to me online when they dont even know me
22. I want a man who loves ME, not just my body
23. I dont think that will ever happen
24. The man referenced to in # 10 died on the 22 of this month and it has shattered me. 
25. Through it all i have become a survivor and i am proud of that


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 26, 2008)

1. I am NOT Italian; my father was French and Mohawk, my mother is Polish.
2. In high school, I dumbed down so people wouldn't make fun of me.
3. I joined the student government so we could have soccer.
4. I score the first EVER goal for the team, and the first at home as well.
5. I was booted because I was lazy.
6. I LOVE to read; Barnes and Noble is my favorite place.
7. "Potential" to me is a four letter word.
8. I've been married to the same woman for 23 years.
9. I have an AAS in Business Administration.
10. I can program a computer is seven programming languages -and several versions of those languages.
11. I worked in restaurants from the age of 14 until 26, when I returned to school to get my degree.
12. I earn money at times "consulting" at HMOs and other insurance companies, debugging databases and data warehouses.
13. I quit working when my son was a month old - July 29, 1994 - to be the stay-at-home parent.
14. I know the aerodynamics behind a curve ball AND can throw and hit them too.
15. I am the middle of three children - older sister, younger brother
16. I get upset when people pressume that since I was an altar boy, I was abused by a priest.
17. I get more furious when those same people tell me I'm burying those memories.
18. I don't like when people make assumptions about me because I'm Catholic.
19. There is more to life than football! Football is NOT a sport; if kids can play it, it's a GAME.
20. I've never smoked or done drugs. I gave up consuming alcohol 2 years ago, before that, I was a beer or two a month drinker.
21. I hate people that insist I have to hear their car speakers!
22. I'm now watching my father-in-law and he knows how to irratate me
23. My limpoma and gallbladder surgery scares suck
24. I hate people who make noise while eating.
25. I am a diabetic, so put the chocolate away!! :doh:


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2008)

1. Im very close to my mum and sister, they're more like my best friend and i behave very much like them..

2. i've always been fat and always half loved it half hated it. Although im proud to say that it's loving it 2/3rds now! =D

3. I love the colour purple/pink. It appears everywhere in my life haha

4. Im completely afraid of the film E.T

5. Im wiccan and it's what has kept me alive through the hard times.

6. I love love love musicals. Nothing cheers me up better! 

7. im scared of the dark

8. Sleep is definately my vice, i love it so much and without it i become evil.

9. My family is utterly crazy. My aunts, uncles, cousins are just such misfits that every family party turns into a party. 

10. I love doing anything in a group that makes people laugh and happy. I like nothing better then seeing people smile. 

11. I love to help people with their problems. I wish i had a magic wand to save the world.

12. i love dancing. Even though i dance like an idiot, there's nothing like it.

13. I have an addictive personality. Anything with benefits and i get addicted..

14. I love cats, but im allergic now. 

15. I love reading books and when i get so immersed that the world fades away. 

16. I kiss boys and girls ^_^ i don't discriminate ^_~

17. Im now addicted to Asian dramas, music, culture, men; you name it. It interests me greatly, something completely different to anything british. 

18. Im a bit of a loner sometimes. I've suffered with depression since i was 13 and it's a massive part of myself. 

19. I used to be a chronic self harmer, from 13 to 21 and i managed to stop. Im so proud of that, it was so hard and the scars show alot of my strength.

20. I talk non stop in person when im comfortable with someone. If i instantly click, beware cause you never get rid of me =p

21. i love the rain. When you can put your music on, dance around and get soaking wet.

22. I love that my best friend of 6 years knows me in and out and still loves me. 

23. i love music. all kinds. especially metal.

24. I think nature and our surroundings are so beautiful yet we rarely appreciate them. 

25. i get crushes on fictional characters <3

so that's it, the big nerd of me!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2008)

You are very cool and sweet, Jen. Thanks for sharing this with us. *hugs:bow:




Just_Jen said:


> 1. Im very close to my mum and sister, they're more like my best friend and i behave very much like them..
> 
> 2. i've always been fat and always half loved it half hated it. Although im proud to say that it's loving it 2/3rds now! =D
> 
> ...


----------



## troubadours (Dec 27, 2008)

1. a good sense of humor is important. people who take life too seriously will never have any fun.
2. incidentally, i won class clown in my high school superlatives
3. i love details
4. i'm actually pretty shy IRL and it takes me a very long time to warm up to people
5. i think facial hair on a guy is the sexiest thing ever. aside from huge, thick black frames.
6. i only ever wear leggings, yet i won best dressed at work and constantly get compliments from strangers on my clothes
7. i have been near-sighted since the 4th grade. i always wear my glasses 24/7 because it's just easier and i like them.
8. i get enamored easily because i fall for attention. i'm not proud of this, but i admit it.
9. my biggest insecurities involve bad hair days. i honestly never have doubts about my body. 
10. i love fall and winter. and snow. i detest the heat, although i'm fond of the beach. i mostly hate humidity.
11. i'm a good listener, and i spend a lot of time just observing other people. learning their quirks, what they like. 
12. when i feel awkward or when i don't know what to say, i rifle through my purse and apply lip balm. i based a short story around this once. it was well-received in my fiction class.
13. i can drink coffee at any time of the day or night and it will not keep me up. i just like the taste.
14. i prefer listening to music to watching a movie.
15. i prefer playing a video game to watching a movie.
16. i'm considering going to grad school to study library science.
17. i love huge purses, and i constantly drop money on them.
18. i take far too many pictures of myself.
19. i have a habit of getting obsessed with things - actors i find attractive, songs i like, bands i go to see live.
20. i sleep until someone or something wakes me up. it's a bad habit.
21. i love lighting candles
22. my best friends when i'm home from college are my cousin and my younger brother
23. i have a penchant for collecting cute, unnecessary things - owls, stuffed animals, hello kitty
24. i am constantly checking my phone for new text messages
25. i am happiest when i am in bed listening to music and laying with someone i like.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 27, 2008)

1. In person I don't talk very much until I actually have something to add which is rare and makes me seem aloof but I'm not...I swear.

2. I read 1-2 books a week.

3. I'm addicted to lip gloss.

4. I don't have any IRL female friends. It's always me and 3 dudes...

5. I care more for animals than humans.

6. I watch sports, sports and more sports on TV. Interrupt Sports Center and we may have a slap fight.

7. I always have music playing...no matter where I am.

8. I get carded every single time I buy lotto tickets and I'm 31. 

9. My brother is my very best friend in the world.

10. My Dad makes me laugh more than anyone else on the planet.

11. I still buy toys that look fun. 

12. I've become a crier in my 30's.

13. Purple is my favorite color.

14. When I meet someone I get a flash of color from them. It's how I base if I like them...if I like their color I like them if I don't I don't talk to them. It's like an aura but not...just a flash of color that never changes every time I see them. 

15. I love 70's folk & classic country. The cheesier the better. 

16. I'm scared of being rejected for what's under the fat. It plagues me.

17. I can cook anything well...I just don't.

18. I've never actually tried hard at anything career wise yet I keep moving up. It baffles me. 

19. I wish I could sing well. My lack of keeping in tune doesn't ever stop me from belting it out, though.

20. I never wear make up, ever.

21. I speed every single time I drive...even in snow.

22. I went to Nationals 3 years in a row in high school for speech. I can talk about anything but I don't like to.

23. I put love above everything else.

24. I day dream more than anyone I know.

25. I'm happy and proud of myself for getting the guts to share for once.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 28, 2008)

1. My Musical talents, mainly the whole perfect pitch thing and being grade 8 at piano & bass guitar

2. I love logic puzzles and the like. I got 3 IQ tests for xmas (yeah I'm damn cool)

3. I used to snowboard professionally, though it's been a few years now since I've hit the slopes

4. I'm mildly bi-polar.. woooh! I mean.. 

5. I'm an FA (obviously), and up until recently I've struggled to deal with it

6. I've got a traditional Oxford English accent; not too posh, but it does the trick with the yanks 

7. My lucky number's 7, because it's the 'gamblers' number, and my birthday is June 7th, and I was born at 7:47 AM

8. I don't _dislike_ England as such, but I really don't want to live here anymore. I've always had an odd fascination with the states, so that's where I'll probably end up.. that or canada

9. I used to be a problem gambler with slot machines.. that's all behind me now

10. Apparently I'm more geeky than I let on; people are surprised when I go on about geeky/nerdy stuff for some reason

11. I don't think I've ever seen anybody use ';'s as much as I do on internet forums, lol

12. I work on the radio, both for my university and BBC Solent (BBC South). It's what I plan to do as a career

13. From 12, I've met a number of brit celebrities (most of which if I listed you wouldn't know as they're british dj's like Chris Moyles and Scot Mills). I've met a couple of bands too though through it (Foo Fighters, Fall Out Boy, Editors for eg)

14. I always type out responses to threads on forums (especially dims for some reason) and then delete them because I think they're stupid or people won't be interested. This is why I rarely post!

15. I'm self-conscious and have a complex about how I look, but you wouldn't know it if you met me

16. I'm partially colour-blind

17. I study philosophy at university and love debating life, the universe and everything, but I steer WELL clear of religious debate.

18. I drive a yellow Nissan Micra Inspiration series, and yes, it's amazingly awesome.

19. I've never had a relationship; I've had crushes on people but low self esteem prevents me from doing anything, and by the point I'm ready to try, they move on 

20. I tend to put others first and myself last; it hasn't done much for me so far

21. I've been called Fez for over half of my life; nearly everybody I know calls me Fez rather than my real name. I'm not sure if I approve or not

22. One of my teeth is out of place compared to the rest, one of the front top-two is slightly behind the other one. I wouldn't change it if given the option.

23. Every political test I've taken says I should vote for the Green party. I vote Liberal Democrat at the moment.

24. I love shows like Heroes and Lost, but I've got a habit of spoiling what happens for myself before I've seen it. I do this with movies too.

25. I feel like I'm going to be single forever, because of #15. I'd probably do better if I just got some self-respect


----------



## Ivy (Dec 28, 2008)

1. i can't tell left from right to save my life. if i'm in the car with someone and have to give them directions i tell them to make a name of the driver (which means turn towards the drivers side) or an ivy (turn towards the passengers side).

2. my biggest fear is slipping and falling on ice.

3. i hate holidays. the only one that i really like is thanksgiving.

4. i spend more time on busses and planes than anyone i know, but never to anywhere exotic or amazing. this is probably because i live in chicago and nearly everyone that i love lives elsewhere.

5. i pretty much live in leggings and dresses, unless it's really cold outside and then i have to wear jeans.

6. i don't drive.

7. i'm not a very sensitive or emotional person and people who are drive me crazy.

8. i'm really shy. i never ever approach anyone first, especially not guys.

9. i'm the only fat person in my entire family. my mom weighed about 105 pounds up until a few years ago. i am ALWAYS in trouble with my family for being fat. 

10. i live with my best friend. when i have to fill out an emergency contact form i put her down and for relationship i write in "life partner."

11. i've had a lot of different jobs. dog walker for two precious pit bulls, insurance photographer for a man with the most amazing estate you will EVER see, retail retail retail!, runner (a person hired to act as personal shopper for band and crew needs and then set up the green room and/or snacks on the tour bus), dishwasher, and naked internet girl. 

12. my two favorite things in the whole entire world are pugs and spooning. 

13. i hate sleeping over at other people's houses.

14. i would chose spending an evening at home with someone i enjoy over going out 99% of the time.

15. when i was a little girl my favorite movie was pinocchio. as a grown up my favorite feature on a guy is his nose and i really, really like guys with big noses.

16. when i was a teenager my grandparents sent me to fat camp.. twice. i got kicked out the first year 7 weeks into the program. i made it the full 3 weeks the second time. the first year, mtv was there filming "true life: i'm going to fat camp". you can see me in the background of several shots. also that year,lauren greenfield was there working on her book girl culture and an article for time magazine. there is a photo of me towards the very back of her book, girl culture. it is also included in the traveling exhibit of girl culture.

17. when i get really sad i sit online and watch youtube videos of pugs, pandas, hedgehogs, and french bulldogs until i'm happy again.

18. i can't ever remember a time in my life where i didn't secretly (or not so secretly) want to be really fat.

19. i am really, really sensitive to smell. and certain smells make me instantly sick. the smell of cooking ground beef, the detergent aisle, and puke will make me puke.

20. i go through food funks where i will get a super intense craving for a certain food or meal and will only eat that exact food during that time. they can last anywhere from 3-10 days.

21. i love a lot of really unsubstantial things: celebrity gossip, reality tv, pop music, celebrity tell all books.

22. my favorite book in the history of the world is most definitely Eloise.

23. my worst quality is that i get annoyed with people really easily.

24. i don't like kids and never want any of my own.

25. i have 3 brothers and 1 sister, all younger than me.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 28, 2008)

Ivy said:


> 17. when i get really sad i sit online and watch youtube videos of pugs, pandas, hedgehogs, and french bulldogs until i'm happy again.





That has got to be the very best idea ever.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

k. i won't get too personal, but here ya go...

1. i am left handed
2. i stopped dying my hair about 1.5 years ago and now embrace my salt and pepper natural hair color
3. i have a daughter that i adore
4. i am a total change a letter junkie 
5. i love all types of men, but prefer bhm. (especially smart ones with good conversation skills)
6. i have worn glasses since i was in first grade
7. i love to travel and see new places. next year i hope to get to europe
8. i have 2 brothers and 5 sisters
9. i enjoy most types of music except the twangy older country stuff
10. when i was growing up i wanted to be an artist
11. i have essential tremor which shot that dream to hell cause i can't draw a straight line to save my life...
12. i am easily confused on the left/right thing when driving so i too prefer 'drivers' and 'passenger' when asking which way to turn (i think it has to do with no. 1)
13. i don't eat pork. not a religious thing...had a bad pork incident and haven't touched the stuff since.
14. i like to garden. i grow several things including heirloom tomatoes.
15. i like sci-fi/fantasy books/tv/movies
16. the gals here in dims have introduced me to the joy of lip stain :kiss2:
17. my favorite tv show is house
18. i am allergic to fur, so i have a pet fish.
19. i never make my bed
20. i have a total diet coke addiction
21. i know how to change a tire
22. i like to lay in bed and listen to it rain
23. i bite my nails
24. my favorite food is eggplant parmesean
25. i am not an organized person


----------



## alan_koenig (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I've been chubby for as long as I can remember - this probably allowed me to develop my personality and good sense of humour.
2. I'm Canadian, which probably also helps with the sense of humour.
3. I have a very addictive personality (e.g., I can't just have one beer/chocolate/chip - I've got to have the whole case/box/bag), you can only imagine the trouble this gets me in.
4. I tend to play the fool in social situations, again - you can imagine what negative long term effects this can have on how others perceive you (and probably also only goes to strengthen the stereotypical image of the dumb fat guy).
5. I'm not very good at maintaining friendships - I can make a friend pretty easily, I just can't hang on to them (probably the longest friendship I've had is 6 years).
6. I used to have a pretty bad stutter, I've been able to work it down to a mild stutter but I'm still incredibly self-conscious about it and often just avoid social interaction to hide it - again, imagine the problems this must cause!
7. My parents never really had an affectionate marriage - I've never seen them so much as kiss. I use this to explain why I've never been good with relationships, but that just might be any easy way to displace the blame.
8. I'm incredibly secretive, sometimes irrationally (this probably links to my self-consciousness) - I've never really let anyone inside my shell.
9. I'm from a Scottish family - probably why I'm so cheap!
10. I probably have a mild case of OCD - I'm very fond of keeping a pretty solid routine. Maybe I'm just afraid of change.
11. I'm a virgin - I've had two chances to lose it, but I haven't. I wanted to (I REALLY wanted to), but I choked under the pressure (self-consciousness, again?) - this haunts me still, I'm afraid to start new relationships.
12. I'm a huge movie buff, I'd rather spend a night in watching old Woody Allen and Buster Keaton than anything else.
13. Vinyl records - my most expensive vice. How many hundreds of dollars I've spent on old Elvis Presley albums, I couldn't even calculate it.:doh:
14. J.D. Salinger - I identify with everything he's written. I love all of it. But don't worry, I won't be murdering an ex-Beatles anytime soon.
15. Television - it probably raised me. I would kill to work for Letterman or Saturday Night Live or something like that.

So I could only come up with fifteen, but I think their all pretty good.
Hopefully I don't come off as too depressed here, because I'm really not!


----------



## xMissxLaurax (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I have OCD
2. I'm ambidextrous
3. I would die for my best friends
4. I have not one, or two best friends. I have 4.
5. I want to be a make up artist
6. I write poetry but never, ever share it.
7. I have kept a journal since I was 13. I get a new journal every year - without fail.
8. I refuse to get on a tram.
9. I'm used to have a fear of people.
10. I'm good at faking confidence.
11. I have dyed my hair over 20 different colours (not at the same time.)
12. I am 5ft 7.
13. I have one sister (older than me) and I don't speak to her very often.
14. I own over 1000 CD's
15. I have a very varied taste in music. Ranges from classical through to metal and everything in between.
16. I have been the exact same weight for nearly 3 years.
17. I am a football/soccer fan, and support Manchester United. If you interrupt my football viewing - you are at risk of being hit. Hard. 
18. I drink stupid amounts of alcohol when I go out with my friends.
19. I am obsessed with ancient Egypt.
20. I have never been in love, but have had relationships.
21. I have two very tiny scars - one on the bottom of my foot, and the other on the top of my foot due to standing on a sewing needle when I was 16. I am now petrified of needles.
22. I have Endometriosis.
23. I love corsets.
24. I am 1/4 Latvian.
25. I was born on the cusp of Scorpio and Sagittarius.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 30, 2008)

Re-doing this because a lot of stuff in my old one is no longer true.

I guess I'm a different person now. Change happens 

1. I'm mostly Scottish/Irish.
2. My mom was a hippie, and teaches yoga.
3. My dad is still a hippie, and is a bit of an anarchist.
4. I love video games, and just graduated with a degree in Game Art and Design.
5. I was always taught to make decisions for myself rather than rely on what other people tell me.
6. I'm pagan.
7. When I fall in love, I fall hard and fast.
8. I had an emotional breakdown in the spring of '07, the repercussions of which hound me to this day.
9. I used to be a hardcore Trekkie/Warsie but have left such hardcore fandom behind. It's hard to be a dork when you've got a life and job to worry about.
10. I love squishy girls 
11. I enjoy cars; especially fast sports cars. That said, my current mode of transportation is a crappy old Dodge.
12. I have always loved to read and write fiction.
13. I love cats (not like that!)
14. I just moved back in with my mom after living on my own for several years. I hope I find a job soon!
15. I'm an artist like my dad.
16. I'm a Dom. I think this runs in the family.
17. I was born in California, and feel attached to it because of that.
18. I like making movies. I'm currently working on my masterpiece, Logan Tyler and the Trident of Zoran. Look for it about the same time that hell freezes over.
19. I suffer from chronic depression (perhaps even manic-depressive or something, yay!)
20. I'm a social libertarian. This does not mean that I'm a conservative!
21. I love to snuggle. If I had to choose between sex and snuggles, most of the time I would pick snuggles. Not that I don't like sex, but... er, I'm rambling.
22. I am mistrustful of organized religion, specifically Christianity.
23. I don't have many friends, but those I do have are very close.
24. I was celibate until I was 18, not by choice...
25. I hate it when people judge people because of stuff they can't control. People like that need to die. In a fire.

By the way, could some kind moderator delete the old one?


----------



## viracocha (Dec 31, 2008)

More than anything, experiences have made me who I am. But those experiences were shaped by various characteristics specific to me or those around me or place and time. So, 25 things that've made me today...

1. The need to be alone-- I don't feel like an autonomous person unless I have a little bit of time and space without other people in them. I've always been sensitive to other people around me and always adjust my behavior accordingly.
2. Honesty to the point of being tactless (or so I've been told)-- I have a hard time not responding earnestly when asked an opinion or asked a question.
3. Incredibly detached from places, people, and things-- I just never needed anything as a kid or even now. It's not really a barrier, just a view a bit bigger than myself.
4. Socially imposed categories feel limiting, but they really don't mean anything (to me at least)-- I've always been part of multiple "groups" and could never be pegged as any archetype. And I don't ever want to be normal or "one of those."
5. Naturally, very quiet-- Whether it's from not being on the same wavelength as most people with verbal communication or just having my head stuck in the clouds. While I'm very quiet, I'm a damn good faker and adapt to most situations.
6. Really strange sense of humor-- It's quirky, eccentric, somewhat dry, and often twisted. I laugh at many random events that others don't see until I explain why I'm laughing...
7. Should have been a hippie.
8. Hate alcohol, and with reason.
9. Don't get gender constructions, and pretty much fail at being a girl. Meh, oh well.
10. Would not hesitate to live outside if given the slightest hint of an opportunity. 
11. Completely relaxed even though I can seem serious-- I'm very consistent with moods and behavior. I have emotions, of course, but keep things in their contexts. I'm just really even-headed and laid-back.
12. Very analytical-- I always was told I need to stop thinking about things, especially after a professor called me "too analytical," but I like it. My brain doesn't want to stop, and it's too much fun to.
13. A snuggler! Who knew?
14. Love "heavy" things-- I was mostly thinking music (metal, classical, underground hip-hop), literature (Levi-Strauss has nothing!), philosophy (Sartre has his moments), activities (skiing, etc.), and boys, of course. ;P
15. Love food that I'm not allergic to-- You'd be surprised how many products have soy or use peanuts or other legumes... But I still love Chinese food!
16. Love being a geek
17. Love other geeks and think glasses are very sexy
18. Really love squishy geeks in glasses...
19. Only dated my best friends (which are few enough to begin with)
20. Have a rational distrust if not extreme dislike for money, wealth, and capitalism
21. Didn't laugh for about 15 years-- Had to learn to make my own happiness, as well as people are not necessarily products of their upbringing and social connections.
22. Am proud of my family, mostly my mom
23. Always loved and always will love cartoons and superheroes
24. Shockingly sheltered
25. Seeing ways that things work out, no matter what.

That's my list for now, as usual subject to change.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried to think of quirky things.. things most people wouldn't know about me. Some of these are more confessions in a way.

1. Getting food posioning two years ago was one of the most traumatic experiences of my life.

2. I have three small freckles on my left shoulder. I've had them forever, and I love them more than anything.

3. I'm a hardcore athiest.

4. Sometimes when I get nervous or scared I read the Bible anyway even though I don't believe a word.

5. Deep down, I want to get an English degree and write, but I know I can't and won't. 

6. I miss working at Tim Hortons, despite all the crap I talk about it.

7. Warm, dark, Summer nights bring out my rebellious side. 

8. It scares me that my memories seem to fade so fast. It's strange how quickly we adapt to new situations and forget the old.

9. I want to bang my Spanish teacher. However, she is nearly twice my age, married and has two kids.

10. I rarely have regrets, but I can't escape those surrounding one of my ex boyfriends, Jesse.

11. All of my friends voted me for best laugh for my HS superlatives because I laugh really loud and obnoxious. [I hope I win!] 

12. I always lick the spoon a few times when I make cupcakes, brownies, etc. I usually stick it back in the batter, even if I'm giving them to other people. 

13. I'm moody and overly emotional, but I wouldn't change it. 

14. For absolutely no reason, I occasionally sit in my bathroom and put on entirely too much makeup, crimp or tease the crap out of my hair, take ridiculous pictures.. and then clean up and erase everything. 

15. I frequently have panic attacks silently and don't tell anyone for fear of irritating them. 

16. Pretty much the only time I text someone just to say hi, what's up is when I'm pooping.

17. I compulsively reread my sent messages via texting and check for spelling and syntax errors while waiting for a response.

18. I want to pierce my nipple for the pure satisfaction of saying that I had the balls to do it.

19. After I'm sick for a few days, I always check to see if I lost weight from it even though I've really come a looooooong way in the whole self acceptance thing. Old habits die hard.

20. I absolutely love the smell of weed. 

21. I have a strange fascination with popthatzit.com, even though I'm really grossed out by it.

22. I don't like my extended family very much, and sometimes I push their buttons on purpose just so we can get in a heated discussion about body mods, politics or global warming.

23. I sent a six page angry letter to Bill O'Rielly when I was 13 explaining why his book about being a teenager was horrible. 

24. Movies like Waking Life [only mentioned because I just saw it] stick in my mind for days and days. I'll think about quotes or scenes from them for days.

25. I have a fairly strong fear of dying before I'm ready.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

25?! Jeez,okay...

1: I love forensic science-I can't go a week without watching a documentary about it on TV-not too keen on CSI-type programs though...
2: I love my family,no matter what they do.
3: The Janitor from 'Scrubs' is one of my favorite TV characters ever.
4: I like all things horror related-I could be considered a bit macabre because of it,but I don't mind.
5: I've had long hair for about 5 years,and refuse to get it cut off (unless for medical reasons or charity sponsorship.  )
6: I used to be a huge wrestling fan.
7: I am an Anime and Manga fan-I own a fair amount of DVD's and Manga.
8: I forking love LEGO. 
9: I want to be a vocalist in a metal band,and I write my own lyrics.
10: I like drawing,especially the,uh,female form... 
11: I have a small scar on the underside of my chin where I tripped on a gate and hit the floor.Hard.
12: I can be quite clumsy (see #11).
13: I am fond of BEER.
14: I love videogames-Mortal Kombat,Dead or Alive and Final Fantasy are just a few of my favorite series.
15: I listen to a lot of loud music-big fan of Slayer,Metallica,Cannibal Corpse,Scorngrain etc.
16: I also like classical music-Mussorgsky,Bach,Elgar and Mozart come to mind.
17: I like to write,but I'm rather apprehensive about plonking it on the web.
18: I love fat art,and have a large collection of it in a folder on my computer.
19: I am honest and relatively tough,and have a chewy outer shell.
20: (20?...oh man....) I'm 24 years old,and I was born 8th June,1984.
21: I LOVE CHRISTMAS!
22: I like martial arts action films-fave martail arts actor is Bruce Lee (RIP).
23: I have two dogs-Rocky and Cider,both of them are Male German Shepards.
24: I like strong tea and black coffee.
25: If I had a personal theme song,it would be 'A Night On Bare Mountain' by Modest Mussorgsky.

That was cool...


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh gosh, 25????
Lets see here....

1. I spent most of High School pretty sure I was gay. 
2. I still identify as queer, however, I am interested in men (and all genders)
3. I don't think you can help who you're attracted to. It just happens.
4. Working with an autistic boy has completly changed my life, for the better.
5. I think the real reason I was put on this earth is to help people in some way.
6. I love performing. I've been doing it in various ways for as long as I can remember and intend on continuing to do so.
7. Community (and a small stint in Regional) theatre shaped my experiences growing up. I can honestly say I've had a good childhood because of it.
8. I was a band geek in High School, and I hope to stay one by continuing to play percussion in Drum Corps.... eventually.
9. I love making music, and love being able to make others want to play as well.
10. Working 3rd shift at a diner in a rather unpleasant area has made me a stronger person.
11. I'm incredibly shy in real life. 
12. I'm on a mission to learn to love my body, and hopefully help others do the same.
13. I'm content with not having a ton of friends. I have my small group. That's all I need.
14. I am a text message nut, however, I know when its appropriate.
15. I've made some poor decisions, but ultimately, I'm able to say that I know how to stick to guns and resist pressure from others.
16. I tend to fall for people WAAAAY too easily.
17. This means I get my heart broken a LOT.
18. Getting your heart broken a lot is making it easier to handle. Still sucks, but i'm learning that you DO survive.
19. Being the black sheep of my family makes me strive to be successful and prove everyone wrong.
20. I get really nervous VERY easily. 
21. I tend to let my fear of people run my life.
22. I care WAAAY too much what people think of me.
23. I tend to be attracted to people who treat me like crap.
24. I'm TRYING to fix 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24.
25. I love everyone* 

There we go. 25. That was suprisingly not as painful as I thought it'd be.

*except haters. xD


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

1. I am the 2nd of 3 children
2. I am a twin but my twin sister was still born
3. I have a stutter
4. As a kid I was obsessed with Pee Wee's Big adventure
5. I grew up in Lisburn N. Ireland
6. I like dressing up in girls clothing
7. I first tried on high heels when I was 10
8. I love cats
9. I'm engaged to the most beautiful girl in the world
10. I love tattoos and piercings
11. I love strawberry milkshake
12. My fave meal is a beef burger super from the silver city chinese take away
13. My most treasured item is a my buddy doll I have had since I was 5
14. I love Nintendo
15. I was bullied all the way through school
16. I like nothing better than sitting listening to good music
17. I was born on the 29th of August 1983
18. My fave book series is the Famous Five series by Enid Blyton
19. I don't eat breakfast
20. I'm addicited to chocolate
21. I alphabetise my cd's, dvd's and vinyl's and I freak out when they are not in order
22. I put tomato sauce on everything I eat
23. I don't drink tea or coffee
24. I have climbed Sydney harbour bridge
25. Dislocating my knee was the best thing that ever happened to me as it brought me and Bexy closer together.


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, I wasn't going to reply but then I gave in lol.

1. I am originally from Liverpool but moved to Belfast 8 years ago and identify this as my real home.

2. My real name is Rebecca-Louise but I do not use it unless absolutely necessary.

3. I have had 3 surnames in my life thus far and will probably have one more when I marry George. I was given a name at birth, changed it when my parents divorced and then took a new name when I got married.

4. I am currently still married to the man I broke up with nearly 3 years ago as he is being a pig over our divorce.

5. I don't regret getting married as the man I married was the reason I moved to Northern Ireland. Moving here was the best thing I ever did, as I have made amazing friends and of course met my George.

6. I do not speak to my birth family. I had a horrible, abusive childhood and left home at 15. I have a best friend whom I call my Twinny as we are so alike (personality wise lol) it is like we are twins. She is my family, her mum and son too. So I have a surrogate mummy, sister and nephew.

7. I am obsessed with Morrissey, and always will be. 

8. I am bisexual, with strong preferences for fat girls and slender guys.

9. I have mild OCD which causes me to worry constantly and repeat myself incessantly. It annoys George and I sometimes wish he could be more patient, but I can understand how frustrating it must be.

10. I am ridiculously insecure. I feel a constant need to be reassured that I am loved, and always ask my friends to reassure me they love me. I know it stems from my childhood, and I crave to be able to control it but I can't. 

11. I have recently come off anti-depressants after being on them for over 10 years and even though its hard, I am really proud of myself.

12. I cannot stand stuff on me. This is hard to explain lol. If I spill sauce on myself, or someone tried to paint my face I would vomit. When someone tried to put fake blood on me one Halloween I couldn't breathe. 

13. I hate mayonnaise with a passion. 

14. My hair is red and always will be. Its naturally a dark brown, but red feels like my natural colour.

15. Although I am mostly comfortable with my weight, I worry people look at George and I, and think George could do better. When I see pics of George with our slender girl mates, I freak out and think they look like a better couple. I sometimes feel awkward and gangly due to my weight and height.

16. I love dancing like a maniac in a club. Drunk or sober, I will always dance my socks off. 

17. I adore swimming.

18. I have 3 very simple favourite foods. Baked potatoes, pizza and cheese. 

19. Being totally honest, I have only one ambition in life. Which is to be a mum. I don't care about careers or degrees, I am just not driven that way. I just want to be happy, healthy and a good mum.

20. I love cheesy people like Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, The Olsen Twins, Britney Spears and The Pussycat Dolls. 

21. I have always wanted to go for a ride in a Monster Truck. 

22. I don't drive but wish I could!

23. I am also obsessed with The Rocky Horror Show.

24. I believe in ghosts and the supernatural.

25. I will not watch horror films or anything like that because I am the most easily scared person in the whole world.


----------



## HollyGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont know how far i'll get but i'll try

1. I'm the oldest of 4
2. i have an older brother, which would make 5, but i havent seen him since i was 11 and hes 10 years older than me
3. I havent dyed my hair in 6 years
4. I have primarily blonde hair, but have black, brown and red all mixed in
5. i have blue eyes
6. Ive been married for almost 10 years..
7. i havent seen my husband for 7 years
8. i am currently working on getting a divorce from said douche bag
9. I hate being fat
10, i weighed less than 100 lbs in high school and didnt gain weight till i had my son
11. Sometimes i wish that i had the willpower of an anorexic
12. I have been in 2 movies
13. one of those movies is still played on the lifetime channel on a regular basis
14. I am always and constantly looking for approval. my family thinks im a failure and never hesitates to make sure that i know it
15. i think thats why i get so upset when relationships dont get past the first date or i get stood up
16. i am bi polar, obsessive compulsize, add, depressed and i have an axiety disorder
17. i felt more nuts on the meds for the above than off them so i stopped taking any
18. i dont take any meds. period. 
19. i am a former ghost hunter. I have spent the night in the St. Augustine light house, as well as the spanish military hospital. if you dont know, google it
20. i have had some of my spirit photography published all over the world
21. i have had encounters with several hundreds of spirits
22. i am an empath
23. My 8 year old son is my best friend
24. i have been all over the US and Europe
25. my favorite place in the world is Brugges Belgium


damn that was easy! I think i could keep going!


----------



## Cors (Jan 2, 2009)

This is looooong and way more revealing than I planned it, but I shall hit the submit button anyway. 

1. I grew up in a traditional, conservative Christian family and started rebelling at 7. I eventually got fed up with my own antics and became apathetic at the age of 18. I am still stuck in that state so it might be here to stay. 
2. I was sexually assaulted multiple times and never quite got over it. Seemingly small incidents (eg. aggressive guy asking for my number on the bus or making too much eye contact with my chest) can still trigger me. 
3. I am 5'5" and used to weigh under 100 pounds, but until I moved outside of Southeast Asia I was bullied and picked on for being "fat". It might sound incredulous but I have always been among the tallest and definitely the heaviest girl in class and kids can be pretty cruel. 
4. I now get flak from strangers in the US and UK for being too thin, but I am no longer too affected by it. It still takes me a while to adjust to the different criticism when I travel. 
5. I have naturally large breasts and I am still contemplating a reduction. Years of backaches, not being able to fit into clothes, the ditzy slut stereotypes, being taunted by catty females and leered at by much older males, people feeling entitled to grope them just to see if they are real - ugh. 
6. I would like to think that I can sometimes empathise with BBWs when it comes to size acceptance struggles, but I am paranoid that my experiences will be invalidated or that it might coming across as patronizing. 
7. I had over 20 piercings at some point and 3 tattoos. Following a life-changing incident I have since removed all of the jewelry, but I am still interested in body modification especially on others. 
8. I absolutely love corsets and used to tightlace regularly. I actually find them comfortable and comforting. It feels like being tightly hugged and squeezed all day long. 
9. I have perfect pitch and can play most musical instruments by ear, and I have performed and competed in concert bands and choirs on an international level. However, the intense training killed my passion for music though I do miss it occasionally. 
10. I was a straight As student and had planned to enter medicine, but that was never good enough for my parents and I still feel inadequate. I am now glad to be finally pursuing something I like. 
11. I was fairly athletic until I fractured my ankle badly. Having to stay away from high-impact sports still makes me sad. I try to be as active as I can because I get restless, grumpy and sluggish otherwise. 
12. I have osteopenia and athritis, and a rather weak immune system so I fall sick pretty often. My cold threshold is pathetic. I am constantly freezing outside, even on a windy summer day and I am especially miserable during the long drawn-out winters. It is one of the few things that can make me break down in public.
13. I was diagnosed with a plethora of conditions by psychiatrists, but I am extremely skeptical. I hated how the medication messed with my body and have been off them for years and am doing just fine without. 
14. I was a tomboy until 13 or so, and tried hard to be more androgynous but found that too difficult to maintain. Then I developed a drag-ish femme persona and haven't looked back since. I still identify as genderqueer even though I mostly look and act girly.
15. I am a proud fag hag and I am also extremely drawn to transgendered, genderqueer and gender-neutral people. My friends like to joke that I am a tranny chaser because I end up dating them. 
16. I wish I can say the same about my friendships with females, especially queer ones. It either fizzles out, or gets way too complicated for me to handle. I still yearn for a close girlfriend. 
17. I was active in LGBTQ activism and wrote for several online portals, but burned out eventually when I moved. 
18. I was in an ambiguous relationship with a girl who never committed to me, and then another woman who was extremely evil and abusive. Those were the darkest days of my life, but I am glad for the experiences because it taught me what to look out for. There are some mistakes you have to make in order to learn. 
19. I am with an androgynous, asexual, and obviously un-curvy male - the opposite of what I have always desired. He is the best thing that has happened to me in a long time and I believe that the connection is worth sacrificing the lack of initial physical attraction for.
20. I am obsessed with lingerie and only wear matching sets, even when I am being particularly lazy or sloppy. It does perk a girl up knowing that she looks great under the drab clothes.
21. I have a rather boring wardrobe otherwise and I hate shopping for clothes. Most of my tops are bought on sale, are stretchy or painstakingly altered to fit. I almost always stick to neutral colours and I rotate the same few pairs of jeans. I don't accessorize either. I do admire the stylish outfits others put together but it is just way too much effort for me. 
22. I have a decent makeup stash I hardly ever use on myself. However, I am obsessed with skin, body and nail care and the whole clean, polished look. 
23. I love high heels, in and out of bed. I also have a slight foot fetish. 
24. I am into BDSM and identify as Dominant. 
25. I love food! I am a pretty adventurous eater with a hearty appetite and erratic cravings. I often wish I am a better cook and I still want to pick up baking, but my cakes have been flops so far.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

Boy...I looked back and I posted my list almost 2 years ago now. Things really do CHANGE. Change change change.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 4, 2009)

1. I love my father, but I haven't hugged him or told him so in years. 
2. I have terrible anxiety issues. 
3. I love the feeling of being next to somebody. 
4. I get intimidated easily, especially by men that I find attractive. 
5. I still don't quite understand why I have so many friends, as I'm not particularly clever or funny. 
6. I haven't made new friends in a long time, because I'm such a nervous wreck and I don't even know where people go to meet friends outside of work places. 
7. I spend far too much money on clothing and books, but I rarely buy the things that I need unless I have no choice. 
8. I own an absurd amount of cardigans and dresses. 
9. I currently have a thread on bbwchan. 
10. I've been kissed once (lip-on-lip) but I choose not to count it because I feel sick to my stomach thinking about it.
11. So I've never been kissed. 
12. I want to be a pastry chef, I want to be a florist, I want to be a librarian, I want to own a boutique. I want to do so many things. 
13. I've lied, and I know that sometime I'll have to tell the truth. 
14. I'm a terrible conversationalist irl. I have so many "stupid, stupid, stupid!" moments where I actually facepalm. 
15. I have a huge crush on a pastor who eats at the restaurant I work at and it makes me sad that when I quit, I probably won't see him again. 
16. I can't dance. 
17. I can't sing. 
18. I'm addicted to films. 
19. As far as I know, nobody irl has had a crush on me. 
20. I wish I were more well-versed in comic books. 
21. Looking back on the posts I've made on Dimensions, I sound like an idiot and it's kind of embarassing. 
22. My father farms as a hobby, so I've developed an intense and irrational hatred of cows. 
23. I've done pot like twice in my life. I was hammered both times. 
24. I'm not very photogenic. I look better on video, I think. 
25. I rarely send messages or IMs first.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

Raegan, I'm going to be honest. After reading your list, I wanted to scoop you into my arms. I've never read a list with such dissonance between how one perceives themselves and how others do. I just about screamed when I read the photogenic line - this coming from one of Dim's favorite youngsters. 
Anyways, it seems like you hold a lot against yourself, and I can guarantee you that each day we live makes it easier to float on down into our skin and stop second-guessing ourselves. I suppose I'm just a face on the internets, but I think you're beautiful (but, seriously, fuck beauty). More importantly, I think you're interesting and cool and that's way more bad ass.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm too lazy to go back and see if I ever posted in this thread...and if i did, it was looooong ago. So here goes.

1) I become obsessed with songs. If I love them, I will listen to them on repeat until I can not stand them anymore. Eventually, and usually not long after, I can listen to them again.

2) I have complex about the back of my thighs. I have scars there, and a few other places on my body, but my thighs gross me out...even though people have told me that they don't notice them. At the last 2 bashes I attended, I refused to get up from my chair at the Panty Parties because of it, and headed to my room very early. This sucks because...

3) I have discovered a love for my ass. I used to hate it, but I think that its perfect...but I can never wear shorts or cute undies and show it off because of the thighs.

4) With very few exceptions, I must have a Diet Coke from McDonald's every day. In a pinch I will accept other fountain Diet Coke, but McDonald's is really the best. I am also addicted to Diet Pepsi.

5) I love astrology. I am too lazy to actually learn in depth about it, but I like drawing outlandish conclusions about compatibility and such based on sun signs lol. I totally have the Sydney Omar's 2009 Horoscope a day for Aquarius.

6) I was a Theatre major in high school and college and a vocalist. I have been in cover bands and recitals, not to mention musical after musical and have mp3's of myself on my iPod. And I listen to them lol.

7) Along those lines, I have an addiction to Myspace karaoke. Well, karaoke in general, but my Myspace page is filling up with my karaoke selections lol.

8) I am in a sorority. A Music organization. Some of the best, most enduring friendships have come from the 10 (!!!) years I have been involved with Tau Phi Lambda. I feel pride that *I* am the one, or one of the ones, that the newer members come to when there is an issue that they need to discuss, and they still refer to me as "The Mystic Oracle" because I am the oldest member that is in the vicinity for them to go to. I love my sisters.

9) I have been on only a handful of dates, and have been stood up more times than I can count. Even on my birthday.

10) I adore traveling and planning trips. Right now, I have 3 in the planning stages during this year. Last year, I took 6. I hope to add a few more.

11) I work quality assurance for telemarketers and customer service reps. It is never boring, though sometimes repetitive. I love my job, but my dream job is to work at a year round camp situation, or something to do with my poli-sci/ IR minor.

12) I have studied French, Russian and Spanish however I speak none of these languages. I still remember the Russian alphabet though, and can *read* it, though I have no idea what I'm saying. I know French the best, though best is a stretch, with Russian and Spanish tied for worst. I know a bare minimum in all three languages...just about enough to save my life. And find out what time it is.  
 
13) I HATE putting things away. Clean dishes, clean laundry, whatever. I will more than willingly cook and do the dishes, and do the laundry if someone else puts them away. Sorting silverware drives me up the wall. 

14) I have a list of guys on Yahoo that are on Permanent Offline status, for a number of reasons, but I can't make myself delete them or block them. Every once in a while, I will unblock one or two and see if they message me. I am a subtle attention whore...lol. 

15) I love NFL football. Not college or High School. NFL. Some of my favorite DIMS moments come from the NFL threads. 

16) I live with my mom and my grandma. It is HELL, and it is also awesome at the same time. But for now, it's exactly where I need to be.

17) I do not drive, which was a choice I made when I was 16. Hopefully, I will get over the fear of driving so I can get my frickin' license. I WANT to drive now lol. But it scares me.

18) I have become a bit of a clothes horse in the last year... and I like it. I actually own like... 5 dresses, which is HUGE for me.

19) Muse is my absolute favorite band. Followed by Air Traffic. I also love Shakira and Sara Bareilles. I now have new respect for Beyonce.

20) I adore musical theatre. I consider my life a musical, and so did my friends in college. At any point, I can and will break out into song, though the coherency of the lyrics to the situation may or may not be relevant...lol. After any ridiculous event, my friend Joe would always point out that it was "Jessica the Musical: Act 8, Scene 2" or whatever. 

21) I love make up and nail color. I WILL have Sasha do crazy make up on me some day damn it!!! We have been thwarted too many times, so when I visit her this year, it will be done.

23) _Twilight_ and _Harry Potter_ are my favorite book series. My favorite movies are _Love Actually_ and _Apollo 13_...even though I really hate outer space stuff. 

24) I love architecture. I prefer castles, churches and cathedrals, but as long as its interesting, I will explore. I really do LOVE Castles and Cathedrals though. I've only seen ones in Britain... I would absolutely adore traveling through Europe with that as my focus.

25) I love International History and International Relations, and I am excellent at geography. I have studied International Law, taken courses on Governments of Europe and studied the Middle East. Sometimes thought, its easier just to play the stereotypical dumb American.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 4, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and see if I ever posted in this thread...and if i did, it was looooong ago. So here goes.
> 
> 1) I become obsessed with songs. If I love them, I will listen to them on repeat until I can not stand them anymore. Eventually, and usually not long after, I can listen to them again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, Jess. I learned things I didn't know!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and see if I ever posted in this thread...and if i did, it was looooong ago. So here goes.
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 25) I love International History and International Relations, and I am excellent at geography. I have studied International Law, taken courses on Governments of Europe and studied the Middle East. Sometimes *thought*, its easier just to play the stereotypical dumb American.



lol. Oh...whatever. :doh:


----------



## QueenB (Jan 4, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> Raegan, I'm going to be honest. After reading your list, I wanted to scoop you into my arms. I've never read a list with such dissonance between how one perceives themselves and how others do. I just about screamed when I read the photogenic line - this coming from one of Dim's favorite youngsters.
> Anyways, it seems like you hold a lot against yourself, and I can guarantee you that each day we live makes it easier to float on down into our skin and stop second-guessing ourselves. I suppose I'm just a face on the internets, but I think you're beautiful (but, seriously, fuck beauty). More importantly, I think you're interesting and cool and that's way more bad ass.



i agree with this.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2009)

Raegan said:


> 1. I love my father, but I haven't hugged him or told him so in years.
> 2. I have terrible anxiety issues.
> 3. I love the feeling of being next to somebody.
> 4. I get intimidated easily, especially by men that I find attractive.
> ...



I know why you have so many friends. Because you're awesome.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 5, 2009)

1. I love threads like this, because reading them reminds me I'm not alone in what I think are my silliest thoughts. I feel like knowing peoples 'secrets' give me secret bonds with people who don't know I exist.
2. I tend to regret most things I say because...
3. I don't think because I spew drivel from my mouth.
4. I like writing long winded sentences with interesting words. I think they make me seem more interesting as a person.
5. I will compulsively check this thread to see if anyone cares about my silly quirks. 
6. I'm more narcissistic than I deserve to be.
7. I can't accept compliments in real. I pretend to on IM because it's easier than trying to be convinced.
8. I share stories told by people I've never met because I don't have any of my own to tell, I'll always give the person credit though, thusly, most of my conversations start ' I once read...'
9. When something perks my interest, I obsessively latch onto it. To demonstrate, I have a Zelda tattoo, and I'm currently watching Batman for the 37th time...
10. I know my photographs aren't beautiful, so I rely on odd concepts to give me an edge. 
11. I don't like going to classes in which I know I will have to share my work, and my opinions on other peoples work, because I know I'll just go home and cry over my self perceived lack of talent.
12. I spend an unhealthy amount of time wondering how other peoples minds interpret things differently to mine. 
13. I still pine for a boy l know I shouldn't. 
14. Twice in my life, I've fallen for someone within an hour, The first time, it took me 2 years to get him out of my head. I'm still working my way through the second.
15. If a boy shows the faintest hint of interest in me, I latch onto them, even when I don't like them, in the hope that I won't hurt his feelings, or I will develop my own feelings in return. 
16. My birth father left my brother and I before we were both 5. I still want him to love me, even though I'm now 20. Can anybody say 'Daddy Issues'
17. I am the stereotypically funny fat girl. I like it though. If people are laughing with me, I can pretend they're not laughing at me.
18. The thought of dying my hair back to it's normal colour makes me genuinely nervous. I like my magical blonde barrier from the world. 
19. I start a diet with the best of intentions. I fail a week later because I'm too impatient to stick at it till I achieve results. 
20. Despite the diets, I don't want to be thin. I just want to be able to fit clothes that don't look like they were designed for old ladies. Given the chance, I'd wear tights and t-shirts. Society just wont let me.
21. I'd like to write a book some day. I don't see this happening however, as I resent having to write a 3000 word essay on a subject I get to chose.
22. I have a drum kit, 2 guitars, a keyboard, an ocarina and a trombone in my bedroom. I don't know how to play any of them, but I love the thought of them.
23. I don't want to live in my parents new house, not because I am 'grown up' and want to be independent, but because I don't want to live near cows. They are scary and intimidating, despite what anybody says.
24. One day, I'd like to run away to America. 
25. The fact that I've started most of these facts with 'I' or 'My' makes me feel conceited. I feel like I discuss my 'non-thoughts' far too often.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 5, 2009)

1. I am the only girl of four siblings/children. 
2. My mom had a stroke due to an aneurysm when I was 11-years-old (tough for me)
3. I had to live with different relatives for over a year (hated that)
4. My dad was a bad alcoholic for many years and made life hell (sober now)
5. Loathed going to school
6. I've never lived or visited anywhere outside of California
7. I've been in real love 2 times in my life
8. Went through a very traumatic moment as a younger woman that I think made me stronger in ways
9. I love animals, they make life peaceful. 
10. I used to be close to each of my brothers at seperate times but circumstances changed that
11. I'm a very outgoing person...in private. 
12. I believe in a higher power
13. I was diagnosed with a cancer last year (clear for now)
14. I can't have kids of my own (natural way)
15. I'm really organized..a neat freak you can say.
16. I save money really well (when I can)
17. I love to bake
18. I don't know how to drive. Kinda have a fear of highways. heh
19. I used to be big but lost weight
20. Been cheated on twice 
21. I am a good "artist"...I think. hehe
22. I think I'm a good friend to have
23. I love music and will learn to play piano. I'm determined.
24. I haven't had sex in a few years...lol It's about time I remedy that one. 
25. Despite all the crap I really do love life.


----------



## LunaLove (Jan 6, 2009)

1.	I am Canadian.
2.	You know that old saying "well if your friends jumped off a bridge, would you?" I can honestly say yes, because I have. 
3.	My favorite place in the world, besides my bed, is outside my childhood window under snow covered bushes. 
4.	I rarely make friends. 
5.	I have an infatuation with cats, ever since I was 3. 
6.	I detest babies/children, I never want any. 
7.	In response to my never wanting children, I hate when people say "oh but you're so young, you will feel different when you are older" No, no I won't because I know myself too well. 
8.	Huge Harry Potter fan, I am obsessed. 
9.	Drains and butterflies are my only fears. 
10.	My nail polish is always chipped. I only put it on in hopes it will deter me from picking my nails. 
11.	I'd rather be behind the camera than in front of it. 
12.	I prefer cloudy rainy days to sunny ones. 
13.	I have huge social anxieties which results in me being extremely shy.
14.	I consider myself some sort of artist. 
15.	I am pro-choice. 
16.	I wear black a lot. 
17.	Passion in my life is a must. 
18.	Neurotic = me.
19.	I love being fat. 
20.	I wish I was a better writer. 
21.	Macabre art is amongst my favorite.
22.	If I could eat one thing for the rest of my life it would be cheese. 
23.	I have 6 piercings and 3 tattoos. 
24.	I am a procrastinator extraordinaire.
25.	My room is always messy, panties and makeup always strewn all over the floor.​


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 9, 2009)

1. This is my first time of trying something like this.
2. I don't like to show my emotions, but they are there inside me.
3. I care a lot about my family, even though I cannot stand them for a lot of the time.
4. I find it difficult to make friends, and am quite shy.
5. However, once I get to know people I really open up.
6. I don't like putting photos of me on the internet, hence the lack of photos of me here.
7. I am ashamed of the above, and wish that I could put some photos of me up. It makes me feel like a creep on dimensions sometimes.
8. Sometimes I have no idea where I am going in life. Sometimes I know where I am going, but not how to get there. Sometimes I know the journey, but not the destination.
9. I love watching the sunset.
10. I think a lot of random thoughts, and think a lot in numbers.
11. I am Christian.
12. I want to move to another country, the sooner the better.
13. I love coffee
14. I regularly feel that I should be more organised. However, it never seems to happen.
15. When I get stressed, I get angry for being stressed, which makes me worse. Sometimes I feel that I am my own worst enemy.
16. I can speak French, Spanish and Italian, all to a reasonable extent. I am quite proud of this.
17. I enjoy university, but will be happy to leave this year.
18. I have lived in London all my life.
19. Sometimes I think life would be a lot simpler if I was born 100 years earlier.
20. Sometimes I feel that I am too individual, and that if I be myself I will never fit in.
21. I never give up, but sometimes I wish I could.
22. I am having trouble of thinking up more of these.
23. I like films, but don't go to the cinema as often as I could.
24. I am pleased to have done these 25 things, but looking at others I feel that I have not done as much as I should have.
25. This is post number 500 for me at Dimensions


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

1. My full name is Sarah Ellen Bradley and I was born in Wordsley Hospital, West Midlands, UK in December 84

2. I am the eldest child, I have one 18-year-old brother. My brother Edd is like my best friend, I love him to death!

3. I love my fiance Dan with all my heart, he is the best thing thats ever happened to me! Meeting him has really changed my life.

4. I love and adore my family, they are always there for me. If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't be here now.

5. I'm very motherly and nuerturing. I will do anything for anyone and I love to spoil my Dan, It makes me happy!

6. I love anything Arty... Especially Illustration and Graphic Design. I would like to make a career out of it one day.

7. I totally DETEST animal cruelty... It makes me so angry! I'm a strict vegetarian

8. I'm painfully sarcastic and I have a weird sense of humour. I laugh at things that nobody else finds funny.

9. I spend too much time online, most of my good friends are online.

10. People will try to tell you i'm totally crazy. They are right. Or in Dans words 'eccentric' 

11. Not many people know everything about me, there are things I am secretive about. There is alot more than meets the eye.

12. I'm always out to help people. I often put others problems before my own.

13. It's all about the music! I like almost anything!! but Metal, Rock, Gothic and Industrial are my main genres. I love going to gigs and festivals!

14. I spoil my dog, Bosley, rotten... he is my baby. He sleeps in my bed by my side even though he has his own doggy sofa lol.

15. My favourite colours are black, pink and purple. I dislike the colours yellow and brown.

16. I like going for long walks in the countryside, I love the smell of rain, I love the feeling of sand between my toes, I love cuddles and kisses. The simple and free things in life mean alot more to me than material things.

17. I have been as heavy as 180lb in the past.

18. I am a survivor of domestic violence, bullying and rape.

19. I had to drop out of school early due to an illness, which i'd rather not disclose, and bullying. I recieved home tuition for a month before I was too ill. I missed all my GCSEs and had to be graded on predicted results.

20. I love living in Norway, it's a whole different world from England!

21. I've suffered with chronic depression, which is controlled by medication, since I was 13. I've been hospitalised several times for it.

22. I have A levels in Art and Design and Graphic Design. I also have a GNVQ in Life Drawing and 6 GCSE's at grade C.

23. My Mom was diagnosed with Leukemia a few months ago, I was absolutely shattered... but she is responding well to treatment!

24. I love piercings, tattoos (I currently have 17 piercings and 2 tattoos) and gothic subculture. I've been ridiculed for it many times but I'm not about to change for anyone.

25. I'm an atheist, but I fully respect others beliefs and faith.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 9, 2009)

1) I love my family more than anything even though i will bitch, moan and complain about all their severely dysfunctional ways lol
2) I have a very sarcastic dry type sense of humor
3) I'm sorta anti-social. Though i try to keep myself from being this way all the time. I just prefer intimate close friendships rather than large groups i guess.
4) I am a total nerd
5) I'm kind of a clutz 
6) I'm about as goofy as they come lol
7) I'm addicted to World of Warcraft even though i've not been able to play it in a while because my computer crapped out on me. I have been saving every spare dime i got just to get a new computer so i can start playing again lol
8) I'm a romantic at heart
9) I love flowers...my favorite is the african violet
10) My PMS is horrible lol
11) I wear glasses when i'm NOT taking pictures or if i'm trying to impress a boy hehe
12) I'm addicted to Coca Cola..if that's NOT available i'm not happy but will conceded and drink Dr. Pepper 
13) I love traveling and want to see the world
14) I need to have a good amount of alone time from time to time or i get cranky
15) I find religion and philosophy fascinating though i can't say that i'm very religious myself though i do have a belief system that i've kinda made up myself from pieces of other stuff. 
16) I don't want to ever have children of my own. I love children and wouldn't mind someone else's children. I just don't want something to physically come out of my own body ...EVER lol
17) at the moment i feel like my web-modeling is part of what makes me ME..but i actually do plan on getting out of it in the next few years
18) I'm a nervous person and worry a lot if i'm not distracted
19) Sometimes i need an outside motivating source to accomplish things i want to get done...to help spur me on
20) I'm allergic to perfume and cologne
21) I'm a college football fanatic..which most everyone knows ..but i don't know if they realize to what extent. I will literally sit and yell cuss words at the tv..i will say things BEFORE the announcer says them. "OMG that was pass interference!!! THROW DOWN THE G-DAMN FLAG YOU FUCKING MORON!!!" ...my vocabulary becomes atrocious lol
22) I'm getting old lol
23) I'm a germ-freak lol. I have to have anti-bacterial wipes and/or germ-x in my purse or nearby at all times. I'm scared of sick people and don't want to be near them if i can help it lol. If it were socially acceptable i'd wear a SARS mask hahahaha
24) I'm addicted to Benadryll lol
25) I've been regaining some of my mobility lately after having hurt my knee, but i still need a scooter for Walmart or to go long distances. I'm considering buying one of my own soon.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 10, 2009)

1. I need people to need me.
2. I lived in France for 10 months and it was the best decision I ever made. It started my process of self discovery.
3. I am blessed to have a family that loves me, and I love my family more than words can express but don't feel like I connect with them all the time....
4. I have extremely high standards and expectations for myself....this is good and bad...good because I work hard and strive for what I really want and believe that I deserve the best, but bad because I sometimes expect others to have the same types of expectations of themselves and get disappointed when they don't.
5. I love to read although I do it rather slowly and get distracted easily while doing it.
6. If I'm not doing two things at once I feel like I'm wasting time...unless I'm sleeping.
7. My family has a lot of skeletons in the closet, but I don't and sometimes feel unworthy of their love.
8. I love learning and am stoked to start grad school in a couple of weeks.
9. Although I know I have gads of love to give and would do anything for my friends/family when it comes to relationships I'm deathly afraid to open up my soul.
10. I believe that road trips are the true tests of friendships.
11. I believe that if everyone took a step back and looked at themselves before making a judgment on someone else the world would be a better place.
12. I smoke and drink and am generally a crazy girl at times but love myself and am me faults, imperfections and all.
13. I have joined an amazing organization - a hotline for suicide and crisis prevention, and it has been the best thing I've done since I moved to NJ.
14. Dimensions has been a huge help in leading to my self acceptance although I don't feel it's for everyone.
15. My favorite type of music is acoustic, live, and original.
16. I would go barefoot 365 days a year if I could.
17. I feel lucky to be alive and am grateful for every person I call a friend.
18. I have hurt people and am not proud of it.
19. Sometimes I think sleep is more important than food.
20. I love traveling and plan on making it to every continent but Antarctica (even though I'm from MI and therefore, part polar bear, I think Antarctica is out of my league) before I die.
21. I am fundamentally at odds with technology.....we just don't get along.
22. I love sarcasm.
23. I have no idea where my life will end up but am enjoying the ride while it lasts!
24. I love children and it kills me that I live so far away from my nephew (Dylan, 2) and my cousin (Aubrie Lynn Elizabeth, 3 - who was partly named after me...my middle name is Elizabeth).
25. Last one.....better be good right? lol....well, if you made it this far then you really must have a lot of free time on your hands...  So, number 25 - I love being a girl....dressing up, make-up, heels, the whole 9 but feel just as beautiful hair in a bun pj's and slippers on snuggled up in a blanket.

Wow, it felt good to write some of that stuff down!

:happy:


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

1.I'm incredibly impatient.

2.I'm a perfectionist with myself as well as others.I will not ask you to do anything I'm not willing to do myself.

3.I grow things.Flowers,vegetables,houseplants,trees.

4.I have a deep connection to animals.I care more for them than humans.

5.I have a sensitivity that you can see in my eyes.I am easily read.

6.I don't lie,I don't try to impress.What you see is exactly what you get.

7.I take myself far too seriously.

8.I live in the mountains and can never be away for very long.

9.I inherited the appalachian custom of never trusting strangers,never taking charity and being able to do what needs to be done.

10.I am particularly obsessive about spelling and punctuation.

11.I am a voracious reader and have been since childhood.

12.I have never fufilled my potential and probably won't.

13.I lack ambition.It's genetic in my case.

14.I am pleased with my hair.It is long and curly.It's the only thing I've ever been complemented about in relation to my body.

15.I have hazel eyes.I have one golden brown streak in my left iris.

16.I am the 5th of 6 children.4 girls and 2 boys.

17.My father is a functional alcoholic.He stopped drinking cold turkey at 71 years old.It's a shame he didn't stop when it would've mattered.

18.I have no contact with either my mother's family or my father's.

19.I have been married 12 years to a man 25 years older than myself.

20.I've been obsessed with ghosts since the second grade.I want to believe.

21.Organized religion is a bane to my existence.

22.I cook well and enjoy eating it.

23.I have an odd sense of humor that most people don't get.

24.My cat weighs 18 lbs and I've had her 15 years.

25.Everything I am I owe to my dysFUNctional family.


----------



## g-squared (Jan 14, 2009)

1) My name is George.

2) Only child.

3) I've eaten a quad-stacker in 45 seconds.

4) My mom named one of our cats bob, but I call him Notorious B.O.B.

5) I did football wrestling and track all through high school.

6) I went to college for one semester, and they told me not to come back 
because I didn't pay my bill.

7) I thought I wanted to be a history teacher for a long time, but now I think I want to be a massage therapist.

8) I wake up at like 11 and spend the rest of the day looking for a job.

9) I have a foot tall Godzilla in my room.

10) I have adidas loafers.

11) I want to move somewhere where the snow banks don't get as tall as I 
am.

12) When i was a little kid, I had no qualms with pissing out of my 2nd story bedroom window when the bathroom was occupied (I don't do it anymore).

13) I feel like I might've posted in this thread a long time ago but don't care enought to go check.

14) I'm easy to please.

15) I sleep on a futon.

16) That guy on American idol last night, with the really deep voice freaked me out.

17) My tv watching is divided into 3 sections, reality tv, crime dramas, and 
adult swim.

18) If I'm upstairs and my parents need my attention they bang on the ceiling with a broom.

19) I used to play pokemon cards, yu-gi-oh and magic the gathering.

20) If I were on death row my final meal would be Moons over my hammy and a glass of orange soda.

21) Everytime I go out at night my dad assumes I'm getting plastered

22) One time my dad randomly texted me to say he was proud of me, and I thought he had a terminal illness.

23) I woke this morning with 3 bruises on my leg and I have no idea how I got them

24) I don't have a gallbladder.

25) I make grilled cheese sandwiches in a toaster oven.


----------



## frankman (Jan 15, 2009)

1 I'm really clumsy; I can drop and break ANYTHING.

2 I'm not as mean as some of my posts imply.

3 I have a pretty decent job with an incredibly unreasonable boss = fun times.

4 I love my family although I don't very much liike being around them for too long. 

5 I smoke and drink and don't shave for weeks. I'm such a pirate.

6 I am taking too damn long to finish university, as in twice as long as I should,

7 Because I get easily distracted.

8 I watch the most atrocious effing romcoms and often like em. I don't mean the ones guys can get away with, like "love,actually", but the hardcore bad stuff, like "the prince and me 3"

9 I play the guitar. Stricktly rhythm I might add. Lack of motor skill prevents me from becoming the next Jeff Buckley (actualy, lack of all other skills prevent it as well).

10 I'm quite tall.

11 I'd be the best lesbian ever.

12 I'm a neat freak. I don't care about dust or anything, but stuff has to be organized.

13 I like being Dutch. It's like being Swiss, but with better language skills.

14 I function better when there's people around.

15 I write short stories. Nothing published or anything though.

16 I sing in a ska/rock band.

17 I am fiercely loyal to my friends.

18 I'd like to meet anyone of this board in real life, and not know it's them. 

19 I love discussions. I like it when people don't agree with what I think is right.

20 I don't get angry easily.

21 One for Hydepark: I hate guns.

22 I talk too loudly sometimes because my voice is kind of low and with certain background noises, the volume doesn't quite register.

23 I'd never cheat but I fall in love quite easily.

24 I'd love to play the drumms; play them well, I mean.

25 I can be sarcastic a little too quickly and really hurt people with what I say, which sucks.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright, I'll give this my best shot .


1. I'm a rare breed of Canadian, Polish, English and Irish

2. I have 7 sisters, me being the only guy since my parents divorced when i was young.

3. I've never gotten into any form of trouble with the law, yet my clothing style sometimes says otherwise to people.

4. My parents were super hippies, my father has gone as far as to get a peace sign on his hand when he was my age (20).

5. I only have conscious memories of living at this house, so I don't know what it feels like to move to a different one.

6. It's a dream of mine to one day fall in love with the right girl, i've trusted and kicked myself in the ass one too many times.

7. My eyes change color on a daily basis, sometimes even being 2 different colors, alot of people are kinda freaked out about it.

8. I have alot of female influence on me due to having so many sisters, it's helped me understand and hurt me in relationships. I'm unable to make alot of the first moves due to a high respect for women and their personal choices which again is attributed to the female influence. 

9. I've put up with emotionally and physically abusive girlfriends.

10. I'm a notorious cuddler, I just find something soothing about being close with someone you care about and showing it physically by other means than sex.

11. I listen to some of the heaviest metal music there is, but on the inside, i'm a softy that has extreme empathy.

12. I'm a gamer, mostly specializing in games that scare the crap out of other people.

13. I saved my virginity, my first kiss and my first relationship untill I was 17, I thought it was the right person and I had all the best intentions, but her actions showed me otherwise on her views, karma is currently eating away at her sanity for the things she put me through.

14. I have a personal fetish for the aggressive type of girl who knows what to do, and if i'm in a relationship with someone like that, I usually end up falling for them fast.

15. People tend to interrupt me alot when I talk, when they do that, I just keep going on, making up sentences untill they realize that I was talking, ignoring the fact that they said anything, just as they did to me.

16. I was born with bleach blonde hair that has darkened to a dirty blonde over the years.

17. I've always been attracted to fluffy girls, their curves just look amazing to me and it only enhances what i've stated in #10.

18. I'm a very open and honest person, there isn't a question out there that can offend me, seeing it as the person just wants my point of view on the subject.

19. I'm an extremely loyal and caring person, and always go the extra mile or two to make the person i'm with feel as special as possible.

20. I rarely have dreams, but when I do, they're notorious for having Nostradamus type effects, foreshadowing random immediate events.

21. Once in a blue moon, I end up crying for no reason, i guess stress just gets to me, but after I have myself that cry, everything goes back to normal.

22. I love going to Mongolian barbecue, that place is by far my favorite place to eat, ever. 

23. I've noticed a trend among younger women, they want their boyfriends to change who they are, and when their boyfriends do so, they yell at them FOR changing. I've only noticed it through observations, and bring up the point that if the person loves who I am now, not to ask me to change, unless i'm unknowingly hurting myself in a way I can't see.

24. I find the desert to hold some of the world's most beautiful scenery, with the light playing off of the mountains at dawn and such .

25. I'm a hopeless romantic at heart.

Well that's pretty much the insight to who I am as a person.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

1. I'm the youngest of 5 kids.. 
2. I have the darkest eyes and hair in my family
3. I have a wicked sense of humor. Everything makes me laugh
4. I snort when I laugh
5. I love being alone probably more then I should
6. I was told I couldn't have kids, but I have a 12 year old
7. I bite me nails when I'm nervous
8. I chew the inside of my mouth when I'm upset
9. I had a hysterectomy at 33
10. My cousin has called me Turd as long as I can remember
11. My initials used to be TNT
12. I've disowned most of my family
13. I was with my dad when he passed away.
14. I play cards with my husband and friends atleast once month and we laugh constantly
15. I'm 35 and I still like to watch cartoons
16. To look at me you'd think I was a romance movie kind of gal.. but I love horror movies! anything blood and guts
17. My favorite color is black and has been since I was young
18. I'm part Irish, German and Eskimo
19. I've never lived anywhere but WV
20. I swore I'd never drive a mini van, but can't imagine not having one now!
21. I was unpopular in HS and was never asked to a party because my dad was a police officer (but I wouldnt change it for the world)
22. I never thought I was pretty.. I always just said "I'm not ugly"
23. I have very low self esteem thanks to a mother who didn't really want me
24. I found it very hard to do this list.. I hate talking about myself. I'd rather someone ask me questions so I can answer them 
25. Everyone assumes my name is Tamara or something similar..but it's just Tammy


----------



## frankman (Jan 26, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> 5. I will compulsively check this thread to see if anyone cares about my silly quirks.



It's taken me quite some time to read all these lists to arrive at the last page, and there it was; Recognition!

I do the same thing AND I liked your quirks. Dude, I even like the word quirk, so there.

And now I'm going to google the word ocarina...


----------



## CCC (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually already had this done on facebook. Changed a few of them slightly though (and they're mostly just weird facts; not necessarily what "makes me me").

1. My eyes change back and forth from blue/green to grey, but they always have a little ring of demonic yellow around the pupil.
2. I've always worn white sports socks that go halfway to the knee since elementary school, despite frequent teasing.
3. Rainy days are my favorite kind. Even if I have to walk outside.
4. A good 80% of my T-shirts are somehow related to video games, movies, or TV shows.
5. I love the winter and hate the summer. Spring and fall are just meh.
6. My iPod only has 237 songs on it, amassed over the past 5 years. I have high standards.
7. Both my feet can turn nearly 180 degrees around (facing backward). This is due to my bone structure and knee alignment being fcked-up, and fallen arches. I experience terrible pain on longs walks as a result.
8. The reason I choose not to drink is because alcoholism runs in my family. That, and as I discovered on one rare occassion (that happened to be on a boat), I'm the lightest of lightweights. I was practically tripping over my feet 10 minutes later, and it wasn't from seasickness.
9. My left ear is pierced, but I never wear anything in it.
10. I started taking Japanese in school last year, and have since achieved a high degree of fluency. I studied in Japan in Summer '08 and lived with a homestay family. They're the only "nuclear" family I've ever lived with, and my homestay sister just had a baby, so I'm something of a strange Western uncle to it.
11. I had inguinal hernia surgery in December of '07. If you want to know what that is, look it up on Wikipedia, although I'd strongly advise against it. Seriously. Don't. What are you doing. Stop.
12. I have an uncle with an awesome mustache who used to own a boat and a house with a pool in Florida, but he was arrested when I was 5 for drug trafficking. My mom told me he was an art thief, and I believed her. He has since gotten out of jail and moved to Thailand, never to be heard from again.
13. I took French for five years in grade school but can barely remember five words.
14. I love internet shopping.
15. My father was barely an acquaintance of my mother, but she asked him to help her make a baby without any marital or relationshippy committment. I last saw him on Venice Beach, CA when I was 14, missing most of his teeth and [barely] making a living by carving Japanese shakuhachi flutes.
16. Without any strong male influence in my life, I suspect I'm on the feminine side of the manliness spectrum.
17. I always close the toilet completely before flushing, use Purell hand sanitizer when returning to my house/room, and occassionally scrape the gunk off my keyboard and mouse with a tweezers.
18. Nothing is more relaxing to me than sitting down and pouring my heart out on the piano. My regret is that I'm not that good, and there's virtually no way I could make a living off of it.
19. Despite being anti-social and misanthropic, I'm usually lonely.
20. I often skip lunch, breakfast, or both.
21. I invented a hamper with two comparments (one side for light clothes, the other for dark) for an invention convention during elementary school. Unfortunately I never patented it; several years later I saw them being sold at Target. Goddamnit.
22. I think tall girls are the sexiest subcategory besides BBWs.
23. I have a real-live passion for sculpting and figure-making which could conceivably lead to a career at Bandai or McFarlane toys, but in the interest of becoming wealthy, odds are that I will sell out and [try to] work on Wall Street.
24. My life plan is: to finish my undergraduate degree, possibly go to business school, somehow get a job in Japan, retire by 55, die at 111. My plan doesn't include a lady friend in it because I've had no luck in that department thus far (say what you want, but people who go without a single relationship by age 20 are the exception, not the rule). If by a miracle of the non-existent god whom I don't believe in I manage to find someone special in the near future on this continent, I would probably change my plan and resign myself to living in the Western hemisphere. Otherwise I'll most likely end up with a naturally petite Japanese woman (FA's nightmare), because every white guy who moves there ends up marrying a native.
25. I too will fastidiously check this topic for the smallest reply to anything I've written.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 10, 2009)

*I'm having an emotional day today so this could be interesting*



1. I've always been an emotional person, when I was growing up that emotion was usually anger.

2. For some reason some people I've been close to have thought I was a very positive person, it was more like I just didn't give a fuck!

3. I want to be a mum sooooo badly, but having another ectopic pregnancy scares me to death. Mentally I don't think I could deal with it again.

4. I grew up in the rough part of my town & I'm very proud that I was stubborn enough not to fall into the same trap as almost everyone else did.

5. I feel conflicted. I feel more confident than I ever have in my physical appearance, but emotionally I doubt myself.

6. I've always thought I was an amazing friend, but seeing how things have changed in the last 12 months or so make me doubt that at times.

7. Putting my feelings down in print (like this) helps when I'm feeling shitty.

8. Being diagnosed with depression was possibly one of the best things to happen to me. I had to admit there was a problem & then worked at fixing it.

9. I am 100% proud to be a Aussie!

10. I spoilt my dog so much he's kinda stuck up lol

11. My best friend moved away in January, I don't think we are best friends anymore & it happened quite awhile before she moved away.

12. I looooooooove working with kids, I often wish adults were as straight up as alot of kids are.

13. I'm finding it hard to get out of my comfort zone (as sucky as it is)

14. This site is helping me learn alot about myself & others.

15. I am very close to my mum, she rocks!! (even when she gives me the shits hehe)

16. I would love to go to Canada some day.

17. A dream I have always had is to swim with dolphins.

18. I quite often amuse myself lol

19. I know I am a very strong person, but find it hard at times to remember that.

20. I cannot stand when people define me as just a fat chick with herpes, so why do I find myself doing it to myself at times?

21. I think at times I am waaaaaaaaaay to honest & upfront. I know deep down it probably has to do with putting a wall up.

22. I love that my eyes are green.

23. I have some awesome people in my life, in real life & online.

24. I lost my virginity at 18, I sometimes wish I could go back it not be him.

25. I'm not a nutter  (just incase anyone thinks I am after reading this hehe)


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 11, 2009)

:::sneaks in::: Just gathering some info for the frisking thread and what do you like about the previous poster thread,... excuse me hehee


----------



## Paquito (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, I'll give it a shot

1. I'm mixed. Mom's side is Mexican, and Dad is white. However, I identify more with my Mexican roots due to my looks and that I'm closer to my Mom's side of the family.
2. My Dad is very emotionally distant, so I don't have a real male role model to look up to (though one of my uncles is the closest thing to one in my opinion).
3. My friends save me everyday.
4. It's hard for me to get close to people, and I attribute that to my constant moving as a child. After a while, you just learn to not get close to people so that when you leave them, it hurts less.
5. Me and sarcasm have been bffs since I came out of the womb.
6. I have no problem with confrontation. my friends often call on me when they need to talk to someone because they know I won't sugarcoat anything.
7. I'm everyone's psychologist, and I love it because I like to help and it gives me validation.
8. I'm more comfortable around girls than guys.
9. I know zip about cars.
10. I rarely dress more formally than a tshirt, jeans, and flip flops.
11. This site gives me a confidence boost whenever I'm feeling down.
12. Spain is next on my list of places to travel to.
13. I get told that I'm way too honest all of the time.
14. I wouldn't be able to function without my Ipod.
15. I'm an only child.
16. My dream job would be a professional singer, but I don't think I have the talent for it.
17. I think the reason that I'm not a Christian is because I felt betrayed at a young age when I had to move and lose every friend that I have ever had. I also think that it's due to the fact that it makes me unique in my circle of friends (terrible excuse, I know).
18. I've got amazing road rage. I flip people off on the road constantly. This one guy actually put his car in reverse to flip me off and start cursing at me. I proceeded to act like I was pulling something out of my glove compartment and then sped off.
19. I wish my grandma had taught mom how to speak Spanish so that she could have taught me. Now I'm trying to learn Spanish the hard way.
20. I spent so much money on 20 different types of products to cure my acne. None worked. Hell, Proactiv made it worse.
21. I'm terribly embarrassed about my stretchmarks.
22. I'm a hopeless romantic.
23. I'll be moving in August to the big city.
24. I will forever hate Jay-Z for stealing my woman, Beyonce.
25. I frequently daydream and create the wierdest scenarios in my head. Recurring themes include ninjas, explosions, secret agent missions, and spontaneous love scenes.

I hope I'm not crazy


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 12, 2009)

This thread is interesting 

I'm jumping into it too 

1. I don't know myself, but I know what I'm not
2. I have an image of someone shy, calm and silent
3. I do like parties and fiestas
4. I don't know what to do in life except searching
5. I like sciences, arts, nature, philosophy, mountain biking, judo...
6. I like politic, economy, traveling, music, playing music
7. I don't like to choose between two things 
8. Exception for the number 7 for relationship
9. I don't like superficial people (Hollywood way of thinking makes me enraged)
10. I am part geek (Dungeons & Dragons)
11. I am romantc and sentimental by times
12. I have uncontrolable rush of chocolates
13. I am a distracted person (some persons said so...)
14. I prefer to meet people in real life (don't like phone, cellphones, do like msn for webcam conversation).
15. Disturbed is one of my favorite bands with metallica and Slipknot
16. I play drums and I sing in my band
17. My longest relationship last two weeks, feeled sad about three weeks and hoping after it.
18. I don't like negative energy in a room.
19. I'm really empathic, I feel emotions a lot, even from me and from the others).
20. I like sushis!!!:happy::bow::eat2:
21. I like metal! Long life for metal!!!
22. I'm agnostic
23. I'm humanist and feminist (in the case equality between men and women is the goal of this position)
24. I feel like someone polyvalent.
25. I like to say I'm sometimes in total contradiction with myself


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I forgot the one most important thing, Luna made me think about it!

0. I'm a Canadian (it comes before everything )


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 12, 2009)

1. I have a habit of pissing people off and being a sarcastic asshole, but those who can stand me have a true and loyal friend for life.

2. I have found the love of my life and plan to propose to her once we both figure out where our lives are headed.

3. I am horrible at managing my personal finances, but I'm working furiously on resolving this issue and becoming more aware of my monetary responsibilities and my needs versus my wants.

4. I love to work-out, but continually find myself back-peddling on what I intend to do involving where I want to go. (ie do I want to be thin, fat, wiry, muscular, athletic, etc)

5. I have a love/hate relationship with video games. I would love to create video games, but I have such a high standard that very few games actually meet it. Video games have become far too easy to play/figure out.

6. If I was any animal in the world, I would most definitely be a wolf.

7. I am an American, and that is ultimately where my loyalties lie. Governments change, businesses change, people change, but the principles which make America great still exist. Its not perfect, but it is my home, my nation, and my people.

8. I am a fan of comic-book heroes. Batman is my favorite, followed by Wolverine and Iron man. Hell-boy, Dream, Death, and John Constantine are cool too!

9. I have very few female friends. I don't know why this is, but it is. Perhaps it is because I am unable to interact with females without them feeling like I'm either attacking them, or coming on to them. I'm trying to figure it out so I can adjust my approach.

10. I have A.D.D. as well as depression. I deal pretty well with the latter, but the former can cause me no end of problems. I also seems to have a self-perfectionist complex. Don't judge my insanity! 

11. I worry about a ton of things, and I've continually been told I need to relax and enjoy life a bit more. I'm working on it, but I'll tell you, not knowing whether I'll have a job past the end of this year is frightening.

12. I can't seem to get an entry level job. I don't know why...but I'd love to have help figuring it out.

13. I am exceptionally animated when out with people I know.

14. I typically don't have a brain/mouth filter. It only recently seems to have been added as a feature in my programming. I am not sure whether this is a good or bad thing.

15. I have two leather coats, and enjoy wear leather jackets, but don't enjoy wearing leather pants.

16. I like a bit of everything in my musical selection. However, most rap gives me a headache, and most country is too whiny for me.

17. I prefer to be as proper as possible when it comes to instant messaging and e-mailing. Unfortunately this effort is under-mined by my inability to spell complex words correctly.

18. I am the oldest grand-child on my father's side of the family, and I am the oldest of three children.

19. I can eat a whole loaf of sliced bread and still be hungry.

20. If steak is an option at any restaurant I go to, it will be my first choice for a meal. Period.

21. I think that sexism, racism, and various other -isms are used too often as an excuse to both act overly negatively and positively towards another person. In a company women should not necessarily rise higher than men if they can't make the cut, ditto for individuals of various races. Political correctness shouldn't be so hypocritical. And if I mock you, it is because your stupid, ignorant, did something idiotic, etc...not because you happen to be female, or happen to be a race other than my own. RAWR!!! 

22. Red heads are dangerous for me. I've never met a red-head who I didn't get along with, and out of all my ex girlfriends, about 70+% of them were red-heads. Considering red-heads are only 1-2% of the population, that's a lot!

23. I fully intend to go back to university to achieve my MBA, and if I enjoy the concept enough, a MS in something revolving around animation.

24. I have black hair, hazel eyes, and am very hairy. But I can't grow a beard effectively...hmmm...

25. I want to move to California to seek employment in entry-level Marketing, but I have no idea where to go to figure out how to find jobs out there aside from monster or careerbuilder. Any ideas?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 13, 2009)

1. I have a fraternal twin sister. We weren't close until we were about 20 and now I am closer to her than anybody else. 

2. I read the DSM IV for fun. 

3. I'm a total hypochondriac.

4. I can't stand techno music or gangster rap. Although, I love Kanye West because he amuses me. If his head were to get any bigger, it would explode. 

5. I love cemeteries. There is one in my area called Mt. Hope. It's actually America's first municpial victorian cemetery. Basically, the idea was for it to be a park as well as a cemetery. It's a gorgeous place and so peaceful. Susan B Anthony and Frederick Douglass happen to be buried there as well. 

6. I'm a night owl. Always have been, always will be. It's my quiet time. 

7. I hate when people call senior citizens "honey" or "sweetie" and treat them like they are children. It's a huge pet peeve that I have. It's extremely rude and I know it's not meant to be most of the time, but it is. 

8. In the past couple of months, I can't fall asleep with pajama pants or even pajama shorts on. I have no idea why. 

9. I hate wearing socks inside. As soon as I walk in the door and take my shoes off, my socks come off too. 

10. I love being in the country for a day or 2 but then I need to get back to the city. 

11. I have a lot of guilt about my Grandmother's death because I saw her the night before she became very sick. I knew something was wrong and as I left, I had the nagging feeling that it could be the last time I saw her. I wish that I had been able to convince her to call the doctor. I wish that I hadn't left that night. She spent almost 2 weeks on a ventilator before she died. 

12. My most missed memory from my childhood is sitting out on the deck with my Grandma on chilly nights under a blanket and just talking about anything and everything. 

13. When I was about 10, I was terrified of being buried alive. My Grandma was the only person that helped me through it. It just took one night of talking to her about it and I was never scared of it again. 

14. I've never had a great relationship with either of my parents. My dad left when I was 2. Neither of them should have had children. Because of that, I worry that I won't be a good Mother because I didn't have a very good example. 

15. I LOVE October and the Fall season in general. I also love Halloween. When I was a kid, I was a witch just about every year. I guess I wasn't a very creative child. 

16. I think that my Great Aunt teaching me to paint when I was young really helped me tremendously. It's very therapeutic. 

17. When I was 19, my boyfriend broke up with me and I didn't leave my house for over a month. I spent a long time after that being single and I think it was the best thing for me. I really learned about myself, what I want in another person and most importantly, to not settle for less than I deserve. 

18. I HATE it when somebody tells me what to do. It angers me much more than it should. Although in the bedroom, well that's another story...

19. I always said that I would never get a tattoo. Then I got a little tattoo of a ladybug on my foot that I got after by Grandma passed away. It's something personal to me that reminds me of the love I felt from her. However, I think she would roll over in her grave is she knew that I had a tattoo. 

20. If I could meet anybody in the world, it would be Wally Lamb. If you know who he is then you rock! 

21. I have a really twisted sense of humor. I watched the video of that woman that jumped in with the polar bears at the zoo. I laughed until my stomach hurt and then sent the link to all of my friends. 

22. I'm only 5'0. 

23. I make AWESOME hot chocolate. 

24. I will sleep with my window open a little bit even if it's only 35 degrees outside. 

25. I'm addicted to text messaging. :blush: HOWEVER, I don't do it when driving!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> 1. I have a fraternal twin sister. We weren't close until we were about 20 and now I am closer to her than anybody else.



Do you mind if I get nosy and ask why it took 20 years to get close? 

(I'm the mother of fraternal twin girls....so I'm naturally curious about what happened...)


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure! I'm not exactly sure but I think it's for a couple of reasons. One being that growing up, we were into totally different things because we have very different personalities. Also, there was a lot of stress in the home when we were growing up and I guess that part of the way that we handled it was by staying away from each other. Now I realize that nobody can quite understand you like somebody that you grew up. Now that I think of it though, maybe another reason that we weren't close is because people always sort of lumped us together into one person and I think it was our way of rebelling against it. 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you mind if I get nosy and ask why it took 20 years to get close?
> 
> (I'm the mother of fraternal twin girls....so I'm naturally curious about what happened...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Sure! I'm not exactly sure but I think it's for a couple of reasons. One being that growing up, we were into totally different things because we have very different personalities. Also, there was a lot of stress in the home when we were growing up and I guess that part of the way that we handled it was by staying away from each other. Now I realize that nobody can quite understand you like somebody that you grew up. Now that I think of it though, maybe another reason that we weren't close is because people always sort of lumped us together into one person and I think it was our way of rebelling against it.



Thanks for the response 
Any advice to a twin Mom?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks for the response
> Any advice to a twin Mom?



Just to treat them like individuals. For example, I remember for Christmas we would often get the same thing but in a different color. We both hated it. Although, I would imagine some girls the same age might not mind that, I just know that's not how it was for us.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> Just to treat them like individuals. For example, I remember for Christmas we would often get the same thing but in a different color. We both hated it. Although, I would imagine some girls the same age might not mind that, I just know that's not how it was for us.



They rarely get totally matching things . They are so different in size that it's not easy to do anymore. My mom gets them matching jackets and stuff like that but most of their things are different. I let them each tell what it is they want for Christmas....they are allowed to go different paths so I hope I'm doing something right. 
I'm also glad that they automatically go into different classrooms. Too much time together makes them argue too much :doh:

Thanks again


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 13, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Here's mine...and a lot of it will probably be pretty dark...so...here goes:
> 
> 1. I'm Irish, German, dutch and native american.
> 2. I had what my new psychiatrist calls "a chaotic childhood", which includes abuse and unwilling loss of virginity among other things.
> ...



I feel so sorry for all the things that happened to you. And for friends, you don't need to be scared because we are here for you, even if we can't hang out with you every weekend, some of us are going to event like the NJ BBW Bash. Byt the time I can go to one of these and maybe meet you, I hug you lovely!:happy::wubu:

Carl

P.S. : Me too I have difficulties to learn things in love and life, so I really understand this part of you.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been trying to think of 25 things about me, who make me who I am, it was hard to sit and number them,..so here it goes!


1.) Frogs freak me out
2.) I love people!
3.) I was molested by 3 different men, from the age 6 till till i was 9. One was a babysitter, one a next door neighbor and the other while visiting the ex babysitter when he moved to FL , in a community pool by some guy "helping" me swim.
4.) I forgive easily
5.) I take alot of things personally
6.) I have a sex addiction
7.) Have always been a "big girl"
8.) My dad passed away when I was 5 years old
9.) Never had a boyfriend till I was 16 years old
10.) Didnt meet any FA's till I was 24 y/o
11.) Adore BBW Dances
12.) Pretty shy with my body, although I love being a BBW
13.) Exact opposite applies to the above statement when a FA is in the picture!
14.) I love going to the gym
15.) I am bi
16.) I am married
17.) Am the youngest of 4 children
18.) I love fishing
19.) Always trying to make sure people know their self worth
20.) Holidays are my Favorite!!
21.) Love Hotel rooms
22.) Huge FLIRT
23.) Everything I do is full force or not at all
24.) Enjoyed my Dom/Sub phase
25.) My favorite body parts on me are my legs, boobs, and eyes!


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope this all makes sense...if not please excuse me it is almost 2am. 

1. Well I suppose right off the bat the thing that makes me who I am is my name, which is Delanie 

2. I'm a twin, but more importantly I try and be my own person. One thing that I always disliked is when I am referred to as "one of the twins" 

3. I love my family more then anything. I would do anything for them and they truly helped me become who I am.

4. I really like painting and drawing and like to think of myself as a pretty creative person. I get on weird kicks sometimes when it comes to being creative. If I learn something new then it's pretty much what I'll spend a great deal of time on. Last winter I learned how to crochet hats (thanks to youtube) and I spent a lot of time just making hats haha everyone knew what they were getting for Christmas! and now

5. I tend to tell long stories. I go on and on about little details that have no effect on the main point of the story but for some reason I feel it important to tell every single thing.

6. I can be often shy...sometimes....depending on what kind of situation, I can be an extrovert or an introvert.

7.I have broken 3 bones all from falling off a bike....all 3 times were separate occasions...( yes men I am damaged goods)

8. I don't ride bikes... :-|

9. I really love helping others in any way I can. It just really brakes my heart when I see others struggling. 

10. I am in my second year of college right now for radiation therapy and then after I get my degree I'm hoping to get hired at a children hospital.

11. I love to watch movies....Any type really as long as it's good. I tend to watch indie and foreign films more often then not.

12. I think that I'm a pretty down to earth easy going person. I like to go with the flow most of the time and not get too worked up over small things that may not go exactly to plan.

13. I HATE awkward situations! although things are only as awkward as you make it.

14. I'm the first one to crack a joke when I'm with friends and family but find myself to not do that so much when with others.

15. I like to make my own decisions in life and usually go through with them even if I have gotten good advice not to. :\...that sometimes gets me in trouble. I always end up chopping it up to decisions I've learned by.

16. I am the type of person that doesn't like showing weakness emotionally. For example; emotionally I don't like to show that I can be jealous or that I am insecure about something. 

17. I have some strong views on politics and religion that I sometimes get really passionate about.

18. I don't like to drive. I'd much rather just be the passenger. I mean I can drive and I am a pretty decent driver (speeding seems to be my only problem...haven't gotten a ticket yet though!) I just really don't like to haha.

19. I'm random at times...

20. I try and always stay positive because negativity will only drag you down.

21. my favorite color is plum purple 

22. I go antiquing quite often...much rather have something old then something new.

23. Oh! I am a good cook :eat1:

24. I enjoy traveling. As far as foreign countries go I have been to Canada, Mexico( Orale!), Ireland, and a short one night in London. However, I have pretty much been to/lived in every state in the US. For my youth up until Freshman year of high school my family would travel state to state as part of my fathers job. We would stay in any given place for at least 3 months and then we would move to another place. It was kind of tough because it was hard to build strong lasting friendships with people but on the same token I was able to see a lot and experience many different things at a young age.

25. I Find it extremely hard to find things to describe who I am. It seemed like an easy question but I think that questions like this are often the hardest to answer.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 21, 2009)

1. I have Russian heritage on my Mum's side but speak only a few words of it
2. Laugh to laugh till it hurts my sides
3. Adore animals to bits and sometimes prefer their company to humans
4. Love spooning
5. Avid reader and can lose myself in a book to the exclusion of all else
6. Can't go a day without listening to music
7. Love playing video games
8. My eyes give away too much so need to be careful what I am thinking lol
9. Get hurt easily and don't trust easily
10. Love to sleep
11. I have a pillow fetish and my bed is littered with them
12. Love chocolate with a passion
13. Silly stuff makes me cry.....Xmas Carols, fireworks, nature, a sad song etc
14. Love long bubble baths
15. Have a younger sister whom I pretty much never see
16. Married at 21 for 18 yrs, now divorced
17. Am a cheap drunk, have no capacity for alcohol.....tipsy after a couple of sips
18. Love random acts of kindness
19. Hopeless romantic but wish I was not
20. Am terrified of large moths
21. Seconded by large spiders
22. I love my cat, Mouse
23. Love being a female but would love to be a man for a week, just to see what it feels like
24. Am very tactile, love touching ALOT
25. Hurt me bad enough and I can cut someone out of my life forever


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 21, 2009)

I love these! 

1. My great grandmother and I were born on the same day. My mom named me after her, too (Maggie Eloise).

2. I'm a Halloween baby! 

3. I'm the oldest of three

4. I love my family more than anything. My siblings especially...probably because I worry about them so much.

5. I've splinted a turkey wing, a frog leg, and fixed other animal maladies (mostly under the ageof 16)

6. I've raised turkeys for 7 years. Anyone who knows me knows this. 

7. I was in 4-H for 8 years. I've been the newsreporter, secretary, treasurer, and president. I have my own gavel! Hahaha.

8. I'm pretty clumsy. I ran into an automatic door the other day. 

9. I miss my first rabbit, Meadow, so much. 

10. I headed an Ala-teen meeting all through highschool. I would like to get back to that circle.

11. I cannot STAND when people use texting/internet short hand, especially in actual conversation. 

12. I'm beyond stuck up, but only about art. 

13. #12 is probably because I go to art school.

14. I hate fake people and their fake things.

15. I'm in the Biomedical Illustration program, and it's sweet. 

16. I give good hugs. 

17. I'm mostly hungarian. Bring on the kapusta!

18. I get attached to people I like too fast. Trouble is it's never someone who's any good for me. 

19. I'm good at reading people, especially young kids. 

20. I've worked in a community center back home as an art teacher (k-8) for the past two summers. I miss my kids.

21. I'm a tour guide at school. I love it, but I don't like sugar coating stuff, either. 

22. I'm terrified of walk-in freezers and don't like escalators much, either.

23. Horror movies are amazing. Any and all of them. Except for the Butcher.

24. I looooooooooooathe the font papyrus. 

25. I'm dreadfully allergic to red ClayToon clay. I'm only mildly allergic to cats and grass.


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 21, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> I hope this all makes sense...if not please excuse me it is almost 2am.
> 
> 1. Well I suppose right off the bat the thing that makes me who I am is my name, which is Delanie
> 
> ...



Goodness me! lol I made a lot of errors in this thing last night!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here I go!

1) I'm an only child
2) I've lived in Bronx, NY my whole life, and I hate how people automatically hear 'The Bronx' and get scared. There are some really beautiful parts here which is where I was fortunate enough to grow up.
3) I've grown up around illness my whole life- my mom has been sick since I was a little kid.
4) I love animals- sometimes more then I like people
5) I've suffered with depression and other issues of that nature since I was 13
6) I love flip flops- have them in every color
7) Autumn is my favorite season
8) I am OBSESSED with Halloween! I go all out- I adore it!
9) I've always wanted to have a son and name him Cameron Spencer- I've had that name picked out since I was 15 lol
10) I hate clowns
11) I love Country Music- which is a rare find up here lol
12) I had purple hair in High School
13) I was hit by a car when I was 13, broke and dislocated my right wrist, and had to have major reconstructive surgery on my knee and femur bone. I was in a wheel chair for about 6 months.
14) I love swimming
15) My burn time in the sun is about 5 minutes, and when I burn, I BURN!
16) I love writing
17) I'm 75 percent Italian, 25 percent Irish- but people tell me I look way more Irish then Italian.
18) I don't know how to drive
19) I'm an undergrad majoring in marketing in the apparel industry.
20) I'm way too nice to people
21) Pink is my favorite color.
22) I've dyed my hair just about every color you can think of, but always go back to Blonde.
23) I'm afraid of never finding true love. I'm a romantic, and dream about that whole fairytale love
24) I hate taking the subway
25) Vampires fascinate me as well as anything dealing with spirits, supernatural, or the occult.


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 21, 2009)

wow, this is one of the most interesting ones I've ever read, you are totally cool man....






Fallenangel2904 said:


> Here I go!
> 
> 1) I'm an only child
> 2) I've lived in Bronx, NY my whole life, and I hate how people automatically hear 'The Bronx' and get scared. There are some really beautiful parts here which is where I was fortunate enough to grow up.
> ...


----------



## Tania (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Like most conspicuous subversives, I'm utterly, ironically bourgeois
2. I'm a New Dealer
3. I'm addicted to beauty
4. I'm a bird in a gilded cage
5. I'm female
6. I'm submissive
7. I'm never satisfied
8. I'm a romantic
9. I have Attention Deficit Disorder
10. I'm an Orthodox Christian
11. I've lived in both the leftest town in America *and* the most conservative county in California
12. I'm a perkygoth at heart
13. I'm a lazy artist and dilettante intellectual
14. I'm an Austenite and a Whartonite
15. I love Disneyland and the 1964-65 New York World's Fair
16. I'm a pessimistic optimist
17. I'm an ENFP, which means my heart almost always ultimately makes decisions for me
18. I have a crush on James Madison
19. Beautiful music hurts me
20. I have a 1940s face and an 1880s body
21. I am the intellectual property of the Regents of the University of California
22. I have a J.D. but I'm pretty much the antithesis of everything one expects a lawyerly type to be
23. I'm vain
24. I'm an educator
25. I'm divorced


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 21, 2009)

I just did a search on this thread and I don't appear to have posted (apologies if i have!) so here we go:

1. My name is Laura.
2. I have ginger hair and I love it - even if people shout "copper minge" at me from cars when I'm walking home from work!
3. I love musicals - especially ones with trannies (priscilla, rocky horror, hedwig, rent - I've got 'em all! haha!)
4. I don't think I'm turning into the person I want to be.
5. I have scars on my forehead, stomach and knees.
6. Ever since I found out you _can_ comb them out, I wish I'd dreaded my hair during my gap year/uni.
7. I really want to work for an international development/health charity.
8. I wish I'd figured out #7 about 9yrs ago so I could have taken a different path at school and perhaps done a degree I would have enjoyed more.
9. My birthday is 27th January - National Holocaust Day.
10. I love spontaneity but feel uncomfortable in chaos. I like order (control freak!) but also like surprises and love when someone else does all the planning for me.
11. I am very tidy and like my surroundings the same way.
12. I am attracted to pretty boys and soft butch/androgynous girls.
13. I love drunk conversations - the "deep 'n meaningful ones" and the banter-filled ones.
14. People think I'm pretty funny...this is a good trait to have.
15. I can be pretty shy but I'm working on it.
16. I play the bassoon.
17. I often feel I'm not good enough for people.
18. I love sending postcards/cards to people, but it makes me sad that i never get any in return.
19. I am probably moving to the USA in early 2010. This excites and terrifies me in equal measure.
20. I spent 6 months in India when I was 18 and I LOVED it.
21. I tend to fall hard & fast for people and really have to try to hold it back so I don't come across as needy/neurotic. Combined with #17, i often feel i want validation of friendships/r'ships but I know this irritates people (guys) so I often try & reign it all in, which makes me feel upset.
22. I hate that there are so many things I want to do and the only reason I can't is because I can't afford them. I worry that I'll never get to do them.
23. I often feel like I've failed/am failing at life, even though I'm only 23.
24. I'm not always this mardy!
25. I'm from Southern England, but I wish I was a Northerner.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 21, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> wow, this is one of the most interesting ones I've ever read, you are totally cool man....



Haha thank you! Cool...I'm not sure I'd take it that far LOL!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 21, 2009)

1. I cannot hear the opening notes to Metallica's "Nothing Else Matters", "No Leaf Clover", "Unforgiven II", Isaac Hayes' "Shaft", Phil Collins' "In the Air Tonight" or Herb Alpert's "Rise" without wanting to stop whatever I'm doing at that moment to hear it. 

2. I will sometimes take the opposing side of an argument, even if it is not my personal belief, if I think the person I'm debating with is being unfairly obstinate or narrow-minded on a point.

3. I LOVE CHRISTMAS DECORATING. If given free-reign I will happily come spruce up any one's home for the holidays. (They're on their own to pack it up when it's over though.) However, as much as I love the holidays it peeves me to no end to see any reference to them before November 1st. Seeing stores with Christmas trees in October truly pisses me off. 

4. I love being a woman, but I just can't do fru-fru. I will enjoy myself at a tea party as long as I can wear my leathers. 

5. Speaking of leather, I love leather. I adore all of my corsets, cinchers, coats, skirts etc...

5. I enjoy many varieties of music, but I am a Metalhead at heart. !! METALLICA !!

6. I hate ironing. I spend a ridiculous amount of money on dry cleaning because of it.

7. Do not ever ask me for my honest opinion, if you're not ready to hear it, especially if you already think it might be negative. I have lost some friends because of it.

8. I have a wicked / sexy / evil / sarcastic sense of humor that I know often puts a lot of people off upon first meeting me. But the ones who can get past it know I'm good people. 

9. I love swords. Broadswords first, with catanas thisclose behind it.

10. I am not vain, yet I am a narcissist (figure that out). 

11. I have very little patience for abjectly stupid people.

12. I say I'm afraid of heights, but what I am really afraid of is falling from them. I can enjoy the view from a skyscraper even looking down when there is a floor-to-ceiling glass window. But I have would have to force myself to do the same from an open balcony.

13. I love rich, deep colors. (Orange - no, tangerine yes; candy apple red - no, deep brick red yes.) I once went through four cans of paint in Home Depot trying to get them to blend a specific shade of red before I was satisfied with the hue. 

14. I wrote a couple of dozen poems from HS to' 94. I wrote nothing between 1994 and 2004. I picked up my quill again in 2004 and have written over four hundred poems since.

15. Except for vacations, I am very time conscious; I almost never leave my house without some kind of time-telling implement.

16. I am a dog person but big dogs only - German Shepherds, Great Danes, etc.. 

17. As a very aural and visual person, I'm terrified or being blind or deaf. I rather lose limbs, than my sight or hearing.

18. The smell of movie theater popcorn and the slime they call butter can make me physically ill.

19. I can't stand pinks and most pastels; but, it's not really the colors themselves that I hate. I hate that simply because I am female I MUST love all things pink and pastels and thus my aversion to it. 

20. I almost never have a mirror in my purse. I either look good or I don't, can't be bothered checking. 

21. I miss the smell of mimeograph machines.

22. I can't sing for anything, but I'll do Karaoke. 

23. In HS my best-friend's nickname was Messiah and mine was Luci(fer).

24. I have yet to meet a single man within my presumed "appropriate" age range (40 - 50) who can keep up with me and/or don't think I'm crazy. 

25. I once had my astrological chart done on a whim and discovered I am literally 1/2 Virgo - 1/2 Libra. If I where to follow daily horoscopes, I would have to read both signs.


----------



## MamaLisa (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Im a music encyclopedia (MUSIC IS MY LIFE)
2.I love princes music but think he is an egotistical, arrogant cunt
3.I Love color.. in all shades
4. love sex.. could do it all the time :eat2:
5 love food.. could eat all the time hahaha :eat1:
6. Im currently 205kgs which is over 400 pounds 
7. I have fire engine red hair :kiss2:
8. I love men.. and women (greedy bitch!) :wubu:
9. i have a 38yo sister and a 13yo sister
10. Im a great cook
11. Lover of Asian food (mostly yum cha & BBQ Roast Pork Chinese Style)
12. I love sleep very much! & only get cranky when im woken
13. Im extremely tollerant of other peoples views, opinions & lifestyles even if i dont neccessarily agree with them
14. I worked in the music industry for 15 years 
15. i had the number 1 radio show in the country from 1990 - 1993
16. I love being in love even if its not reciprecated... havent been in love for a long time ;
17. i have an ear fettish which extends to knuckles, knees, elbows & naughty parts hahahahah this is true.. and yes im wierd!  
18. I HATE conversations about politix and religion
19. I met my first FA when i was 32 mmmmmmmm lol ;
20. New york City is my fav place on earth!
21. I used to sing in a punk/rock/80's/goth band called scarlett pussy lol
22. I still do voice overs and sing BV's
23. Im looking forward to turning 40 (only 5 years to go)
24. I have no patience for arrogance, ignorance, racism or prejudice of any sort
25. I hate mummy's boys hahaahahhah

THIS IS ME! LOL


----------



## MamaLisa (Sep 21, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> 5. Speaking of leather, I love leather. I adore all of my corsets, cinchers, coats, skirts etc...
> 
> 5. I enjoy many varieties of music, but I am a Metalhead at heart. !! METALLICA !!
> 
> ...



Will you marry me? lol


----------



## pdesil071189 (Sep 22, 2009)

1. My Name is Peter Adam DeSilvey.
2. I was born in Manchester, Connecticut
3. I was Raised mainly in Pendleton County, Kentucky
4. I have lived in Florida for 12 years
5. My dad was a alcoholic and It caught up to him when i was 8
6. I am obsessed with Music
7. My Ipod Goes with me everywhere.
8. I'm Epileptic
9. I am gulliable
10. I weigh about 450 lbs or 204 Kg (for the international People  )
11. I eat cuz im bored alot
12. I work around food and always have but I hate it.
13. I live in Naples, FL 
14. I have no friends in Naples they all live in West Palm Beach, FL
15. I act like im Antisemitic but Im not 
16. I am a REPUBLICAN (OBAMA GO FUCK URSELF)
17. I love Star Wars
18. I am terrible at telling when ppl are flirting with me
19. I been through 4 Hurricanes
20. I Love POT, MARIJUANA, or whatever u call it
21. I Hate Paul McCartney The Good Beatles are DEAD
22. I Do not or never will miss the CHILD MOLESTER (Michael Jackson)
23. I hate 99 Percent of POP MUSIC
24. Kanye West and all rappers who use Autotune should be shot
25. If I could I would live in a Sam Ash Music Store


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 22, 2009)

I answered this thread before, but many many things have changed. Some haven't. 

1. I still have never met my sister. She's 35 now, with an 18 year old son who is on the UF football team, and twin girls, 11 years old.

2. My Dad moved to Florida, 1100 miles away. I am scared to death I will never see him again.

3. The husband I said I had separated from before moving to Oklahoma, we split shortly after my last post in here was written. We got back together. :wubu:

4. When I was in 4th grade, we had "What are you going to be when you grow up" day ... and our parents came. I told the whole class I was going to be a Mommy. My teacher asked how many kids I would have. I said two. One boy, one girl. She asked who would be older. I said neither, they were going to be twins.

5. 20 years later, on February 11th, 2009. I had twins. One boy, one girl.

6. My children are the definition of joy. I love being a Mommy more than anything in this world. I swear I never knew what love was until I first laid eyes on my two little angels.

7. My mother and I no longer speak.

8. Because of this, and her actions, she will not see my children grow up.

9. I have an unhealthy addiction to crime and medical shows. ER, Law & Order, House, etc.

10. I spent 12 hours at the Omaha, Nebraska auditions for American Idol (the same one David Cook auditioned at) only to not even be given the chance to sing. I guess they don't let fat girls in front of the camera. 

11. I doubt I would've made it, anyhow.

12. I have to be the one to check the mail. If I'm not, I get upset. LOL!

13. I don't trust most women I know.

14. I can't eat rice krispies by themselves. I have to have bananas in the bowl.

15. I find folding laundry very relaxing.

16. I hate peas, but I love split pea soup.

17. I'm having trouble thinking of 25 things that are interesting about me. I find this very sad.

18. It is impossible for me to fall asleep without the TV on. If I lay in silence, I think of horrible things that make me have nightmares. Most of the time I think about me being separated from my family, whether it be by my death or theirs. It scares the hell out of me.

19. I secretly wouldn't mind having another set of twins. :wubu:

20. I'm more open with my friends online than I am with my friends in real life.

21. I've gone through Chicago several times since I've graduated high school but never let my friends from HS know, because I am afraid of being judged.

22. I am significantly bigger than I was in high school.

23. I can't stomach regular soda.

24. I am OCD about nail polish. The slightest imperfection or chip makes me crazy. To the point where I carry nail polish remover wipes and whatever color I am wearing in my purse if my nails are painted.

25. I could eat sushi every single day of my life and never grow tired of it.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 22, 2009)

Just for you, girl- not that I couldn't tell you this later.

I'm with you on #2 and #7, and it can get me in trouble.

#6- I hate ironing so much that I didn't own one as an adult until my mom came to visit. That one's been "lost," but I do have a steamer for crafting now. I'd rather do knitwear.

#9- Yep, mmhmm, swords for me too- and armor, and tapestries.... 

#11- now that's funny, I often think I have too much patience for them.

#13- seen my place? 

#15- ditto, and I feel ill if it looks like I might be even a little late.

#16-I'm going to let our lhasas nibble on your ankles for that one.

#25- M is on the cusp Leo/Virgo, and reads both, and I'm Leo/Leo rising, but everything else in my chart is Virgo. I wouldn't read horoscopes at all, but since I know M does, I read them to get clues about how he's apt to respond.






OneWickedAngel said:


> 1. I cannot hear the opening notes to Metallica's "Nothing Else Matters", "No Leaf Clover", "Unforgiven II", Isaac Hayes' "Shaft", Phil Collins' "In the Air Tonight" or Herb Alpert's "Rise" without wanting to stop whatever I'm doing at that moment to hear it.
> 
> 2. I will sometimes take the opposing side of an argument, even if it is not my personal belief, if I think the person I'm debating with is being unfairly obstinate or narrow-minded on a point.
> 
> ...


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

1. I was the first child, and first grandchild in our family. Spoiling was abundant for about three years.

2. Until about the 3rd grade, I was a blonde-haired, blue eyed cutie. Now my hair is brown, my eyes, well they seem to change, depending on the outfit, and the cutie; is up for discussion.

3. I was raised in the Church of Christ, and probably can attribute that to my love of a capella music, and the tenor harmony line.

4. When I asked my parents a question about something (Why is the sky blue, how do birds fly, etc) they told me to look it up. I thank them for that, it taught me to do my own exploration, and to become an independent thinker.

5. Because of things like #4, I was a very smart little cookie, a fact that usually got me picked on. My only saving grace is that I would help some of the bullies with their homework, and they protected me. I was a tiny little bugger.

6. Because of #5, I was very shy until about the 6th grade. It was then, armed with a rippped off comedy routine from the show "Just the Ten of Us", and a killer Steve Urkel impression, I learned how to get the kids to like me by making them laugh. What has followed has been a never-ending quest to be entertaining, funny, and the center of attention.

7. When I was in kindergarten, I fell madly in love with a fifth grader who I saw from across the bus room. I announced to my family at sunday dinner that I was going to quit school and get married to her. Needless to say, I never went through a "girls have cooties" phase.

8. I had my first girlfriend in 4th grade, we started going together at the 4th-5th grade dance. I chose her because she had boobs. I like boobs. They are man's best friend, not dogs.

9. Looking back, I realize that there were many times in our life that my family was quite financially strapped. We kids never knew it, because there was always an abundance of food on the table, we never needed anything, and never once did my parents argue publicly about money. I am amazed at how they did it.

10. I grew up in a household that included myself, and my two younger sisters, in addition to mom and dad. I am a momma's boy. I am not a womanizer, I am womanized!

11. Growing up, my dad and I did not get along. We were too much alike. 

12. The two things that drew us closer together, were the summer I worked for him while he was an electrician, and while I was at basic training/AIT. I love my dad, and respect the hell out of him.

13. I experienced the greatest year of personal success my junior year of high school, when I got some pretty positive attention for a solo I did in show choir, was selected for all-state chamber choir, and was picked to be drum major. Yup, I was (and still am) a band geek.

14. Because of #13, I had delusions of, and originally studied to become, an opera singer. My lack of talent (and a voice that forgot that puberty had already happened) stopped that one. Still, when I daydream, that's what I daydream of being.

15. I had my heart and life ripped out by the girl I dated for 3 years, the one who took my virginity. What followed was a 2-3 year period where I hated women, abused myself in all sorts of vices, and was generally a useless member of society. I came out of it, a little colder, but much stronger. I may have my heart broken again, but never more will I allow it to destroy me as she did.

16. That being said, I don't wish her any ill will. Tough as it was, I needed the lesson, and she taught me quite a few things. (That, and I have aged a LOT better than she has!)

17. Politically, I am a reformed republican, quasi-libertarian. On most issues, _Atlas Shrugged_ is a good reference point on how I feel on things, foreign policy issues aside. Socially, I am much more free and liberal. Live and let live; ya gotta be free, to be who you be.

18. I hate talking about religion, (probably a lot of guilt there) but love talking politics, especially if the conversation remains civil.

19. I love a new suit. I love wearing one in places where it is not the typical dress, just to be noticed. 

20. Watches and cufflinks the only jewelry I wear, and I love good ones of both.

21. I want a mini cooper, geeked out as all hell.

22. There is a Frank Sinatra song for every mood, every emotion, every stage of life

23. I am fidgety, and I procrastinate. Horribly.

24. Caffeine and nicotine are my breakfast of champions

25. If I like you, and I've gotten past my paralyzing shyness, I do my damnedest to make sure you know it.

26. I hate obeying guidelines. <----- see?


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

I have loved reading, really helping me to get to know you guys... thanks for sharing.

1. I get too happy out of the blue, I cry. eg: _Where the While Things Are_ commercials, puppies with bows, vacation memories, etc

2. I am freaked out by PDA's and feel they are inappropriate but I'm very comfortable being actively affectionate, when appropriate, in private.

3. I am a sports fanatic with a girl's brain. I love and adore sports to the point where I once threatened to strangle a friend if she didn't stfu during a basketball game but I can't remember stats, rosters, plays, etc.

4. Music is my escape. Headphones with music blaring is the one place I can always go to get away from any pain, trauma, drama, or even nausea.

5. I live a life completely different from the one my family lives and do not now have, nor have I ever had, any support from them for pursuing this different direction.

6. I'm pretty self-confident but realistic with the numbers and firmly believe that my "bad" outweighs my "good."

7. I can always find the humor in a situation and am generally a pretty happy, fun, and easy going person.

8. I can almost always create a situation where people have fun. I have strengths in the areas of being a hostess, a teacher, a counselor, an aunt, and a friend.

9. I am obsessed with _So You Think You Can Dance_ and have always loved dance and cheerleading competitions. I adore dancing like a fool out with my girlfriends. However, I'm a horrible, horrible, horrible dancer. Horrible.

10. I can't eat anything that reminds me of an alive critter. If it has eyes, skin, veins, or obvious fat/muscles, I can't do it. I definitely can't do something barbaric like crack apart crustacean shells or rip apart a bloody steak. It breaks my heart and makes me want to vomit at the same time.

11. Guilt pretty much RUNS my life and every decision I make each day.

12. I have never wanted to be famous and, in fact, when I get too much attention, I freak out and disappear for a while.

13. I'm ok-smart but I play dumb because I don't like for people to expect things from me.

14. My ideal friends/relationship partners are people who enjoy FUN activities like huge arcades, mini golf, skee ball, hiking, beach volleyball, kayaking, fake synchronized swimming, Pass the Pigs, vicious Mortal Kombat battles, stand up comedians, sports, roadtrips, etc.

15. I am offended to my core by people who are sheep who adopt opinions without the cognitive processes to prove they arrived at Point B from Point A.

16. I love my natural hair color and every time I see a white/silver hair, I think my heart stops; honestly. I freak out EVERY single time. I did, however, stop yanking them out when I find them...

17. I know EXACTLY what I'd do and in which order I'd do it if I ever won millions of dollars.

18. Similarly, my anxious brain plans for unexpected disaster type situations and it actually saved my life at least once when my cruise control got stuck and I was speeding down a mountain with no way to slow down or stop my car.

19. I'm fairly good at a lot of little things but expert at none.

20. I can create original content very quickly. I wrote a heavily researched, 65 page thesis in 3 days. I pushed out a bagazillion 15 page research papers in under 2 hours each.

21. I have secrets that I've never told anyone. Ever.

22. I adore hot chocolate pudding with buttered toast as a breakfast meal on a snow day.

23. I'm a total sponge and learn loving new information about anything and everything.

24. I'm a shopaholic and there is absolutely no turmoil that a shopping spree can't undo... yet.

25. I'm only lonely on rare occasions and am very happy alone because I know I'm safe and protected if I only have to worry about myself and my pets.


----------

